# Trouble in the Sand 2! The Return of the White Snake!



## Franky (Apr 23, 2008)

This is a sequal to "Trouble in the Sand! The Ultimate Ninja Hunter!" which i just now finished; if you have not yet read it, I sugest you do:Fairy Tail 84 by Franky House
This time, I'm gonna be accepting OOC characters, and the chapters will be longer
If you want me to use one, send me a PM with the following:
Name:
Village:
Gender:
Jutsu (in general, like attribute):
Story:
appearance:
Other Details:


Characters accepted:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Franky: Komacki Kaguya
Franky: Kamizo Hikary
Franky: Itaru Hunt
Chihiro_Uchiha: Chihiro Uchiha
claraofthesand: Rutsu Yoshinoto
Shibo Uirusu: Shibo Uirusu
キャンデー: Hiruma Akuno
Kisara_Momochi: Kisara Momochi
Kisara_Momochi: Sen Remo
Kisara_Momochi: Brandi Arthtic




Villians Accepted:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Franky: Dariza Kachi
Franky: Eromy Watoi
Franky: Tiduo Rantz
Franky: Watto Hin
Franky: Dr. Denma Duom
Franky: Honz Zygot
Franky: Eeda the Blood Thief
Shibo Uirusu: Kaoru Kurai
Shibo Uirusa: Ikuji Shi
Kisara_Momochi: Ren Remo
Chihiro_Uchiha: Hunter




I may have already started, but you can still send me OOC's anytime! And if I don't have one to add to the team when I need one, I'll make another myself!

Photobucket album:


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Apr 24, 2008)

I sent you a character.


----------



## Franky (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks, I just got it!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 24, 2008)

im am sooo going to send you one.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 24, 2008)

Sent mine...


----------



## Franky (Apr 24, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> im am sooo going to send you one.





Shibo Uirusu said:


> Sent mine...



both received, Kisara is now bargaining with me to take all three of her characters, and I will, I just need there profiles on... file...


----------



## Candy (Apr 24, 2008)

sent mine i forgot to put "make my dude goofy just like me!"
yay!


----------



## Franky (Apr 24, 2008)

received & added


----------



## Candy (Apr 24, 2008)

yes!


----------



## Franky (Apr 24, 2008)

you got my pm, right?

Now I only need Kisara's Profiles


----------



## Candy (Apr 24, 2008)

dont make story till weekend


----------



## Franky (Apr 24, 2008)

*Chapter 1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Too late...

the story begins

*Spoiler*: __ 



~~~~~ Trouble in the Sand 2! The Return of the White Snake! ~~~~~

~~~Chapter 1
It had been about three years since that incident in the Sand village… and gloom and darkness reigned supreme over the land. With the third hokage dead, and Sasuke on the run from Kimimaro after a horrible defeat, there was nothing in the way of lord Orochimaru from carrying out his deeds.
Naruto sat outside his apartment in Konoha in the pounding rain, still in a dark lifelessness that started when Kakashi and Sakura had died. He wore his drenched orange jumpsuit, and blackness shadowed his eyes. His emotionless face stared down at the two Konoha headbands lying in the mud; Kakashi’s and Sakura’s.
“Why had I been so worthless!?” He cried out.
“What’s wrong with you?” Asked a sweet voice hanging its head down in front of him.
“I’m Rutsu Yoshinoto, what’s your name?” Asked the girl.
She had brown-gold hair, tied in a ponytail, with bangs just over her eyes; she was wearing a black shirt and pants, with blue boots, gloves on her hands, and her Konoha headband wrapped securely on her arm. She was also wearing several scrolls on her back and around her waist.
When Naruto just sat there without a word, she punched him upside the head and yelled, “Why are you so rude!”
At that moment, Naruto slowly looked up, and he swore he could see a little of Sakura in that girl. His spirits finally brightened a little.
“I’m… Naruto…” He muttered slowly.
“That’s more like it! Now then, how about you come with me to the hokage’s mansion, she wants to see you… I think…”
So she grabbed Naruto by the arm, and, flinging him into the air easily, she pulled him to the hokage at top speed, mud flying up behind them.

Once they arrived, they burst straight through the door. The second Rutsu let go of Naruto, he flopped onto the floor, to dizzy to stand.
The hokage, Lady Tsunade, simply looked up over her desk at Naruto, with an annoyed look in her eyes.
“Ok… ignoring Naruto’s disposition, I’d like to explain why I asked for you to come here,” she began, “as you probably know, Konoha is the last village that is not under the control of Orochimaru. So, I have gathered the strongest refugee ninja from the streets of Konoha, in fact, I have already briefed them. I think they are getting ready in anyway possible. Naruto! I want you to lead them on a mission.”
Naruto quickly sat up at the thought of a mission after all this time, let alone leading one.
“Your mission is to seek out other refugee ninja out there, that also includes Sasuke and team Hebi. After you recruit them, you will all go for Orochimaru, and stop his tyranny. Some Konoha ninja teams have already been sent on this mission; Hinata, Kiba, Choji, Shikamaru, Tenten, and Neji were all sent out. Sadly, they have all been captured. I would send the Jounin and Anbu out, but they are to busy caring for the refugees and are needed here.”
“Hinata…” Muttered Naruto; she had been the only one trying to help him in those three lonely years.
Then, Naruto noticed a man standing in the corner, “Hey, who’s that?” he asked.
“I’m a refugee from the Sand village, Hiruma Akuno,” said the boy, walking out of the shadows, swirling a cane on his wrist.
The boy was wearing black clothing and a bamboo hat, he had light blue eyes and curly black hair.
“What’s the cane for?” Asked Naruto, as rude as ever.
The boy swiftly disappeared and reappeared right on the other side of the room. A flower sitting in a vase on Tsunade’s desk suddenly fell to pieces.
“That,” he replied smoothly.
Tsunade jumped up, and gave him a swift uppercut to the face, “THOSE WERE A GIFT!!!” she screamed in blind fury.
Hiruma crashed through the wall, and his nose bled badly.
“Your mission starts the day after tomorrow, I suggest you go and meet your new team mates, now, GET OUT!” Tsunade menaced, an evil aura began to show up around her.
The three shinobi shrank into there shoes and ran for their lives…


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 24, 2008)

you made rutsu punch naruto!! HAPPY!!! YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Candy (Apr 24, 2008)

i like it! awsome cant express it in words!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!make more many more!!!!!!!!


----------



## Franky (Apr 24, 2008)

The next chapter will be out when I recieve the # of OOC's I want, which will probably be Kisara's


----------



## Franky (Apr 24, 2008)

*Chapter 2!!!!!!!!*

Chapter 2! It's shorter but hey, two chapters in a day, cut me some slack
anyway, here it is!

*Spoiler*: __ 



~~~Chapter 2
The three shinobi walked down the muddy street. The clouds had cleared and the rays of sunlight were shining down like hope for a new beginning.
?I wonder what the guys that are coming with us are like,? said Rutsu.
The group was coming up on the exit of Konoha, where a gang of three shinobi was waiting. There was a boy with gray hair to the bottom of his face, a scarlet dot on his head, and a brown cloak going to his knees over his bare chest and black pants. The other newcomer was another boy wearing a blue vest and white pants, with short and spiky blue hair.
?I?m Kamizo Hikary and that?s Komacki Kaguya,? the blue-haired boy said, pointing at himself and then towards the grey haired one.
In the middle was a familiar face? Gaara. But Naruto ignored seeing Gaara for the first time in so long, and rushed up to Komacki, grabbing him by the collar and lifting him against the wall.
?Ka?GU?ya!!? Naruto yelled, his eyes begin to shed tears.
?Humph?? muttered Komacki, his rib emerging from his chest, pushing Naruto away., ?I?m not who you think I am??
?Naruto, stop! That isn?t Kekon or Kimimaro,? said Gaara trying to stop him.
?Huh? oh?? sighed Naruto, settling down.
Once they were all well acquainted, they packed all their bags and left into the forest. Their first destination was to be the Mist villages, where Neji, Kiba, and some powerful shinobi were said to have been captured. This was the best lead they had, and, even if it was to be a trap, they had to take that risk!
?We should be upon the Mist in about two days,? stated Gaara, after explaining the layout of the village.
?Do we know what we?re going to encounter on the way there?? Asked Komacki.
?Not really.?
Komacki and Gaara obviously got along. The whole time, Rutsu was following right behind Gaara, her eyes fixed on him.
?What is it?? Gaara asked, a little embarrassed.
?Ummm? nothing,? Rutsu answered shyly.
The two of them blushed a little.
?Hey Naruto,? Hiruma whispered in Naruto?s ear, ?I think those two have the hots for each other!?
The two boys started chuckling and Gaara just blushed more, but didn?t lose the serious expression on his face. Rutsu, on the other hand, puffed up her cheeked and blushed a little more, but she had an annoyed face. She bonked the two jokesters? heads together, knocking them both to the ground.
Naruto and Hiruma stood up shakily, barely able to keep up with the group. Everyone began to laugh, and even Gaara chuckled a little.

The journey seemed to be going well, so they decided to set up camp. But, there was someone watching them from the trees. A dark figure in the shadows of the camp fire sat in trees wearing a black cloak with red clouds on it. The man smirked as the shinobi drifted off to sleep, and began to develop his plan to take them down.
It seemed that Akatsuki had not completely disbanded 1 year before now? I guess some of them still work together as rogues of the forest.


----------



## Candy (Apr 24, 2008)

yo that was awsome


----------



## Franky (Apr 24, 2008)

*Chapter 3!!!!!!!!!!*

Time for your character to shine


*Spoiler*: __ 



~~~Chapter 3
The blue shark-like man in the black cloak sat on the tree in wait.
In the morning, once they had all rose from dreams and nightmares, they packed up and continued their long journey. Little did they know, the Akatsuki Rogue, Kisame, was right on their tail, ready to strike.
?The Mist village should be within sight in just about two hours,? said Kamizo confidently.
?Awesome, we can rescue Kiba and Neji!? Yelled Naruto, his spirits finally renewed to the rank of Konoha?s #1 Hyper Active Knucklehead!
?I?m sorry, I can?t let you continue,? stated a voice that seemed to stumble down from the trees.
Kisame jumped down, his sword already going down to shave off Rutsu?s head. But Gaara?s sand blocked it just in time. Kisame jumped back, his Samehada at the ready.
?A shaving sword huh,? said Hiruma, striding toward him swinging his sword on his wrist as usual, with a confident gleam in his eye, ?your mine!?
?Sure, I only need to kill one of you, the others will get you later,? replied Kisame.
?Unlikely?? said Hiruma, flinging his bamboo hat aside, now surprisingly serious., ?Go guys, I?ll catch up later.?
With a slight nod, the rest of the gang jumped into the trees, rushing towards their goal once more. Hiruma pulled his sword out of his cane, and drooped the sheath on the floor. He squatted down close to the ground, and both he and Kisame suddenly disappeared, the swords play had begun.
Swords clashed rapidly, the two fighters moving quickly on the battle field.
?Wind blade!? Yelled Hiruma, sending a blast of wind straight from the tip of his sword.
Kisame spat up water fast, launching him into the air, swiftly dodging the attack. Kisame then came down towards him, getting ready to shave through Hiruma?s skin. He hit successfully, and as he pulled back Samehada, blood was spilt from Hiruma?s left shoulder and into the ground.
?AUGH!? Hiruma yelled in pain.
?How?s that??
?Not bad, but watch this!?
Hiruma performed a long series of hand signs as Kisame watched curiously. When he finished, wind gathered itself around his wound and became his skin, but it was still clear.
?I can replace any part of my body with wind, now matter what it is, as long as I?m alive.?
?So all I have to do is not let you use that jutsu eh??
Kisame rushed at, slashing at him wildly. But, he could not hit Hiruma; he dodged expertly, not getting hit once. Hiruma?s blade came down across Kisame?s chest, giving him a huge cut.
?Won?t stop me like that,? Kisame muttered, but admittedly in pain.
When he faked a fall to the ground, Kisame took Samehada and shaved Hiruma?s legs. Hiruma fell to the ground.
?And now all I have to do is not let you do that jutsu of yours.?
But just then, Hiruma cut off Kisame?s legs. Kisame just smirked, and a huge amount of water began to gush from his mouth. Soon, the whole clearing was flooded.
?Chakra sharks,? Kisame muttered.
Eerie glowing sharks appeared in the water and went after Hiruma, who just floated there, like a sitting duck?




Ain't I generous?


----------



## Candy (Apr 24, 2008)

the suspence its killing me (plz dont kill my guy!)


----------



## Franky (Apr 24, 2008)

*Chapter 4!!!!!!!!!!*

Time for Hiruma to live or die!


*Spoiler*: __ 



~~~Chapter 4
Hiruma just floating in the pool of water created by Kisame. Chakra sharks were rushing towards him to devour what was left of him.
“NOT YET!” He yelled, forming a single hand sign, “HAAAAAAAAH!!!!!”
Wind rushed straight into the water wrapped itself around him, repelling the chakra sharks. All of his injuries healed instantly, and his chakra became visible, lashing out in all directions.
“This is over, Kisame Hoshigaki!”
“Oh, what’s this?”
The water began to go every, Kisame’s jutsu was broken, and wind was flowing quickly in all directions.
“Hurricane… slash,” mutter Hiruma.
He began to swing is sword arm like a buzz saw, and it got quicker, until a cyclone extended into the forest. He slashed in Kisame’s direction, and the cyclone turned into a wind, going faster than a hurricane. Kisame’s flesh was literally ripped from his body, and he was crushed by the ultimate gust.

Hiruma’s chakra powered down.
“Whew! That was pretty tough,” he said.
He rushed into the woods after his friends, leaving Kisame’s body torn to shreds against a blood-covered tree.

“HEY!” Yelled Hiruma to his friends that were waiting for him.
“Hiruma! You’re alive!” Naruto and Kamizo yelled.
“We’re less than a mile out of the Mist village,” Gaara informed.
They began to dash through the trees, and the air begun to become heavy with mist, making visibility about 50%. Swords clashing could be heard in the distance. Three girls could be seen fighting a tall pale man, whose lower face was rapped in bandages.
When the man noticed the group of shinobi, he decided to retreat for now, but he would be back. The three girls turned around and introduced themselves as the refugees of the mist.
“I’m Kisara Momochi, this is Sen Remo and Brandi Arthtic,” Said the girl with long braided blue hair and sea green bangs.
Kisara was wearing a black choker with a small compass on it, a maroon short sleeved short dress, a pink belt and matching pouch with her sword on it, metal plated gloves with the mist symbol on it, black closed-toe shoes, and she had a tear drop scar under her choker.
Sen Remo had curly mid back length hair, Orange with black highlights, that was wild and unruly, jade green eyes, and she also had on a choker. Her shirt was an orange wrap around sleeveless shirt, with a large yellow ribbon around her middle, tying into a large bow in the back. She wore short black shorts, and no shoes.
Brandi Arthtic had black hair in a ponytail. It reached her lower back, she had silver eyes, a trademark of the Arthtic clan. She also wore the choker. Her shirt was a blue tank top, with black capris. There was a black pouch in her back pocket filled with her rubber bands. Her ninja shoes were black.
“Hi, I’m Naruto, this is Gaara, Kamizo, Rutsu, and Hiruma,” replied Naruto, pointing to his companions in order.
“Welcome to the mist,” said Brandi, “We escaped Orochimaru’s goons, but these guys named Kiba and Neji were able to go with us.”
“We’ve got to save them, too!” Blurted out Kamizo.
“We know, we’ve been trying, and we need your help,” responded Sen.
And so the seven shinobi, new friends and all, rushed into the Mist village. Little did they, the leader of Orochimaru’s base in the Mist was a man called a demon, one of the seven swordsmen revived by Orochimaru… Zabuza Momochi, and his assistant, Haku…




Enter! Kisara Momochi, Sen Remo, and Brandi Arthtic!


----------



## Franky (Apr 25, 2008)

*Chapter 5!!!!!!!!*

dang... time to go to bed now...


*Spoiler*: __ 



~~~Chapter 5
The group of seven walked through the mist, following the directions of the three new female members. Ruins of buildings destroyed by Orochimaru’s thugs were scattered around the area; that was all that was all that was left of the Mist village. Kisara shed a tear in regret for her lost home.
“What’s wrong?” Asked Rutsu kindly.
“It’s just that this all that is left of my home, and we all fought so hard to defend it, but my father, whom was thought to be dead, and my friend, also thought to be dead, killed most of us…”
“That’s horrible…” replied Naruto.
The group continued to search the ruined village.
“Only a little further…” muttered Kisara.
The group came upon a wall with the Sound’s symbol painted on it. They all began to walk around trying to find the entrance into the fortress. The door was locked on the other side of the border.
“I know the way in; we need to stay hidden once we’re in,” explained Sen quietly.
She began to search along the eroded wall until she came upon a stone that looked slightly bigger than the others. Sen pushed the stone in, and the wall sank into the ground just enough for a person to fit through.
Once in, they stayed close to the walls and in the shadows to keep from being spotted. But it was all in vain.
The second a sound shinobi noticed one of them, an entire hoard of about thirty to forty ninja attacked. Sand began to steadily flow from the large gourd on Gaara’s back, and Rutsu got into a fighting stance.
“We’ll take over here, go!” commanded Gaara.
The sand now surrounding Gaara started to torrid over the sound ninja, who were crushed under the pressure, or at least half of them were.
The other went onwards into the ruins that were so badly rebuilt.
Rutsu was dashing through the sound ninja’s ranks, burying them in ruble or burning them with fire. At the same time, Gaara had a ring of sand dancing around him; the same lashed out, stabbing through the sound shinobi.
“Fun isn’t it?” Rutsu joked.
“Heh, I guess,” replied Gaara.
With this, their relationship grew.

The others had come to a large entrance that was covered by a ragged purple drape, and, once they took out the two guards at the entrance, they quietly entered the structure.
At the end of the hallway, they came to a large lit room, and they heard Haku and Zabuza talking with Orochimaru.
“So, you want us to kill the intruders?” Asked Zabuza.
“Precisely,” answered Orochimaru.
With that, Orochimaru disappeared, leaving Zabuza and Haku to deal with the refugee heroes and heroine.
‘He’s mine’… Thought Kisara…




Hope you enjoyed that


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 25, 2008)

aa! RUTSU AND GAARA ARE HAVING FUN fIGHTING AND GETTING clOSER AT THE SAME TIME!! i hug you!  *hugs franky* and zabuza is back! WITH HAKU!!! AAA!!! *fangirls appearing*
HAKU! HAKU!! HAKU!!
SHUT UP!! *kicks fanfirls*


----------



## Franky (Apr 25, 2008)

U just knew it was coming!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 25, 2008)

maybe..... >.> <.< >.>


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 25, 2008)

i'm just saying hi and...

luv the fanfic...i'm tired, too. just came back from middle school...sooo tiring...


----------



## Hashirama (inactive) (Apr 25, 2008)

Interesting fanfic.


----------



## Franky (Apr 25, 2008)

*Chapter six!!!!!*



Shibo Uirusu said:


> i'm just saying hi and...
> 
> luv the fanfic...i'm tired, too. just came back from middle school...sooo tiring...


Ur character might now show up for some time


Hashirama said:


> Interesting fanfic.


Thx~!X3 btw, I can always use more OOC's!

Chapter 6


*Spoiler*: __ 



?He?s mine?? thought Kisara.
?Haku, it seems we have visitors.?
Everyone was scared as hell when they found out that Zabuza already knew they were there. Kisara rushed into the room, with her sword at ready, while Haku stepped out. As he did, the wall of the ruin began to freeze over, and you see your own reflection in it all.
?Crystal ice ruins?? muttered Haku, shifting into the ice itself.
Inside the room, Kisara and Zabuza?s sword clashed rapidly, ringing through the halls.
?Give it up,? demanded Zabuza, ?you know that you can?t beat me when you?re away from water!?
Even though she was at an obvious disadvantage, Kisara continued to fight. She almost got a hit in, but before she could, Zabuza rammed her in the side of the head with the dull side of his sword. Kisara did fall to the ground, but got back up, determined to defeat her father.
?Why did you abandon me!? She sobbed, as their blades clashed once more.
?Because you were always so weak!?
He pushed her up against the wall, his sword almost at her neck. Then, Kisara noticed something; she jumped up and over Zabuza, who just stared at her, confused as she ran for the restroom.
She turned on everything that could produce water. It all gushed from the bathroom, covering the room. Kisara performed a series of complicated hand signs, and a crowd of water clones sprouted out of nothing but water.
?Humph, copycat.?
Zabuza tried to do the same, but all the water had been used by Kisara, and she had now formed several cyclones in the room.

Haku was swiftly jumping from wall to wall as the shinobi tried in vain to catch him. Whenever he saw an opening, he would throw a senbon needle. Naruto, Kamizo, and Brandi were all on the floor, writhing in pain and covered in needles.
Sen had summoned her tiger, Tira, and had halfway transformed into a cat. Komacki had his spine in one hand, and a drill made of bone on the other. The two of dance with cat-like reflexes and natural talent, around the shower of needles.
?This isn?t fun anymore!? Wailed Naruto, rolling around on the floor.
Miracle occurred. Komacki?s spine wrapped around Haku, and Sen was ready to pounce. A furious storm of claws came at Haku, but before it hit?
?Stop!? Hake cried out, beginning to sob. ?I never wanted to do this? I just want to live? and help Kisara??
Everyone just stared in amazement, some angrier than others.
?Than prove it! Help Kisara beat Zabuza!? Komacki replied harshly.
So as Komacki took back his bones and Sen de-transformed, Haku walked slow into the room, which was already icing over.
?What are you doing Haku?? Zabuza demanded.
?What I should of done a longtime ago? SENBON NEEDLE SHOWER!?
Over a million needles must of flown from the ice, and all of the pierced Zabuza, who fell over, parylized.
?Are you alright?? Asked Haku, hanging his head over Kisara, who was sitting against the wall breathing heavily?

?Guys! Where are you!? yelled Hiruma, lost in the thick mist.
He wandered aimlessly, until he heard voices. A hunched man with sleeves long than his arms and bandages all over his face could just barely be seen in the distance.
?So, you want me to take this to the village that lies over seas, Kabuto?? Asked the man wrapped in bandages.
?Yes, now go, and do not waste time; the intruders are already here; Dosu!?
Kabuto disappeared, and Dosu ran of down the road, dragging a bag with something moving in it.

Once Zabuza had been defeated, everyone was healed. Then Naruto looked around in the hallway.
?Hey? where?s Hiruma??


----------



## Candy (Apr 25, 2008)

aw yea thats right! hiruma pwns  
cant wait for next one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 25, 2008)

Franky said:


> Ur character might now show up for some time


Dat's alright. I forgot one thing:

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Shibo is 14 in Shipuudden





キャンデー said:


> aw yea thats right! hiruma pwns


ummmm... he got lost in the mist...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 25, 2008)

wow... that was sweet. I wonder what dosu has in the bag and where he's going.


----------



## Franky (Apr 25, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> wow... that was sweet. I wonder what dosu has in the bag and where he's going.



... Neji + Kiba = cptured, and kept in the mist... intruders = take captives somewhere else...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 25, 2008)

huh.. you're really willing to tell without the story first? wow.


----------



## Franky (Apr 25, 2008)

*Chapter7!!!*



claraofthesand said:


> huh.. you're really willing to tell without the story first? wow.



whoops, sorry, ok here you go then
and actually, I thought it was obvious with the information I'd already given...

*Spoiler*: __ 



~~~Chapter 7!!!
Hiruma rushed around trying to find the others (in a circle no less). When he couldn’t find them, he sat down and pulled out manga… but couldn’t read in the mist.
“Why me…” He muttered to himself.
He sat there in wait, and, before long, the others found him. He explained to them that Dosu had something moving in a sack, and that he had left on this ship to one of Orochimaru’s lab on the coast.
“That must’ve been Neji and Kiba!” Exclaimed Naruto.
“Come on, there’s a dock nearby, we can take a ship from there!” Explained Kisara.
The shinobi all dashed towards the bay, where they found an array of boats and ships, all with the sound symbol painted on its side. There was a small motored one that looked just about the right size.
“Hey, what about this one?” Asked Sen.
“Perfect!” Replied Brandi.
But, standing on the deck of the boat, was a girl that seemed to be deep in thought, a spaced out look in here eyes.
“Hey, who are you!” Naruto rushed to her.
The girl spun around and jumped, bonking Naruto on the head, “Oh, are you all right?” Asked the skinny brunette, “I’m Shibo Uirusu.”
The girl was short and pale; she had a scar over her left eye, and a saddened expression as well. She grabbed Naruto by his arm and helped him up.
“By the way… you wouldn’t happen to know the person who raised me, would you?”
“Sorry, no.”
Naruto called for the rest of the group to board the ship, and introductions were in order. Afterwards, Komacki explained their mission and that they needed the ship.
“Sure, you can use it, I was just standing here and sort of… well, spaced-out.”
With that, they all prepared for their journey; checking the gas, motor, rudder, systems. Once they were ready, Kamizo untied the ship from the wooden dock, and off they sped, out of the mist.
As they went along, some of them could sense a weird chakra in the water, but decided to ignore it.

“So, brother… what are we to do to them?”
“Kill them!”
The voices floated in the water, ready to attack the unsuspecting team.

Eventually, the ship rumble out of the mist, and the bay lab could be seen. It sat alone on the beach, black with smoke bellowing from its top.
“I remember this place…” muttered Naruto, “It’s the lab where Orochimaru used to experiment on human DNA being crossed with human DNA.”
The two ninja hidden in the water sat quietly, almost ready to attack…


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 25, 2008)

SHIBO!!! *glomps shibo* YEAH!!!!! and holy crap... brothers? wait.. don't tell me! the names are in the back of my head!! DON''T TELL TIL THE NEXT CHAPTER!!!


----------



## Franky (Apr 25, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> SHIBO!!! *glomps shibo* YEAH!!!!! and holy crap... brothers? wait.. don't tell me! the names are in the back of my head!! DON''T TELL TIL THE NEXT CHAPTER!!!



fine, I wouldn't anyway


----------



## Candy (Apr 25, 2008)

ummmm... he got lost in the mist...[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> but he has the smarts to read the next chapter in fan fic and find a way out!


----------



## Franky (Apr 25, 2008)

...baka.......


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 25, 2008)

Franky said:


> But, standing on the deck of the boat, was a girl that seemed to be deep in thought, a spaced out look in here eyes.
> “Hey, who are you!” Naruto rushed to her.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 I...can't stop...ahahahahaha...i sound like...naruto when he...laughs...can't breathe...WOOT!!!(^..)>
next chapty, and will shi-shi find out...?


----------



## Franky (Apr 25, 2008)

Meybe, meybe not


----------



## Franky (Apr 25, 2008)

*Chapter 8!!! Read and get a free carpet!!!*

Chapter... umm... 8?


*Spoiler*: __ 




The man with long dark green hair swam in the water, with a small sickly boy on his back. The time had come! He held up a spiked sword, and, as cloud had begun to settle in, lightning struck the ocean itself. The boat stopped in its tracks.
He jumped out of the water and landed on the stand-still boat’s deck.
“I am Raiga Kurosuki, and this is Ranmaru,” he said in a booming voice.
His body was covered in bandages, and over that was a black shirt and grey pants. The boy was in a sleeping bag on his back, so he was unseen. He held out his sword, and as lightning struck him, his blade began to electrify.
“I’ve heard of you,” said Brandi, “you’re another rogue of the Seven Swords Men of the Mist!”
“That’s right, now die!”
He brought down his blade, also bringing down a bolt of Lightning came down with it, striking Hiruma to the ground.
“Why… me?” He said, falling to the ground.
“Lightning? I want to fight!” Declared Brandi proudly.
She pulled three rubber bands from her pouch onto her three middle fingers and pulled back with her thumb.
“What’s that gonna, this isn’t play time,” said Kamizo.
But, when she let them fly… d*mn… they flew through the air at high speeds, and slammed right into Raiga’s forehead. Surprisingly, Raiga flew off the ship into the water. Brandi held up two fingers and waved her hand, as everyone’s jaws dropped straight to the floor.
“Go ahead, I’ll catch up,” Said Brandi confidently.
So Haku created an ice mirror over the water, and once everyone but Brandi was on, it began to drift towards the shore.
Brandi jumped into the sky, swiftly pulling out and firing rubber bands at Raiga, who couldn’t stop them, since lightning wouldn’t effect rubber. Worse for him, the rubber bands were on fire!
Raiga tried to keep his clothes from catching fire, but it just wouldn’t stop.
“Time to finish this, GRAND FIRE BALL JUTSU!”
Brandi made a circle out of her index finger and thumb and blew into it. A great ball of fire bellowed from it. Raiga stepped back, stunned.
“And now… RUBBER SHOWER!”
She flung rubber bands into the air, and they all came down onto Raiga. But before they hit, he disappeared; both of her jutsus dwindled down to nothing.
“Wha? Where are you!”
Suddenly, lightning struck her, and she flew against the cabin on the ship. There, where the bolt had struck, stood Raiga, all the flames dowsed.
“Lightning strike armor…” He muttered.
The biggest bolt of lightning struck him, as Brandi watched in amazement. It covered his body, an aura of electric blue sparking about him from head to toe.
He charged at her, both of his spiked swords now at the ready.
“Humph, you think you’re the only one with that kind of ability? Watch this… URRRRAAAAAAAUGH!!!”
She stood, tall and proud, a serious look in her eyes. She jumped into the air… at least, her torso and up did! Her waist had separated, and connecting it was at least a thousand rubber bands. From the air, she grabbed the rail on the other side of the ship, twisting herself rapidly as she flew.
Now up-side-down on the railing, her knee disconnected. She let go of her waist, letting herself spin at an amazing velocity, her shins hurtling in a giant spiral.
“Bye-bye.”
Her ankles and down began to slam into Raiga over and over again. When she finally stop, Raiga had fainted, and fell to the floor. The lightning dispersed, and Brandi threw his dead body over board.
She drove the ship to the island at full speed…


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 25, 2008)

OMG HAKU!!!!!!!!!!!! you know whats funny, kisara actually hates haku, because zabuza picked him over her, but hey, this works out quiet nicely, considering the only thing me and kisara disagree on is well haku. but now she has changed her mind, if haku helped her defeat him..... then she wuvs him


----------



## Franky (Apr 25, 2008)

Thinking of you when I wrote that

lol... never thought rubber bands could kill a guy (chpt 8)


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 25, 2008)

sorry to double post, but WHOO HOOO BRANDI IS AWESOME, BRANDI KICK BUTTS must go tell megan, she rocks *walks away to go tell sister her character is being used in good way*


----------



## Franky (Apr 25, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> sorry to double post, but WHOO HOOO BRANDI IS AWESOME, BRANDI KICK BUTTS must go tell megan, she rocks *walks away to go tell sister her character is being used in good way*



you didn't double post

Hope ur sister like the usage of her characterX3


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 25, 2008)

holy freaking crap... she kills people with rubber bands..... AND SHE DID!! JESUS CHRIST!!!! LOOK OUT!! IT'S THE NEWEST WEAPON THAT CAN KILL PEOPLE!! THE RUBBER BAND!!! i wish i could do that!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 25, 2008)

oh i know she will ^.^


----------



## Franky (Apr 25, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> oh i know she will ^.^



What's her username?


----------



## Candy (Apr 25, 2008)

awsome..........................


----------



## Franky (Apr 25, 2008)

I know


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 25, 2008)

wolf_gang101


----------



## Franky (Apr 25, 2008)

... I do think I've seen her on the forums before


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 25, 2008)

she doesn't come on here often. she has one story on here, and if you click the character listing on the first post of ninja academy, you'll see her for brandi and brandis sisters..... if you have a theotaku.com account she's on there


----------



## Franky (Apr 25, 2008)

ok, I don'thave one though


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 25, 2008)

yeah, well i was obsessed with that site before this one.......


----------



## Franky (Apr 25, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> yeah, well i was obsessed with that site before this one.......



I'm utterly stuck on this site!

700TH POST!

just for fun:
[YOUTUBE=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qTFqnDpuvE]Crazy Loop[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 25, 2008)

lol nicw....yeah i'mm stuck on this site now.......


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 25, 2008)

nice. really odd. but that makes it sort of funny!


----------



## Franky (Apr 25, 2008)

New set to celebrate


----------



## Franky (Apr 26, 2008)

*Chapter 9!!!!!*

Time to cover more random shit

Chapter 9

*Spoiler*: __ 



Brandi drove the boat up to the and slammed it right into the beach. She flew off the ship and into the sand, face down. She popped her out to the sight of the rest of the group snickering.
“Shut, the hell, up…” She muttered angrily.
“Anyway, now that we’re all here, let’s get going, we’re here to save Neji and Kiba!” Declared Kisara.
The gang dashed across the sand, waves splashing against the wind.
“Halt, stop right there!” Declared a voice that seemed to rumble from the sands itself.
A dark red haired man emerged from the said, grains spilling from his puppet like body, he wore only grey pants and shoes. A long cable with a poison covered kunai on the end extended from where his belly would’ve been. He had blades coming out of his back. A cylinder container was shoved in the left side of his chest.
“I am Sasori,” the floating man said, “and you die here.”
“ Ugh, I’ve been a little stiff lately,” Kamizo said, stretching his arms, “you guys go ahead, I’ll take care of this guy!”
Naruto nodded, and with that, everyone but Sasori and Kamizo left again for the lab. Kamizo’s chakra began to lash out behind him like peacock feathers, the only strange thing was that it was purple.
“I wonder, why is your chakra purple?”
“Well, you see, I’m actually a survivor of the Star village, we used the power of a meteorite to enhance our chakra to the point that we can physically manipulate it!”
“Interesting, but it will make difference in the end,” Sasori said, raising his hands up towards Kamizo.
Panels popped up with seals on the inside from his arms, and MILLIONS of hands extended from each one, each of them multiplying again and again. Soon all those hand charging at Kamizo, whose chakra created a shield around him.
“That won’t help you,” Sasori said, a sadistic smile planting itself on his face.
The barrier cracked open, and shattered.
“Wha, but how!”
“Your chakra is too weak.”
“Then I’ll just have to try harder!”
His chakra thickened taking a solid form in the shape of floating crystal shards. Purple shards flew at Sasori, slashing through the wooden hands. But, a white tail with metal balls connecting each segment, and a sharp point at the end, broke all the crystal in pieces, which simply fell to the floor.
Kamizo began to float, charging at Sasori, who fire thousands of poison-tipped needles his way. Kamizo’s chakra formed square shields, and all the needles simply clattered off of them. Though the needles were too weak, Sasori’s blades were not. He charged at Kamizo, slicing his chakra up, which also solidified and fell to the ground.
“Admit defeat, these simple attacks can’t stop me!” Cried Sasori.
Kamizo fell to the ground, as Sasori loomed over him, licking his lips in a sick way…


----------



## Franky (Apr 26, 2008)

*Chapter 10!!! Break out the Ice Cream!!*

Chapter 5+5=10

...lol, here it is, enjoy
Chapter 10

*Spoiler*: __ 



 ?No, no, no, no!? Kamizo screamed in defiance.
His chakra grew brighter and stronger than ever, engulfing the area in a purple glow. He stood shakily, tripping over himself.
?Heh, time for you to die.?
?I think not!? Yelled Sasori, charging downwards once more.
Sasori suddenly stopped. He could feel a strong pressure around him, as the chakra crushed his body.
?That takes care of that.?
?Heh heh heh, HAHAHAH!!!? laughed Sasori from outside the chakra.
He had transferred himself to another puppet that had been lying in wait underneath the sand. He pulled a couple of huge scrolls out and unraveled them on the beach. He performed a few and signs, and, in a puff of smoke, one thousand puppets appeared out of nothingness.
?THIS IS THE END!?
Kamizo simply stood, coughing up blood from the draw back that his ability caused. He looked up, a serious look in his eye.
?I won?t die here, I WILL REBUILD THE STAR CLAN! RRAAAAAAAAHHH!!!!?
He charged towards Sasori, blood falling from his mouth to the ground, his chakra glowing brighter than ever! All the puppets did the same towards him, rushing with many various weapons all over their structures.
Chakra cut up puppet after puppet, wood and metal falling to the ground.
?What?s going on? His Chakra levels have increased ten fold!? Yelled Sasori in fright.
Then, the chakra finally reached Sasori, and pierced the container in his chest, and blood began to gush from it. Every single puppet left fell to the ground, Sasori?s body left in pieces?

The rest of the group was waiting outside the lab. They had killed off the few guards standing in wait for them.
?I wonder if Kamizo is ok?? Naruto sighed, his thoughts drifting away.
?Well, Sasori is a puppet master. He?s the one who made the puppets that Kankuro used?? explained Gaara.
Shibo was standing in the sand, spaced out as usual, when Kamizo came stumbling to them.
?Oh my lord! What happened to you?!? Asked Kisara.
?I just over used my ability,? he replied.
?Ah yes, you are from the Star clan aren?t you?? Sen said, healing his wounds.
The injuries weren?t all that deep, so it only took a few minutes to heal them.
?Alright, are we al ready,? asked Gaara.
?I am, as long as I?m by your side!? Cried Rutsu, grabbing his hand lightning fast.
The two of them blushed, and everyone began to snicker? They all walked in with mouthfuls of beach sand?




also, this is an AMV I found that I really like
[YOUTUBE=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5m9qN04I3M]One Piece "The Game"[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Candy (Apr 26, 2008)

Franky said:


> I'm utterly stuck on this site!
> 
> 700TH POST!
> 
> ...



omg crazy loop :amazed


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 26, 2008)

...^.^ hi again...


----------



## Franky (Apr 26, 2008)

Hello shibo and キャンデー


----------



## Candy (Apr 26, 2008)

sup so franky when is the next chapter comin out


----------



## Franky (Apr 26, 2008)

Minutes from now... should be on within 10 minutes, just go enjoy the forums for a bit


----------



## Franky (Apr 26, 2008)

*Chapter 11!!!!! Go Fish?*

Anyone wanna play go fish?

here it is, chapter 11


*Spoiler*: __ 



The huge steal-plated doors creaked open, as Gaara pushed them open with sand. Huge glass cylinder containers with some kind of mutant in them lined the walls, a green liquid glowing within them. Rusting pipelines and lights covered the ceiling. The hallway was dimly lit only by an eerie green glow.
?These things are disgusting,? snorted Naruto as they all walked deeper into the lab.
Suddenly, the glass began to crack, and the mutated being, stumbled out of them, attacking. Their flailing attempt at battle was unpredictable, not to mention their numbers.
?What are these things!?? Yelled Sen, desperately defending herself.
The weird things moaned sickly, and grabbed Brandi, Kisara, Hiruma, Kamizo, Rutsu, spaced out Shibo, and Naruto.
?Let go of me!? Demanded Kisara, as they all struggled to get free.
Trying in vain, they were dragged away, melting into the floor by the zombie-like monster.
?BRING HER BACK!? Yelled Gaara, sand slamming into the floor rapidly, until he fell to his knees, sobbing.
?We?ll rescue, rescue them all,? said Sen, trying to comfort him.
Gaara stood up, and wiped the tears from his eyes. All that was left of them was Komacki, Sen, and Gaara. The group, now a trio, walked onwards, bravely to rescue their friends.
Sen had already summoned Tira, and Komacki already had a drill of bone over his left fore arm.

Captured, the seven shinobi were thrown into a cell, where Kiba and Neji were also captives.
?Kiba, Neji! You?re all right!? squealed Naruto in delight.
?We?re still captured, idiot,? Neji retorted rudely.
They just sat there, silently waiting to get rescued. Shibo pulled out a deck of playing cards.
?Go fish??
?Fine?? they all sighed.
?Not me,? declared Hiruma, crawling into the corner to read manga.

Gaara?s sand lashed out angrily, killing off sound ninja, and Sen and Komacki did the same. After killing about twenty of so, the trio continued into the lab, until they came into a large room.
?Ah, I thought there were ten of you?? snarled a man walking out of the door on the opposite side of the room.
Dosu, Zaku, and Kin stepped into the room, smirking confidently. Kin and Zaku wore similar clothes; Zaku and she both had black hair, Zaku?s spiked up while Kin?s flowed down her back.
?If you want to save them, your gonna have to beat us!? Said Zaku confidently, ?And we?ve gotten much stronger.?
?Humph, fine,? declared Gaara without any second thoughts?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 26, 2008)

Shibo carries cards. luv the latest chapters!!!^.^


----------



## Franky (Apr 26, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> Shibo carries cards. luv the latest chapters!!!^.^



Go Fish anyone


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 26, 2008)

GO FISH!! yeah!!

for chapters nine and ten: HA!! do not smirk at the love!!!! WE SHOVE SAND IN YOUR PIEHOLES!! MUHAHAHA!!! XP That was funny. AND THE STAR VILLAGE LIVES! yeah!! i love those episodes, and the lulleby in it, Natsuhiboshi. It was beautiful!! *humming song to self*


----------



## Franky (Apr 26, 2008)

I've been doing a lot of Rutsu/Gaara because you were the most faithful in trouble in the sand one, what goes around come around


----------



## Candy (Apr 26, 2008)

whoa whoa whoa hiruma got cappured........... how did it happen11!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! o the pain!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 26, 2008)

aw! thanks franky! hug? hug!! *hugs franky* yeah!!!!


----------



## Franky (Apr 26, 2008)

*Chapter 12~~~Now in blue!!!*



claraofthesand said:


> aw! thanks franky! hug? hug!! *hugs franky* yeah!!!!



Ur welcome... Now on to the next chapter!

Chapter 12
Now in blue!

*Spoiler*: __ 



The battle had already begun, Zaku was fighting with Komacki, who already had him backed into the corner, Kin was already knocked out in a corner with Sen poking her with a stick, and Dosu?s weapons were ruined by sand.
?That was fast? Retreat!? Yelled Dosu, him and Zaku dragging Kin out of the lab.
?? Pushovers?? muttered Gaara.
Three, maybe that number was small, but they were still strong. 
?Hahahah, you really kicked their a**?s!? Yelled a voice from the ceiling.
Looking up, a two-headed man, both heads with grey-ish hair down to the chin, and both wearing a tan uniform from the sound village.
?I guess? we?ll have to kill you!? one head started, and the other finished.
?Who are you?? Asked Komacki.
?Sakon? and Ukon.?
?I?ll do it, the rest of you go,? commanded Komacki confidently.
The others nodded, and dashed onwards into the next hallway. Sakon and Ukon snickered, putting their heads down and dashing at Komacki.
He tried to punch him, but Komacki stepped back to dodge, another hand came out of Sakon?s elbow, it was Ukon?s. Komacki used his rib cage to block it, but was still intrigued by this ability.
?I?m guessing that that body is only one of yours, while the other?s body parts can come out anywhere on it, right??
?Correct, I own this body, but Ukon is able to fuse with anyone and use his body in anyway he likes, or theirs for that matter.?
?Yes,? hissed Ukon, his head popping out of Komacki?s shoulder.
?So, whatever happens to me happens to you, huh?? In that case??
Komacki put his right hand behind his head, his left being his bone drill, and he pulled out his spine. Ukon yelped in pain, and Sakon rushed up to him and grabbed Komacki. Once he let go, He split in half, one part Ukon, one part, Sakon, half of both bodies a black armor-like structure. Then it happened.
?Release: Curse Seal level two!? The brothers yelled in unison.
Black markings swallowed their bodies, and enlarged and turned a dark red. They now both looked like demons, with horns on their heads.
?Now you die,? the muttered as one.
The two charged at him, switching places swiftly, licking their lips manically. Komacki jumped up just in time, and fire his finger bones like bullets from his outstretched hand. Little ball shaped bones flew threw the air, but missed Sakon and Ukon.
?Brother, let?s combine again,? requested Ukon.
?I get it,? replied Sakon.
Sakon and Ukon merged together once more, and still had their curse seals active. They jumped after Komacki, who tried to catch them with his spine whip, but missed.
Sakon and Ukon began a barrage of punches and kicks, using both of their body parts. Komacki tried to use his bones to block, but the barrages was too quick. Komacki fell to the ground, struggling to stand and fight.
?It?s over!? Yelled Sakon and Ukon with delight?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 26, 2008)

whoa!! SAKON AND UKON!!! my kimmimaro followers out of the other three!! they are cute! and they like to kill!! DIE DIE DIE!!! HAHA!! whoa... crazy for a second there....


----------



## Franky (Apr 26, 2008)

*Chapter 7!!! Brothers, brothers, and more brothers!!!*

Brotherly love

Chapter 13


*Spoiler*: __ 



?Wait?? Muttered Komacki, writhing in pain on the floor.
A black pattern expanded all over his body, starting from his bandage covered ankle. A tail with bone segment sticking out of it extended from below his waist. Spiked bones came out of his back and he hunched over. Black circles emerged around his eyes.
?I never knew where that mark on my leg came from, or why it always caused me pain, but now I do!? He boomed, ?Orochimaru put it there, and I will kill him for that reason, and I will free my brother!?
He burrowed under ground with his drill, his tail flipped vigorously around behind him.
?This is the move my brother perfected? DANCE OF THE SEEDLING FERN!!!?
Huge bone spike started to emerge from the ground everywhere, stabbing Sakon and Ukon in vital places. Their bodies were torn to pieces, a blood-covered mess on the floor.
Komacki emerged out of the bone closest to the door, and jumped out, and walked forward, and then went into a run to catch up to his friends.

Gaara and Sen sat against the walls, waiting for Komacki, when he finally caught up.
?There you are!? Said Sen with delight.
?Yeah, but I?ve been thinking,? replied Komacki, ?where?s Haku??
?Right here!? Haku answered, emerging from a block of crystal ice on the ceiling.
?Where were you,? asked Gaara?
?Gathering information, it seems that our friends are being held in the cells, they should be just below us.?
?Got it,? replied Gaara, his sand busting a hole in the ground.
They all jumped down into the dim room. Next to them when they landed was the cell with the other nine shinobi being held in it.
?Got any twos?? Said Naruto.
After Gaara ripped the cell door off, he rushed in and hugged Rutsu, who looked surprised before she began to blush. Before they left a voice called out to them from a different sell.
A girl with a blue v-neck and denim capris sat there in the dark, she had black hair down to a little below her shoulders.
?Please? take me with you,? she sobbed, ?I need to find Sasuke Uchiha, but Orochimaru caught me and locked me in here? my name is Chihiro Uchiha, and my byakugan and sharingan can help you??
?You,? said Neji bluntly.
?Sasuke? Uchiha?? Asked Naruto, confused.
?Sure, the more the merrier,? said Kisara kindly.

After the group got out of the lab and killed several more sound ninja, Gaara used the sands to destroy the structure, and killed everyone left within it.
?Next we head off this island to the Cloud village in the North,? explained Gaara.
They headed back to the ship, thinking about what they would see in this new area?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 26, 2008)

awww!!! rutsu and gaara huggled!! yeah!! and now!!! neji seems to have a little trouble!! AND I WILL LAUGH AT ANY ARGUEMENTS TO COME!! HA!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 26, 2008)

^.^ hi's agins...who was naruto playing with? Was he winning? I want's to know!!!^..^


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 26, 2008)

he was probably losing...... to bad sen wasn't there..... she'd be trying to eat the cards, because the people said go fish.....


----------



## Franky (Apr 26, 2008)

Ishould of thought of that


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 26, 2008)

dang..... too bad


----------



## wolf_gang101 (Apr 26, 2008)

ASOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. If you read a post on the first story I kinda got cunfused about the two. Please don't mind it. But you did misspell Gui.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 26, 2008)

see i told you meggie, brandi kicks booty


----------



## Franky (Apr 26, 2008)

hallo thar...

I just Pokemom mystery dungeon, explorers of time... but I'm stuck on getting Munchlax!!!


----------



## Franky (Apr 26, 2008)

SCREAM FOR JOY! I JUST GOT MUNCHLAX!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 26, 2008)

ok.. ahhhh.. i screamed. and im tired! so don't say anything!!


----------



## Franky (Apr 27, 2008)

Lol, sorry, that was a bit off topic... but hey, all our posts usually are


----------



## General (Apr 27, 2008)

AHHH MUCHLAXATIVE


----------



## Franky (Apr 27, 2008)

Kusanagi said:


> AHHH MUCHLAXATIVE



Di you just comment on that, or did you read the story?

btw, awsome kid buu... and YAY MUNCHLAXATIVE


----------



## Franky (Apr 27, 2008)

*VILLIANS NOW NEEDED! SEND THEM TO ME!
NEEDED FOR STORY TO ADVANCE!*​


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 27, 2008)

sent villain!!!^..^


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 27, 2008)

i just sent you one


----------



## Franky (Apr 27, 2008)

accepted, I will probably finish the next chpt by the end of today... and maybe several moar


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 27, 2008)

kk...before (in my time) 7:30 ish? It says 'all GMT -4' and it is 3:30 now. when?


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 27, 2008)

whooo that's my time


----------



## UB3R (Apr 27, 2008)

sup papa smirf (franky)  i sent u a villan


----------



## Franky (Apr 27, 2008)

Crazy Loop said:


> sup papa smirf (franky)  i sent u a villan



Call me that again... I dare you!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 27, 2008)

oh, no...i don't want to get hit w/ a -neg cannon


----------



## Franky (Apr 27, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> oh, no...i don't want to get hit w/ a -neg cannon



*Holds up up left arm*

Neg Reps Left!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 27, 2008)

I"m still scared...*ducks* moar chapters, please!!!


----------



## Franky (Apr 27, 2008)

Sorry, I've been cought up in new Videogames, Picking up mario kart wii soon enough


----------



## Candy (Apr 27, 2008)

omg why the heck do i have neg rep!


----------



## Franky (Apr 27, 2008)

No idea, maybe people just don't like you


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 27, 2008)

Franky said:


> Sorry, I've been cought up in new Videogames, Picking up mario kart wii soon enough


Mario cart for Wii? Dang, you're lucky!!! No more Wii games 'till june!!! It's april now...


----------



## Candy (Apr 27, 2008)

i dont even hav a wii............................... but i hav the original nintindo


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 27, 2008)

キャンデー said:


> i dont even hav a wii............................... but i hav the original nintindo


Dang, that's old:amazed...does it work like new??


----------



## UB3R (Apr 27, 2008)

did u see my charecter i made for u?


----------



## Candy (Apr 27, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> Dang, that's old:amazed...does it work like new??



u bet
i got the original zelda, final fantasy, and mario bros !


----------



## UB3R (Apr 27, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> Dang, that's old:amazed...does it work like new??



it works way better than the wii!!!


----------



## Franky (Apr 27, 2008)

Crazy Loop said:


> it works way better than the wii!!!





Crazy Loop said:


> did u see my charecter i made for u?



I DON'T LIKE YOU...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 27, 2008)

キャンデー said:


> u bet
> i got the original zelda, final fantasy, and mario bros !


Whoa...that thing must be...like...in an oxygen buble...or...it must be alot of money...if u sell it...


----------



## UB3R (Apr 27, 2008)

so much bad rep!!!!


----------



## Candy (Apr 27, 2008)

my golden +rep gun         
sadly its out of bullets.......


and no my games are in almost perfecy condishion exept mario and zelda they took a little work to get playin but final fantasy is as new as a wii game!


----------



## UB3R (Apr 27, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> Whoa...that thing must be...like...in an oxygen buble...or...it must be alot of money...if u sell it...



we bought it mint condition with alot o games for 25$ 

much beter than a wii................


----------



## Candy (Apr 27, 2008)

Crazy Loop said:


> we bought it mint condition with alot o games for 25$
> 
> much beter than a wii................



you will shut up about  my life understand or would you like a taste of my black -rep gun


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 27, 2008)

キャンデー said:


> my golden +rep gun
> sadly its out of bullets.......
> 
> 
> and no my games are in almost perfecy condishion exept mario and zelda they took a little work to get playin but final fantasy is as new as a wii game!


iz crazy_loop related 2 u?

But, still...wow...i'm surprised...when i sold my DS...i had it for three years...i bought it new...it was all scratched up and all...and i got a DS lite instead.
at the video game store i like alot, they sell REALLY old games 10 for $1.


----------



## Candy (Apr 27, 2008)

yes sadly 
wow i would like to go to that shop somtime


----------



## UB3R (Apr 27, 2008)

i thought ur rep gun is out of bullets?


----------



## Candy (Apr 27, 2008)

that ws my +rep gun


----------



## UB3R (Apr 27, 2008)

o ok   die!!!


----------



## Candy (Apr 27, 2008)

oi franky whens the next chapter comin out


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 27, 2008)

he's working on it...PLEASE GET IT OUT!! I HAV TO GO TO BED EARLY CAUSE I HAV STATE TESTING TOMAROW!!!the teachers told us to go bed early...


----------



## Franky (Apr 27, 2008)

b-b-b-but... THE NARUTO SHIPPUUDEN MOVIE IS OUT!

Mononoke 「モノノ怪」


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 27, 2008)

OMG!! it is???

@shibo: i had state testing last week, i rebelled by staying up til 11 pm. i didn't feel any difference in my mood.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 27, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> @shibo: i had state testing last week, i rebelled by staying up til 11 pm. i didn't feel any difference in my mood.


i can't stay up 'till that late. my little self can't physically stay up that late.

but...i procrastinated on a works cited i had to do for a 160 point project on China so i hav ta do that!!!WOOT TO PRCRASTINATING!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 27, 2008)

eeekkk... 160 points?? AHH! not cool! and on china, god, you are unlucky.


----------



## Candy (Apr 27, 2008)

o wow u hav state testing i got state testing wendsday
im not worried im in honors woot!


----------



## Candy (Apr 27, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> he's working on it...PLEASE GET IT OUT!! I HAV TO GO TO BED EARLY CAUSE I HAV STATE TESTING TOMAROW!!!the teachers told us to go bed early...





Shibo Uirusu said:


> i can't stay up 'till that late. my little self can't physically stay up that late.
> 
> but...i procrastinated on a works cited i had to do for a 160 point project on China so i hav ta do that!!!WOOT TO PRCRASTINATING!!!





Franky said:


> b-b-b-but... THE NARUTO SHIPPUUDEN MOVIE IS OUT!
> 
> Mononoke 「モノノ怪」



why franky! i cant wach it i only saw naruto die!       how can i watch the full mivie          o yea can i barrow ur veoh acc to watch it plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Franky (Apr 27, 2008)

キャンデー said:


> why franky! i cant wach it i only saw naruto die!       how can i watch the full mivie          o yea can i barrow ur veoh acc to watch it plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



...hell no...

go get one, it's free


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 27, 2008)

i watched it.. and i am relieved!! wow that put a big burden off of my chest!!! i love the end..
"i need to pass on the power to another preistess, you will help me right?" - girl
"Yes! I'll do everything i can to help you!" - boy
"ee!!" *shivers down spine*- lee

you get it??


----------



## Franky (Apr 27, 2008)

You pepole can read the next chpt tommorow, I'll get it up before I go night night

btw, it was a really good movie... even if I really only payed attention to the fighting


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 28, 2008)

aww. it's ok! *pats franky's shoulder*


----------



## Candy (Apr 28, 2008)

im back


----------



## Franky (Apr 28, 2008)

*Chapter 14!!! Have you seen my paper?*



キャンデー said:


> im back



Runaway!

*drops paper*

Paper reads:

Chapter 14

*Spoiler*: __ 



“According to the information I gathered, Hinata and Choji are being held in Orochimaru’s weapons base in the clouds… wait, the clouds?” Haku said with sudden realization.
“But… how do get up there…” Naruto asked, leaning back against the boat’s railing.
“A cannon…” Said Hiruma.
“How do you know?” replied Kamizo bluntly.
“Well, I maybe a refugee from the Sand village, but I was born in raised in the clouds,” he explained proudly, “but the cannon is probably under Orochimaru’s control, seeing as he has something up there…”
Everyone pondered this for the rest of the strip, except for Shibo, who stood in the middle of the deck… spaced out…
“Ah, that’s right,” declared Hiruma, “the cannon is in an abandoned factory in a village on the eastern coast!”
“Finally useful,” muttered Brandi.
“Why me?” Sobbed Hiruma, crouching in a corner.
The group hurriedly went straight along the coast, until is upon a village with a large metal structure. Shadows loomed over it from a thick cloud high above.
“That must be it!” Yelled Naruto with delight.
A wooden dock was built just outside the factory, so they decided to park there. After leaving the ship, they walked toward the building, but it didn’t seem as if Orochimaru had ever been here, let alone anyone for years.
“Let’s just hurry and launch ourselves into the sky,” said Brandi coldly.
As they walked up to the wide-open doors, it truly didn’t seem that Orochimaru had been there. Luckily, the first room they came to was where the cannon boarding was.
Hiruma set the cannon, and once they all had loaded, BOOM! They were like little specks of dirt flying through the air to mainlanders.
Then, catastrophe struck. They were all flung in different directions, landing on the cloud far away from each other.
Hiruma, Gaara, Haku, and Rutsu landed to the far north, Naruto, Komacki, and Kamizo fell to the east, Chihiro, Shibo, Kisara, and Brandi fell to the south, and Sen, all alone, fell to the west.
Not only that, but, on a cloud just off the western main cloud where Sen had fallen, loomed a dark figure, smirking. That figure easily jumped to the main cloud.

A small sound city stood before Naruto, Komacki, and Kamizo, gloomy and black, a factory stood deep within its reaches.
“That must be the weapons base…” Muttered Komacki.

Shibo, Chihiro, Kisara, and Brandi stood before a forest of white fluff. Kisara poked her head through the clouds, and quickly pulled back when she saw the ground many miles below.
“Where are we,” she moaned.

Hiruma, Haku, Gaara, and Rutsu stood before a large, deep blue lake, probably where the cloud rained.
“We should find the others…” sighed Gaara, disappointed.

Sen lay, knocked out, as the dark figure stood over her, a large panther purring next to her…



*Paper cuts off*


----------



## Candy (Apr 28, 2008)

the jolly green giant is coming for you!
o yea great chapter


----------



## Franky (Apr 28, 2008)

キャンデー said:


> the jolly green giant is coming for you!
> o yea great chapter



I WILL report you for spam, that's annoying


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Apr 28, 2008)

great job ^_^


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 28, 2008)

i liked it! OH! A LAKE!! pretty.. *drool* lake.. so peaceful yet during storms are so deadly!!!


----------



## Candy (Apr 28, 2008)

Franky said:


> I WILL report you for spam, that's annoying



srry man


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 28, 2008)

aww. franky is being mean! BAD!! NO BE MEAN!! NO REPS FOR YOU!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 28, 2008)

poor sen all alone.... hahahahaha brandi don't like the cloud.... brandi don't like anybody..... hahahahaha WAIT! did we just get shot out of a cannon......holy crap....


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 28, 2008)

...a traumaticly awesome experience has just happened.


----------



## Franky (Apr 28, 2008)

キャンデー said:


> srry man


.........


claraofthesand said:


> aww. franky is being mean! BAD!! NO BE MEAN!! NO REPS FOR YOU!


ano...


Kisara_Momochi said:


> poor sen all alone.... hahahahaha brandi don't like the cloud.... brandi don't like anybody..... hahahahaha WAIT! did we just get shot out of a cannon......holy crap....


Some smart ass ninjas *goes into a long boring explanation


Shibo Uirusu said:


> ...a traumaticly awesome experience has just happened.


Their all emotionally scarred... Shibo spaced out though


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 28, 2008)

Franky said:


> Their all emotionally scarred... Shibo spaced out though


As usuall...


----------



## Franky (Apr 28, 2008)

*Chapter 15!!!! Kitties!!!! X3*



Shibo Uirusu said:


> As usuall...




Now then on to business.

Chapter 15


*Spoiler*: __ 



?Get up!? Demanded the girl, kicking Sen in the side.
Sen lazily looked up, her eyes widening when she saw the girl standing over. She wore a black wrap around sleeves shirt with a black ribbon around the middle tying into a bow in the back, short black shorts, and no shoes. She had long black hair, and yellow catlike eyes.
?Remember me, sister.?
?Ren??
Ren Remo kicked Sen across the clouds, who steadily stood up, already changing into her half-cat form, and summoning Tira. In a puff of smoke the tiger appeared, standing upright and proud.
?Still using that worthless tiger?? Asked Ren, stroking the dark black panther besides her, ?I don?t believe you know Kuro, do you??
Without warning, Ren morphed into the fluff, become a black spot on the clouds. Kuro pounced on Tira, who fell on her back, fighting her way up. Then, the worst happened, the storm clouds rolled in.
Thunder and rain poured down, and the darkness loomed over them, making it impossible to see the black spot that was Ren. Suddenly, Ren flew out of the clouds and slashed Sen with cat-like claws. Sen took the hit off guard.
The frenzy began. Ren would fly over under and side-to-side around Sen, who couldn?t where it all was coming from. The two tigers kept on fighting, Tira seemingly winning, but breathing heavy.
With the twentieth gash, Sen fell to the ground, blood covered mess. Ren smirked, and looked to see the two cats. They were both on the ground, knocked out.
?You?re still too weak,? Ren muttered, ?you will never kill me.?
?You forget,? Sen answered, coughing up blood, ?I was always more skilled in our ability! In fact, the only strength you have is from Orochimaru, right??
Ren twitched at this comment. She spun around and began to punch, kick, and slash mercilessly. San was pushed into the cloud, her eyes rolling into the back of her head.
Ren stood up and muttered, ?Stupid,? as she walked away.
?Wait? this isn?t over!?
?Hmmm??
?CLONING TECHNIQUE: NINE LIFES JUTSU!?
Copies of Sen morphed from Sen?s original body, complete and solid human beings. Nine in total, the Sens smirked, readying their claws.
?Remember this, one of the best techniques from the Remo clan.?
The clans had blood and everything, unlike regular ninja clones that just disappeared, these would only go away if their original chose to do so.
?MASSACRE: CAT CLAWS BARRAGE!? Sen yelled, all of her clones charging at Ren along with her?


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 29, 2008)

*jaw drops* Ohmygawd.......SEn kicked major booty too, sweet *runs off to tell naruto_fan_gurl101 her Sen is kicking major booty against her Ren*


----------



## Franky (Apr 29, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> *jaw drops* Ohmygawd.......SEn kicked major booty too, sweet *runs off to tell naruto_fan_gurl101 her Sen is kicking major booty against her Ren*



Lol, I'm majorly sleepy... looked like random letters were bolded


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 29, 2008)

i liked it! poor kittys!! *pets kittys, they slash at her* AHH! BAD KITTYS!! BAD!! NO POINTS FOR YOU!! *slaps kittys* BAD KITTYS!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 29, 2008)

@clara:...

@fanfic: CATS ARE COOL!!!!


----------



## Franky (Apr 29, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> @clara:...
> 
> @fanfic: CATS ARE COOL!!!!



Both characters are kisara's and her sister's


----------



## Candy (Apr 29, 2008)

u took my advice and gave a person claws! aw yea thats sweet


----------



## UB3R (Apr 29, 2008)

y didnt u use my charecter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ATACK!!!!!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 29, 2008)

oh my, its a cookie monster attack, quick everyone grab some milk


----------



## Candy (Apr 29, 2008)

yea he just now sent franky 1 milloin cookie monssters no joke


----------



## Franky (Apr 29, 2008)

キャンデー said:


> yea he just now sent franky 1 milloin cookie monssters no joke



... reporting him...


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Apr 30, 2008)

Go ahead...I would do it -_-


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 30, 2008)

wow... i don't think the cookie monster is having a good day.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 30, 2008)

poor poor cookie monstar...... it must be using shadow clone jutsu


----------



## Franky (Apr 30, 2008)

only funny the first time, now it's just annoying...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 30, 2008)

oh boo!! have a little sense of humor!! no cookies for you... *holds cookie plate away from franky* HEY!! BAD COOKIE MONSTER BAD!!! GIVE ME MY COOKIES BACK!!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 30, 2008)

where's the new chapter???


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Apr 30, 2008)

Heres the thing...there was a guy who would post cookie monsters -_-...be in Frankys shoe s see what it's like...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 30, 2008)

cookies are fun! but somehow. he cookie monster is high... 
when's the next chapter?


----------



## Franky (Apr 30, 2008)

Crazy Loop said:


> my cookie monsters were no match for franky's they had sharingans!!!........and the report no jutsu....... see i only have a few left!!!    out of about 300



STOP SPAMMING!!!








*sighs*
on to business.

Chapter 16

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sen and her clones rushed at Ren, who instantly morphed back into the dark cloud.
?Shadow clones?? She muttered as she disappeared.
Clones of Ren and Ren herself begun to fly out the clouds as Ren had before, slashing the clones of Sen. But, Sen?s power had increased, with catlike senses, she grabbed a Ren clone and stabbed it, making it disappear in a puff of smoke. Sen?s clones did the same, until the real Sen grasped the real Ren.
?This game ends now,? said Sen.	
She hesitantly stabbed Ren through the back, almost as if it hurt. A tear dripped from her face.
Suddenly Purple chakra shot into the sky.
?Kamizo!? Sen yelled with delight, dashing in that direction.

Gaara also saw the flare of purple chakra.
?This way, hurry,? he commanded as the rest of his followed him.

Kisara, Chihiro, and Brandi also dashed in that direction, but Shibo had begun a battle with a girl wearing black capris, a very small black shirt, a flowing violet cape, and black shoes. She had sleek black hair tied back in a pony tail, her menacing glare piercing through Shibo.
?So? you still want to continue?? Said the girl, floating in the air.
?You killed my family, Kaoru Kurai,? muttered Shibo, her left arm already blood-covered, blood also dripping from her mouth.
?Only after your mother killed mine!?
Kaoru flew down at Shibo, a streak of darkness following behind her. Shibo jumped up, and snakes emerged and snapped at Kaoru, who dodged with ease.
?If the one who took care of me were here, you would be dead!? Shibo screamed.
?Hahahah, do you really think that??
Kaoru, grabbed her cape, swinging it around herself, and she disappeared. Cocooned in the cloak, she reappeared behind Shibo, coming out slicing her back.
Shibo fell to the ground, soaked in blood. Kaoru just laughed, her hand in front of her mouth in an insulting and better-than-you way. Shibo struggled to stand up.
?You?re done kid,? laughed Kaoru.
?NO,? she yelled, only her eye whites showing, ?you haven?t seen all he taught me yet!?
She looked straight up, she had obviously spaced out again, and she stuck her hand down her throat. As it came out, it was holding the hilt of a sword. All the way out, the blade shined bright in the light, gastric acid dripping from its silver body.
 ?Acid Grass Blade,? she muttered, getting into fighting position.
?Grass Blade,? that?s impossible? unless??
Kaoru was then off guard, and Shibo knew it. She jumped from little cloud to another, and slashed at the older women. Her gastro acid flew off the blade, splattering THROUGH the clouds.
Kaoru knew that being hit by that would mean death. She ducked and weaved as Shibo flung more and more acid at her.
?That?s my chance!? Said Kaoru, noticing a blind spot.
She jumped up behind her, stabbing Shibo with a kunai.
But it wasn?t over. Shibo did drop the grass blade, but she hung onto a cloud, while Kaoru fell to the ground, landing perfectly on her feet.
?Time to die.,? muttered Kaoru with obvious killing intent?




If you thought that was disgusting... just you wait... heh heh heh


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 30, 2008)

nah... that wasn't disgusting... that was enjoyable! so much blood!! *twitching* hehee.....


----------



## Franky (Apr 30, 2008)

Blood... but what about the... you know

btw, you people do realize that I'm gonna need a lot more villians...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 30, 2008)

i not good at gettin good personality for villains....


----------



## Candy (Apr 30, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> i not good at gettin good personality for villains....



i totally  2nd this


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 1, 2008)

wow... that's great.. and the person in your siggy and you avatar is who? GRIMMJOW?? that's what i thought!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 1, 2008)

Franky said:


> Blood... but what about the... you know
> 
> btw, you people do realize that I'm gonna need a lot more villians...


I wish I could do that...* tries to fit hand in mouth* crap...stuck...help...OW!!*pulls hand out of mouth* ow...that hurt


----------



## Franky (May 1, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> I wish I could do that...* tries to fit hand in mouth* crap...stuck...help...OW!!*pulls hand out of mouth* ow...that hurt



My mouth is HUGE, I could fit my whole hand in my mouth

*tries*

ok, meybe not


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 1, 2008)

Franky said:


> My mouth is HUGE, I could fit my whole hand in my mouth
> 
> *tries*
> 
> ok, meybe not


I have vampire shart K9's, so people thing I'm an emo vampire sometimes (when i wear completely black and hiss*hiss!!*)

Oh, can i add another character if I pmed you?


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 1, 2008)

I pmed Franky a villain I made up! I think you'll like him...


----------



## Candy (May 1, 2008)

i have big mouth


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 1, 2008)

yes you most certainly do.


----------



## Candy (May 1, 2008)




----------



## Miss Fortune (May 1, 2008)

aw boo hoo! it's the truth.


----------



## Franky (May 1, 2008)

Yep... Sparta this is, and big motu hyou have


----------



## Franky (May 1, 2008)

Next chapter I will try to get out tommorow morning... around 7:30 ish... (it's 11:00 where I am now, so in about 8 hours 30 minutes.)

night my friends


Edit: I'm sorry, I slept in, It'll have to wait until after school.... sorry


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 2, 2008)

thats fine ^_^


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 2, 2008)

... where's the new chapter?


----------



## Franky (May 2, 2008)

Omg!
please don't cry

here it is

Chapter 17


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kaoru leapt up, lunging at Shibo, who dodged by flipping up onto the cloud she hung from.
?Take this? GASTRO CANNON!!!? Shibo yelled out, her final jutsu.
Her mouth opened wide, and her gastric acid spewed out, eating away everything it hit. When it all ended, nothing was left of Kaoru.
?Time to go find the others!? Shibo said, wiping her mouth.

Shibo caught up to the group as they were waited for her outside the weapons base.
?Where were you?? Naruto rudely blurted out.
?Taking care of business,? Shibo stated simply.
Most of them turned green when something dripped off of her mouth onto the floor.
?Um? well? let?s go?? Naruto said, ready to throw-up.
Everyone nodded as they dashed into the open gates of the weapons base courtyard. The path was lined with rusty gears and broken weapons.
As they came upon the open doors, they looked at each other for a split second and stormed in.
?Stop, now!? yelled a woman walking towards them from the end of the corridor.
She wore a black cloak and scrolls with summoning seals on them, and a large scythe on her back. She had black hair with red highlights.
She reached for something in a pouch on her waist and pulled a wiggling blue glowing ball. She greedily swallowed it whole.
?What was that!?? Asked Rutsu.
?A soul? it?s my ability!? She replied.
?Everyone, go, Rutsu and I will handle her!? Gaara demanded.
Naruto nodded, and they all turned into another hallway and ran down it. Sand began to pour out the gourd on Gaara?s back, and Rutsu got into a fighting position.
?My name is Ikuji Shi, and it?s time do die!? The women said, smiling sadistically.
She held her hands, which began to vibrate violently. Suddenly, two lifeless rose from the ground, and fell over. Just after, two souls floated out of the ground behind them and morphed into their chests.
Life infused into them, selves out of the hole in the metal flooring.
?I can revive the dead using the souls I take from people.?
The zombies moaned and began to limp towards Gaara and Rutsu.
?Zombies? Humph?? Muttered Gaara, knocking them down with sand.
Ikuji giggled manically, pulling back the two souls, which began to dance around her.
?There?s more where that came from,? she said, summoning two more zombies from the holes in the ground.
?So? we have to kill you?? Asked Gaara.
Gaara and Rutsu turned to each other and nodded. Then they both disappeared and reappeared behind Ikuji, both of them stabbing her with kunai.
?Heh?? She breathed out, ?you think I?m dead???


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 2, 2008)

they are fighting together again!!!! yes!! you know she has alittle.... 'temper' issue and goes on a killing spree every now and  then... right? i forgot to tell you that didn't i?  MORON!!! moron moron moron! I'm such a moron!


----------



## Franky (May 2, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> they are fighting together again!!!! yes!! you know she has alittle.... 'temper' issue and goes on a killing spree every now and  then... right? i forgot to tell you that didn't i?  MORON!!! moron moron moron! I'm such a moron!



...you forgot to tell me.. to late now


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 2, 2008)

ah well! idc!  it's not bad!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 2, 2008)

YAY!!! IKUJI ROXS!!!:WOW

But still...Gaara and Rutsu are going up against Ikuji! What will happen? tell metellmetellme!!!


----------



## Franky (May 2, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> YAY!!! IKUJI ROXS!!!:WOW
> 
> But still...Gaara and Rutsu are going up against Ikuji! What will happen? tell metellmetellme!!!



you want me to send you a pm with the summary of what happens involving her?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 2, 2008)

kk.^.^i guess i forgot that, didn't I?


----------



## Franky (May 2, 2008)

anyone want me togo type the next chapter, NOW?


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 2, 2008)

I dont mind ^_^


----------



## Franky (May 2, 2008)

I just cut my finger on a straw... and it burns like hell... I was drinking soda...


----------



## Franky (May 2, 2008)

OWWWWW... the cut still burns...

this is sad part... someone cries a lot because... well, read the chapter


Chapter 18

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ikuji’s body dispersed, a purple soul floating in its place. The ball of light drifting to the floor, and Ikuji’s body reappeared in moments.
“It is purple because of my ability. Also, as long as my soul is still in the world of the living, I can resurrect my own body!” Ikuji shrieked excitedly, “No matter what you do, I won’t die!”
Three more bodies rose from the ground, and were injected with souls. Stumbling over each other, the zombies chased Gaara and Rutsu. Rutsu acted quickly, using a fire jutsu to burn the zombies to a crisp.
“Good work, I’ll take care of the zombies, since I think that I am more suited for taken down hordes, and you go after Ikuji!” Suggested Gaara, and Rutsu nodded with agreement.
Gaara’s sand spread around him, taking down the zombies that were now emerging from the ground in massive numbers. Rutsu jumped after Ikuji, who turned towards her with a gleam in her eye. Ikuji stopped her by placing her palm against her chest.
The horrid part, when she pulled her hand back, a blue ball of light emerged. Rutsu’s soul. Rutsu’s eyes turned white, and her lifeless body fell to the floor.
“RUTSU!” Yelled Gaara in anger.
Sand spikes began to stick out in all directions piercing everything, and even the room began to collapse. Sadly, Ikuji had already fled deeper into the weapons base, and Gaara’s attempts were in vain.
When he calmed down a little, he walked to over to Rutsu’s body and fell on his knees, sobbing. He lifted her body and began to carry her to the others, who had been on their way back since the disappearance of Rutsu’s chakra.

“Wha, what happened?” asked Naruto when he saw Rutsu’s stilled body.
Gaara simply looked down, still slowly shedding tears, and answered, “Her soul… a woman named Ikuji took it… I believe she is still in the base though”
“Then we can reclaim it and save Rutsu!” Kisara said, trying to comfort him.
Gaara nodded and hid Rutsu’s body in a small hole in the wall. It wouldn’t be noticed because it wasn’t putting off anymore chakra.

As the group ran down the halls deeper into the building, all rushing to save Rutsu’s soul.
“We have to hurry, Ikuji could eat the soul at any time!” demanded Gaara.
“But how is that possible?” asked Haku.
“I think it’s here bloodline trait or something; it allows her to take souls, eat them, and even place them in dead bodies to resurrect them,” explained Gaara as quickly as possibly.
The others simply pondered the thought of a power so evil, but only one thought was coursing through Gaara: he was going to save Rutsu…




now Clara... don't kill Shibo or I... (Ikuji is Shibo's character, and, well, I wrote all this)


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 3, 2008)

hi...................


----------



## Franky (May 3, 2008)

Hello

it is 1:15 in the morning


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 3, 2008)

O.O! Nice chapter though! It was awesome!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 3, 2008)

... i luved this chapter! it shows how insane and cruel a person could be in this word


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 3, 2008)

Rutsu had a soul? i didn't know that!
YOU KEPT SECRETS FROM ME!! 
r: WHAT? NO I DIDN'T!!! I DIDN'T EVEN KNOW!!
YES YOU DID!!  
r: NO I DIDN'T!!
SILENCE!!..... I KILL YOU!! (thank you jeff dunham)


----------



## Franky (May 3, 2008)

Thx

btw, clara... sometimes, you confuse me to the point of madness...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 3, 2008)

oh you are most welcome to that!!!
and i know...  im a master at it!


----------



## Candy (May 3, 2008)

i salute that


----------



## Franky (May 3, 2008)

you too, キャンデー, you too...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 3, 2008)

oh.. burn...


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 3, 2008)

ouch........ your right clara.... he just burnt your toast, and the whole loaf


----------



## Franky (May 3, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> ouch........ your right clara.... he just burnt your toast, and the whole loaf



and then buttered it and ate it


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 3, 2008)

i like toast! GASP!! I LIKE BUTTER!! wait... no i don't..... i hate butter!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 3, 2008)

... when you have too much Dr.Pepper...it causes the brain to go haywire (i only had 3 cans today!!!)


----------



## Candy (May 3, 2008)

your image didnt come through
i dont drink caffine ever.................
i think you know why  ​


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 3, 2008)

why? I drink caffine... but it has a weird effect... i slow down instead of speed up.. it's weird!


----------



## Franky (May 4, 2008)

キャンデー said:


> your image didnt come through
> i dont drink caffine ever.................
> i think you know why  ​



and here I thought you drank it frequently

*imagines you with caffine*

...When that happens, and the world ends, I'll declare that I don't know you... Even if I help you cause it

Just got back from seeing Iron Man; awesome movie


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 4, 2008)

Sweet! What would you rate it.....out of 5


----------



## Franky (May 4, 2008)

Chihiro_Uchiha said:


> Sweet! What would you rate it.....out of 5



4.5-5, depends on you interests

The fire extinguisher robot is funny...


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 4, 2008)

I kinda like action and fantasy! Spider Man 3 is awesome!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 4, 2008)

i cant wait till twilight comesd out, december 12..... man it's gonna be so awesome


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 4, 2008)

I got that book...but I'm gonna finish another book I'm reading first


----------



## Franky (May 4, 2008)

Chihiro_Uchiha said:


> I kinda like action and fantasy! Spider Man 3 is awesome!



you'd probably love it then


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 4, 2008)

Why are we talking about movies?

...


----------



## Franky (May 4, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> Why are we talking about movies?
> 
> ...



because I mentioned that I saw Iron Man and Chihiro asked what I would rate on a scale of 1-5, and I said 4.5-5, depends on your interests, and he said I like action and fantasy, and I said you'd love it then

there's the whole story


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 4, 2008)

yep yep ^_^


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 4, 2008)

...kk....

 I'm so lonely...and bored...no one's on gaia...and i'm dead bored with making profile layouts...


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 4, 2008)

I have a gaia account! Its ChihiroUchiha ^_^


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 4, 2008)

check out my profile when u can. I'm Shibo Uirusu (no duh...) I HAVE VIDS ON THERE!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 4, 2008)

im bored...
FRANKEY!!! POST THE NEW CHAPPY!!!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 4, 2008)

I wouldn't rush him...


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 4, 2008)

hey i have a gaia.... kisara momochi.... although she looks like sen


----------



## Franky (May 4, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> im bored...
> FRANKEY!!! POST THE NEW CHAPPY!!!



I had lots of homework, sorry...

I could do it now if you'd like... oh wait, family guy and american dad! and I just got to Wii games called Okami and Baroque

Okami got a 9.5


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 5, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> hey i have a gaia.... kisara momochi.... although she looks like sen





Chihiro_Uchiha said:


> I have a gaia account! Its ChihiroUchiha ^_^


Requested frei-*sneezes*I'm sick today...ugh...where's Kabuto when you need him?


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 5, 2008)

aw... hey kabuto should go die.... see shizune... or tsunade.... or even sakura


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 5, 2008)

don't see sakura... i sort of.. uh.... replaced her hair stuff with.... stuff...

S: CLARA!!!!!
SHIT!!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 5, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> aw... hey kabuto should go die.... see shizune... or tsunade.... or even sakura


but...but Kabuto's conaico's doctor...and mine, too...


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 5, 2008)

I diddnt get your Gaia invite...Kisara I invited you to my list


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 5, 2008)

THEY SCREWED UP DA SYSTEM!!!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 5, 2008)

No dah -_-


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 5, 2008)

im reallllyy bored right now.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 6, 2008)

i'm in school right now in the library!!! i get to miss gym due to my allergies!!!WOOT!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 6, 2008)

good for you, lucky. I have gym, we're doing track events, my team is sucky! i can't run good and they're forcing me to do the 800 meter!!!! I wanted to do the 200!! it's the easiest!! and



im the only one doing it on my team. I HATE THEM!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 6, 2008)

That must stink...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 6, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> good for you, lucky. I have gym, we're doing track events, my team is sucky! i can't run good and they're forcing me to do the 800 meter!!!! I wanted to do the 200!! it's the easiest!! and
> 
> 
> 
> im the only one doing it on my team. I HATE THEM!


can u act as though you sprained your ankle or something? what i do is that i go really slow so they put me with the easy events.

or get a death note


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 6, 2008)

lol! Give them a death note! lol!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 6, 2008)

don't give them the death note...

keep it for yourself

when's the next chapter coming out?


----------



## Franky (May 6, 2008)

did you know that the death note live action movie will be in theaters on the 20th and 21st of this month

this site


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 6, 2008)

yes...WHEN WILL THE NEXT CHAPTER BE PUT UP!!!


----------



## Franky (May 6, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> yes...WHEN WILL THE NEXT CHAPTER BE PUT UP!!!




*Spoiler*: __ 



now

*Spoiler*: __ 



try again

*Spoiler*: __ 



good choice

*Spoiler*: __ 



almost there...

*Spoiler*: __ 



I present to you...

*Spoiler*: __ 



a pile of dog shit




*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 19

*Spoiler*: __ 



They rushed through the halls, deeper and deeper into Orochimaru’s weapons base. The stakes were high, and all were willing to give up anything to save their friends life, especially Gaara. Without warning, the hallway opened into a large room, filled with floating souls.
“Hahahah!” Ikuji laughed, floating in the middle of the remnants of past lives, “You actually came… well then, I’ll be taking the souls of those twelve you brought me!”
A wave of energy emitted from her hand, pulling the souls out of everyone but Gaara. He could only watch in vain as their bodies dropped dead on the floor. Gaara’s fists tightened and he shed more tears. He looked up at Ikuji, smugly floating, and his sadness was replaced with full blown rage and insanity
“You… you… I’LL TAKE BACK THEIR SOULS, EVERY LAST ONE OF THEM!” He yelled out in rage.
“Come and get me!” She replied, a large amount of souls dancing around her, “But I suggest you don’t destroy any of these souls, you could kill one of them!”
Gaara cringed at the thought of killing his own friends. But, no matter what, he would fail. His head fell, dangling at his shoulders. His arms came up over his head and then clapped together in front of him.
Sand from his gourd lunged at Ikuji, who swiftly dodged every hit. Ikuji flew downwards at Gaara, prepared to attack, a sadistic smile coursing across her face. She threw several souls at him, all of which had kunai circling them.
“Heh, is that the best you’ve got?” Remarked Gaara as the sand flung them away without harming them.
“Not at all.”
Suddenly, she grabbed Gaara’s shoulders and wrapped her legs around his waist. Her mouth gaped open, a faint glow coming from her throat.
“SOUL CANNON!”
A beam of blue light streamed from her mouth, enveloping Gaara. He flew into the wall; he shakily stood. Bits of sand fell from his head, and cracks were now obviously there. His sand armor was breaking.
“Sand… coffin,” he muttered.
Sand flew from behind him and grabbed hold of Ikuji, swallowing and crushing her. But when the sand withdrew, she emerged from a ball of blue light.
“I can return to the form of my soul at will, that kind of attack won’t work on me!”
She jumped back, and souls began to swarm to her fists.
“Soul gloves.”
The souls instantly formed to huge fists over hers. She jumped at Gaara, flinging punches in his direction. The sand just couldn’t block it, the punches got to him, and more of his sand armor fell away.
Ikuji punched him right into the corner, and fell to the floor, covered in blood and sand.
He struggled to pull up his broken and tattered body, shaking and falling back to the floor each time. Ikuji stood over him, smirking.
“This is over,” she said, stomping on his bruised head, “shall I take your soul now?”
“It won’t end like this…” Gaara muttered, lifting her foot off his head, “This is for my friends, and I won’t loose!”
A ball of sand covered him, hardening to the point of ultimate defense.
“Get out here!” Ikuji yelled, trying to punch her way into the sand.
Gaara sat inside, muttering some sort of chant, sand beginning to cover his arm. In only a moment, tan sand hardened into a large arm over his, temples pulsing along it…
















*Spoiler*: __ 



other way











for people who aren't any fun, chapter 19:

*Spoiler*: __ 



They rushed through the halls, deeper and deeper into Orochimaru’s weapons base. The stakes were high, and all were willing to give up anything to save their friends life, especially Gaara. Without warning, the hallway opened into a large room, filled with floating souls.
“Hahahah!” Ikuji laughed, floating in the middle of the remnants of past lives, “You actually came… well then, I’ll be taking the souls of those twelve you brought me!”
A wave of energy emitted from her hand, pulling the souls out of everyone but Gaara. He could only watch in vain as their bodies dropped dead on the floor. Gaara’s fists tightened and he shed more tears. He looked up at Ikuji, smugly floating, and his sadness was replaced with full blown rage and insanity
“You… you… I’LL TAKE BACK THEIR SOULS, EVERY LAST ONE OF THEM!” He yelled out in rage.
“Come and get me!” She replied, a large amount of souls dancing around her, “But I suggest you don’t destroy any of these souls, you could kill one of them!”
Gaara cringed at the thought of killing his own friends. But, no matter what, he would fail. His head fell, dangling at his shoulders. His arms came up over his head and then clapped together in front of him.
Sand from his gourd lunged at Ikuji, who swiftly dodged every hit. Ikuji flew downwards at Gaara, prepared to attack, a sadistic smile coursing across her face. She threw several souls at him, all of which had kunai circling them.
“Heh, is that the best you’ve got?” Remarked Gaara as the sand flung them away without harming them.
“Not at all.”
Suddenly, she grabbed Gaara’s shoulders and wrapped her legs around his waist. Her mouth gaped open, a faint glow coming from her throat.
“SOUL CANNON!”
A beam of blue light streamed from her mouth, enveloping Gaara. He flew into the wall; he shakily stood. Bits of sand fell from his head, and cracks were now obviously there. His sand armor was breaking.
“Sand… coffin,” he muttered.
Sand flew from behind him and grabbed hold of Ikuji, swallowing and crushing her. But when the sand withdrew, she emerged from a ball of blue light.
“I can return to the form of my soul at will, that kind of attack won’t work on me!”
She jumped back, and souls began to swarm to her fists.
“Soul gloves.”
The souls instantly formed to huge fists over hers. She jumped at Gaara, flinging punches in his direction. The sand just couldn’t block it, the punches got to him, and more of his sand armor fell away.
Ikuji punched him right into the corner, and fell to the floor, covered in blood and sand.
He struggled to pull up his broken and tattered body, shaking and falling back to the floor each time. Ikuji stood over him, smirking.
“This is over,” she said, stomping on his bruised head, “shall I take your soul now?”
“It won’t end like this…” Gaara muttered, lifting her foot off his head, “This is for my friends, and I won’t loose!”
A ball of sand covered him, hardening to the point of ultimate defense.
“Get out here!” Ikuji yelled, trying to punch her way into the sand.
Gaara sat inside, muttering some sort of chant, sand beginning to cover his arm. In only a moment, tan sand hardened into a large arm over his, temples pulsing along it…


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 6, 2008)

GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DON'T YOu FUCKIN HURT HIM!!!!  AHHH!! 
great chapter.
GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Candy (May 6, 2008)

ha , ha ha ha garra you gto what you deserved  thats what you get for being emo!


----------



## Franky (May 6, 2008)

キャンデー said:


> ha , ha ha ha garra you gto what you deserved  thats what you get for being emo!



STFU

Gaara is awesome



*hint* *hint*


----------



## Franky (May 6, 2008)

Chapter 20, NOT DONE YET!


*Spoiler*: __ 



The arm of sand flew right out of the sand sphere and knocked Ikuji into the wall. Gaara stood, a tan sand hand with pulsing blue veins coursing along it covered his right arm.
?Arm of Shukaku,? he said.
?Heh, won?t stop me!?
?We?ll see,? Gaara said, disappearing and reappearing behind her.
He smacked her with his empowered arm, sending her spiraling downwards.
She slammed into the ground. She stood shakily, and raised her arms up in front of her, and thousands of souls gathered on her body. Suddenly, they all smoothed out into the shape of her body. She bent back and sighed, before she turned into tiny spheres. All the balls flew at Gaara, dancing as they went.
Gaara was surrounded. The tiny blue orbs began to tackle Gaara one by one, all over his body. Gaara coughed up blood, and his Shukaku arm fell to pieces, landing on the floor as a pile of sand.
?How do you like that?? Asked Ikuji?s voice, which seemed to come from every little speck of light around him.
The barrage came to a stop, and Ikuji?s body shape reformed, but still glowed like the souls. Gaara got up, stumbling over himself. He took in a heavy breath, and his gourd turned to sand and joined with the rest of his sand.
Gaara crossed his hands and his temples began to pulse violently. Out of nowhere, sand started to flow in from every crack or hallway connected to the room. But the sand just fell to the floor.
?What? Is that all??
?Not? quite??
The sand began to creep up walls. It dripped like rain from the ceiling. Soon enough, the floor, walls, and ceiling were all covered by a layer of sand.
?Sand cage!?
Hands lashed out from every angle at Ikuji, grabbing at anything they could get to. She quickly dispersed into particles again, but Gaara was ready.
Sand incased every last ball, and crushed them, but one alone escaped. From that one speck, Ikuji reformed and turned back to normal.
?Barely? escaped,? Ikuji managed to say through heavy breathing.
?More where that came from!?
?Bring it.?
Once more, the glowing blue armor enveloped her, but this time, it was sparking. She slowly floated into the air, her arms and legs outstretched.
?SOUL CHARGE!?
A large blue shockwave emitted from her, incasing everything. All of the sand was vaporized, except for what receded into Gaara rebuilt gourd. Gaara only live because the sand shielded him.
?Not done yet,? muttered Gaara.
?Good, this is the most fun I?ve had for a long time!? Remarked Ikuji, a sadistic smile still housing on her face?


----------



## Franky (May 6, 2008)

Chapter 21

*Spoiler*: __ 



“Time to die!” Ikuji declared, gathering souls at her palms as she charged at Gaara.
“Not yet!”
When Ikuji tried to put her hand to his chest, he did a back flip, kicking her hand up. Upside down, he put his arms forward and sand shot out from behind him. Ikuji jumped back just in time.
She rushed back in, turning the souls on her palms into her soul fists. Swinging at Gaara, she pushed him back. To stop her, he created to squares of sand and used them to block.
When he saw an opening, he kicked her in the chin and then wrapped her in sand.
“Sand coffin!”
Ikuji jumped out just in time and scored a punch on Gaara, who went spiraling into the wall. The sand caught him, though. Gaara jumped onto the floor at her feet; spinning on the floor, he kicked her down into the puddle of sand below.
A hand made of sand came up, grasping her tightly, and flung her into the wall. She stood, spitting out blood. Soul fists ready, she charged at Gaara, flinging punch after punch at him. He easily blocked them with sand.
“Time to end this,” declared Gaara, jumping back.
Suddenly, Ikuji had several balls of sand circling her. Instantly, spikes shot out, stabbing her. She fell to the ground. Souls flowed from her mouth and back into the twelve bodies lying on the floor. The group shakily stood.
“Ugh, what happened?” Asked Kiba, as Akamaru barked from inside his jacket.
“Doesn’t matter, follow that soul!” Demanded Gaara, pointing at a soul floating in the direction a Rutsu.

After the group had left, Ikuji shakily stood.
“Think I’m dead, huh?” She said to herself, swallowing a soul.
Her wounds instantly healed, not a single drop more of blood came from her. Not even a scar was left.

Gaara hugged Rutsu as she awoke from what seemed like an endless sleep.
“Never again,” Gaara muttered, sobbing.
Everyone just smiled, grateful for what Gaara had done.
Rutsu then kissed Gaara on the fore head.
Gaara fell over… stone cold and statue still. Everyone fell over laughing…



If you want another one of your OCs to appear right away, send it to me, NOW!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 7, 2008)

Great chappys! *hugs Gaara* You are awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Franky (May 7, 2008)

I had to go back and re-write some mistakes pertaining to characters; like I said Kiba and Hinata were in the clouds while I also said that Kiba was rescued in the lab.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 7, 2008)

lol gaara's like hinata


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 7, 2008)

awwww! rutsu loves gaara!! NA NA NA NA NAAAAAA NA!!!! 
rutsu: shutup.
no! 
R: shut up.
no!
r: SHUT UP!!! *slams clara in ground*
OW!! WHAT THE HELL!!
r: AHH!
AHHHH!! RUN AWAY!!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 7, 2008)

Chihiro: =/ ooooookkkk


----------



## Franky (May 7, 2008)

Clara... you still confuse me


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 7, 2008)

LOL!

Chihiro: ^_^'


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 7, 2008)

im so happy i do!


----------



## Candy (May 7, 2008)

no!!!!!!!!!!!!! garra lived he did not get judge ment for being emo!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 7, 2008)

u want Ikuji to kill him?
I: you did.
no i didn't!!
S: yes u did.
YOU GANGED UP ON ME!!!!
K: I'mz not deadz!!!
YES U ARE!!!
I: *eats Kaoru's soul* now she is
S: thanks ^.^
I: no probls.

S and I: why?
GO AWAY!!!T_T


----------



## Franky (May 7, 2008)

AURGH!

my head hurts... no new chappy today... headache


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 7, 2008)

Its ok ^_^


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 7, 2008)

aww.. no new chappy? 

GAARA IS NOT EMO!! SASUKE IS!! he is trying to kill someone cause their mommy died! BOO WHOO!!


----------



## Franky (May 7, 2008)

YOU gave me a headache... but it subsided, say ur sorry and I'll get the started in about 10-20 minutes (unless dinner happens, then I'll start after that obviously)


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 7, 2008)

Chihiro: *glares at clara* dis my brother again and I'll kill you -_-

me: -_-'


----------



## Candy (May 7, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> aww.. no new chappy?
> 
> GAARA IS NOT EMO!! SASUKE IS!! he is trying to kill someone cause their mommy died! BOO WHOO!!



garra= pure emo


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 7, 2008)

Gaara rocks!


----------



## Franky (May 7, 2008)

キャンデー said:


> garra= pure emo



dO YOU FORGET? i SET UP YOUR PROFILE FOR YOU... SO STOP MAKING THESE ANTI-GAARA COMMENT!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 7, 2008)

i hate you..... i don't what that says for your name but i hate you.... 

sorry! it's sort of true... he does let ANYTHING happen to him to kill his brother..


----------



## Candy (May 7, 2008)

i take back the gara thing


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 7, 2008)

Chihiro: yeah...but hes still my bro -_-


----------



## Franky (May 7, 2008)

i called him and made him

good doggy


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 7, 2008)

good! im a little bit happy..... *glare, huggle gaara*
g: ow.
mine.... *grips gaara*
g: you're hurting me.
*kisses gaara*
g: im good!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 7, 2008)

LOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!


----------



## Franky (May 7, 2008)

I wikll get the next chapter up whenever I finish my homework...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 7, 2008)

YYYEEEAHHH!! HUG!! *hugs franky*


----------



## Franky (May 7, 2008)

might not be till 9:30 (about 30 minutes from now where I am), I have an ass load of projects to do


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 7, 2008)

...i'm doing hw right now


----------



## Franky (May 7, 2008)

I just gotta check some stuff before I start writing


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 7, 2008)

i just finished my HW...


----------



## Franky (May 7, 2008)

I'M SO SORRY!

my mom pulled me off for dishes... I'll wake up early tommorow to write the next chappy...


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 8, 2008)

thats ok ^_^


----------



## Franky (May 8, 2008)

omg... I'm horrible... my alarm didn't wake me up and I slept in...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 8, 2008)

franky... so far you have posted excuses.... the next thing you post.. IS CHAPPY!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 8, 2008)

don't be bossy, clara...*holding leash with sasuke attached to it*
Sa: why am i here?
'cause...
Sa?
don't ask...
Sa:WHY?!
this...is our mission, remeber?
Sa: *silent for a minute* w...t..f..?


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 8, 2008)

ha!!! FUNNY!!!!!!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 8, 2008)

Chihiro: *sees Sasuke*...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 8, 2008)

Sa: crap...*tries to pull collar off*
S: No..i'll give u $5!
sa:*stays still*money...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 8, 2008)

get him chihiro!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 8, 2008)

Chihiro: *just walks up to Sasuke* you broke your promise to me ='(


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 8, 2008)

aww..... shibo run.


----------



## Franky (May 8, 2008)

ha! post has not chappy!


----------



## Franky (May 8, 2008)

This one does

Chappy 22

*Spoiler*: __ 



They searched for Hinata and Choji throughout the base. When they found them, the worst had happened. Choji was dead.
Hinata, thankfully, was ok.
?They killed him because he ate all their food?? said Hinata.
?Sad? but understandable?? muttered Neji, glaring at the tub of lard sitting in the corner.
?Nobody really ever liked him anyway, let?s get moving!? Remarked Naruto.
They left the boys body, covered in rats, sitting in the corner of that cell.
?So? Unless we?re all going suicidal, how do we get down?? Asked Kamizo.
?The Sky Train,? muttered Hinata, ?it?s what they brought Choji and me here with.?
?Is that it?? Asked Naruto, pointing at a large station.
There stood a large steam train. Painted a bright red and lined with black. The green and white cars polished to perfection; it all gleamed in the sun?s light.
The tracks looped and swirled down to the ground. The team knew it would make them all hurl? and so they pit Shibo in the back of the train from fear of acid.
Once they were all on, the train started on its own. Apparently, as Hinata explained, it was machine controlled through wires on the underside of the tracks.
And down they went.
?I?M GONNA HURL!? Yelled Naruto.
?ME TOO!? Replied Kamizo.
?We all are!? explained Kisara, as everyone turned green.
All the windows were shoved open and multi-colored chunks spewed from them all.

?Oh my lord! It?s the end of the world!? Yelled a farmer watching from earth, running around flailing and screaming.

By the time they got to earth, the train was now brown and green? not to mention that half of the car where Shibo sat was gone. They tumbled out of the train, falling over each other into the woods.
When they came back, they all looked refreshed, and the area reeked like a dead skunk. 
When Hinata mentioned that Shikamaru and Tenten were in the Sand village and they should head there next, Gaara hesitated in thought.
He knew what had happened? he hadn?t been able to defend his home from Orochimaru, and now it was destroyed, a sound ninja training facility on top of its ruins. Gaara?s fists clenched tighter than ever, and Rutsu had to hug him to get him to go any further? a really, really big and sexy hug?



as you can see, I hate [insert you know who here]


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 8, 2008)

wow... im surprised you hate choji. Cho means butterfly you know. 

AWW! rutsu gave gaara a hug!!! and from what you said..... a sexy hug... bown chika wa wown! 
Rutsu: shut up. 
did you enjoy it??
rutsu: ...............
HA!! YOU DID!! TIME FOR THIs TO BE ON MYSPACE!!
r: NO!!! GET BACK HERE!! *starts throwing things at clara*


----------



## Candy (May 8, 2008)

They killed him because he ate all their food…” said Hinata.
“Sad… but understandable…” muttered Neji, glaring at the tub of lard sitting in the corner.
“Nobody really ever liked him anyway, let’s get moving!” Remarked Naruto

 well this fan fic is sparta after all


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 8, 2008)

poor shibo... she's the victum here...
s: what do u mean? 
...where's sasuke?
s: idk.
where did he go?
s: idk...
yes u do...
s: idk.
yes....
s:i.d.k.
YES U DO YOU CRAZY GIRL!!
Sa: hidehidehidehidehidehidehidehide...from demon girl...
s and I: THERE HE IS!!!
Sa:shit. two of them...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 8, 2008)

run sasuke run... run to your death. hehe...  *stands at end of hall (sasuke's only way out) with chainsaw and hockey mask on face* AHHAHHH!!!!! HAHAHA!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 8, 2008)

ummmm...remember Chihiro's here...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 8, 2008)

don't worry! it's a..... plastic red chainsaw... that makes realistic noise... and moves...


----------



## Franky (May 8, 2008)

anti-sasukeness

yay!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 8, 2008)

uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh huh...riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight...like this russian olive won't make me go-what? what was that? *went deaf due to allergy to russian olive (look in blog to see what it is...)*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 8, 2008)

oh! russian olive? ouch! mines a bit harder to find, i forget what it is!! HA! i can't even spell it cause it's 'a scientific drug', yeah, im going to find it and kill myself, it's a freaking explosive for gods sake!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 8, 2008)

no, it's not...lalalalalalalalalaaaaa~*high on medicine*look on my blog~latest post~it'll be there...


----------



## Franky (May 8, 2008)

I don't really like olives all that much

I don't have any allergies


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 8, 2008)

it doesn't grow olives. only a skunk smell


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 8, 2008)

*grabs Sasuke from his shirt* You better make up for this!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 8, 2008)

whoa... GO CHIHIRO!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 8, 2008)

s: GAHH!!! please forgive me...please forgive me...i am but of the uirusu...and related to one of the sannin...
Sa: 
S: GRRR...
Sa:eep!*hides behind Chihiro*
s:i'm sorry!!! please forgive me!!i...just want to be...with coniaico again....i'm so upset...TT^TT


----------



## Franky (May 8, 2008)

...???

btw, I thought of the sky train thing while I was listening to "Last Train Home" by Lost Prophets


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 9, 2008)

cool

Chihiro: ???


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 9, 2008)

s: ur not mad at me?i thought you would be scared if you knew i was related to or-*ikuji covers her mouth
i: shut up!!
s: muph mu muuuu


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 9, 2008)

uhhhhhhh...

Me: lol


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 9, 2008)

s:...
i:...
s:...
TALK YOU TWO!!!
s:mugh mamph!*i can't!*
i: she's crazy! CRAZY!!!
s: NO, I'M NOT!!!
i: SUT UP!!!
s: NEVER!!!
BOTH OF YOU, SHUT UP!!!
s and i: yes, ma'am...
good...
s: i'm bored...
i:i am, too... 
s: want to go listen to Road's song?
i: DUH!
Sa: YES!
s and i: you're coming with us!
Sa: HELP!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 9, 2008)

ok... well.... let's predict when THE NEXT CHAPTER WILL COME!!  im bored... ill listen to some Metallica


----------



## Candy (May 9, 2008)

tomarrow


----------



## Franky (May 9, 2008)

all of you... there is 1)A huge band event this weekend 2)A BIGGER project due on monday 3)Mothers day and 4)A huge ass project that I have to meet with a group for 2 and a half hours tommorow, so the only chance of a new chappy this weekend is saturday night, tonight (but probably not), or (most likely) if I finish, sunday night

so don't shoot/yell(CLARA)/or confuse(Shibo... and Clara again)/annoy(キャンデー... actually, all of the above) me... chihiro, sometimes I think you are the only active poster here that practices sanity... or not being crazy...


----------



## Franky (May 10, 2008)

Here's what you get

Meybe I'll be nice tommorow night

Expect something nice on the 25th chapter btw

Chapter 23

*Spoiler*: __ 



Of course, the sand village was very far away, and they had to make several stops along the way. Also, Orochimaru?s largest amount of ninjas is based there, so it wouldn?t have been wise to go there at this point.
The boat landed on the shores of the Country of Earth. A long path led up into the mountains, where Orochimaru?s Prison cell was based. Gaara in the lead, they ran up the path, and, once at the tip top, the huge prison block building could be seen. Larger than the mountains themselves, sludge flowed around, and the dark aura of it and the swirling black in the sky flowed eerily.
?Byakugan!? Said Hinata and Neji, checking the building.
?Wait? what? There?s some kind of barrier around it, we can?t see into it,? stated Neji, turning off his byakugan, as Hinata did the same.
?Then let?s get a move on!? Demanded Naruto impatiently.
Their shoes pounded on the floor, as they dashed over the bridge that crossed the sickly green sludge.
?What is that?? Asked Shibo.
?Probably waist? there are thousands of people here?? Answered Komacki.
?You mean like?? and with that she spewed over the side of the bridge.
Everyone was silent until they were in the building.
They stood in a dimly lit hallway, lined by plain grey doors and violet flames. Tiny scribbled names were written to the side of each door, and the majority had a lot of marked out names as well.
?Creepy?? muttered Haku.
?Don?t worry, we?ll kill them all!? Said Kisara, trying to comfort him.
Everyone just stared at here, a childish smile on her face, when she said ?we?ll kill them all?, and they all took a few steps back.

Of course, a large prison had a large amount of guards.
Outside, on a ledge of the building, an average aged looking women, a man with spiky brown hair and a copper colored leather vest, and three guys; one with a green shirt, another with a blue one, and a red one, they each wore black pants and the sleeves of their shirts were longer than their arms.
?And so the fun begins,? said the women, ?time to slaughter these kids.?
?Heh, time to hunt them down,? said the brown haired man.
?We. Will. Kill. Them. All!? Said the three look a likes, alternating between speakers.
They all dispersed into the building and took chase to the hero and heroine.

The group reached a large room with fourteen hallways. They each took one. That?s where they made the wrong choice.

When the guards arrived, the three look a likes followed after Naruto. The women took chase to Chihiro. Finally, the brown haired man went after Hinata and Neji, (being the odd ones out, they were forced to go together).
And so the hunt began?



Anyone who can guess the Guards names and PM the list, will be repped... I really don't care about the three look a likes though, those were mine, so yeah... but if you guess the other two by tommorow night, you get repped... or negged in Clara's case I guess...
Now go, read this chapter 50 something times for the answer


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 10, 2008)

Well, I know who one of them is...


----------



## Franky (May 10, 2008)

Chihiro_Uchiha said:


> Well, I know who one of them is...



Saying that will tell others who it is


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 10, 2008)

I'm not saying I will tell them, I just know who one of them is.


----------



## Franky (May 10, 2008)

Look at the first post, it tells what characters were accepted, you only have 1 villian, get the memo?


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 10, 2008)

I just sent you a pm for my guess


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 10, 2008)

you are insultin!! im only speaking my thoughts!!! NAH!!!! meanies...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 10, 2008)

..........I'm sane, but that's some of the time.
WASTE?! wtf...


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 10, 2008)

Yes...I'm civilized but can go crazy and funny if I want to ^^


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 10, 2008)

i'm bored...that's why i'm on gaiaz right now...killing da forumz.

i gotta make a cat on the internet say that


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 10, 2008)

............. anywho... sorry i haven't been on in a while...... i have curerently been updated on the story... and sweet we all had a puking feast........ nice....


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 10, 2008)

there was a puke fest? NO ONE TOLD ME???


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 10, 2008)

uhhh...the train down to earth and when they went through that sludge...sludge was shibo...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 10, 2008)

oh... i remember that!! AH! FRANKY!! where's the next chappy?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 10, 2008)

maybe tomarro night...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 10, 2008)

i hope and hope.... i know he's busy.. it's just addictin... like this.. oregano.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 10, 2008)

clara...
s:
i:
STOP COPYING ME!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 10, 2008)

WHOA!! it's a mirror!!! WHOA!!! IT'S DIFFERENT!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 10, 2008)

I,S, and me: 
Sa:
GO AWAY!!!
Sa:


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 10, 2008)

HA!! ANOTHER MIRROR!! HA!! oh wait.. did you say sasuke? im not stoned enough to know that. oh sasuke... i need to test this new... bat i have! *holds up spiked club with buttons on long handle* hehehe....


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 10, 2008)

Sa: save me, Shibo...*hides behind Shibo*
S:


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 10, 2008)

ooohhh ssssaaaassssuuuukkkkeee!! COME PLAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 10, 2008)

NEW CHAPTER PLEASE!!! KEEP DA BAT AWAY!!*takes out Orochimaru's sword* haaaa


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 10, 2008)

sword.. I CAN MATCH IT!! *pushes button, spikes come out and bat gets very hot*


----------



## Franky (May 10, 2008)

...*shoots weapons out of hands with weapons left*
stop fighting, or I'll blow you all away with coup de' vent!

Gonna go type next chappy... be happy clara


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 11, 2008)

Me: O.O *Phoenix blocks me*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 11, 2008)

S:...I love my sword, though...it's like a pet to me...
Sa: WTF? you sword freak.
s:


----------



## Franky (May 11, 2008)

Chihiro_Uchiha said:


> Me: O.O *Phoenix blocks me*



...
...
...
...
...
Ultimate... Hammer! *smashes ur face in with metal fist*


----------



## Franky (May 11, 2008)

Here you go, it's longer than a lot of teh others

Chapter 24

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hinata and Neji dashed down the narrow hallway. Suddenly, a grey wolf blocked their path, snarling. One had appeared behind them, too.
?I?m Hunter, Orochimaru?s ?hunter?,? said the brown haired man, walking up behind the wolf blocking their tracks.
?Orochimaru?s huh?? Remarked Neji, ?Then you need to die. Hinata!?
The cousins activated their Byakugan, readying for a fight.
?Ha, that little trick won?t help you, summoning jutsu: wolf hoard!?
Suddenly, about thirty wolves surrounded Neji and Hinata. Several of them lunged for Neji, but his Hyuuga style of taijutsu was too swift. He pushed his palms, pulsing with chakra, into certain spots on the wolfs bodies. The beasts fell to the ground, immobilized.
But there was more where that came from. Even more wolfs attacked; this time, for Hinata, too. Back to back, the Hyuuga cousins smirked and went into a frenzy of palm thrusts and finger jabs. Chakra point after chakra point was blocked throughout the wolves? bodies.
?Well then, my turn, Wolf frenzy!?
Hunter got down on all fours. He pounced at Neji and began a barrage of punches and kicks. The onslaught was too quick for Neji; he was caught in the attack.
Hinata jumped in between Hunter and Neji and began to swing her outstretched arms around in a sphere like shape. Afterimages of her chakra became lines marking her hands, and when Hunter tried to punch through, he flew back into the wall. Neji looked at Hinata, as she smirked back at him, and he realized how powerful she had become.
They dashed up to Hunter, and with symmetrical motions, they unleashed the full force of their taijutsu, pushing Hunter into the walls of the jail house.

The women suddenly appeared in front of Chihiro, who fell on the ground in surprise.
?I?m Kaoru Kurai, and I?m her to kill you, you stupid little brat!?
Thinking quickly, Chihiro went through a swift cycle of hand signs, and flames shaped like a phoenix flew from behind her, ramming Kaoru. Kaoru fell back and jumped off the floor into the air above Chihiro. She landed behind Chihiro with a slight thud.
?By the way, do you know who?s here?? Asked Kaoru, ?If not, then I suggest you look forward.
Chihiro turned forward into the hallway, and her heart skipped a beat and began to pound hard and fast. Standing in the way, was a man with grey-ish hair to his shoulders and two scarlet dots on his forehead. Kimimaro. Also, he was holding someone by his neck. The boy wore a white version of Orochimaru?s uniform, a small tattoo, a curse mark, on the back of his neck. He had black hair that went back, and a sword attached at his waist. Sasuke Uchiha.
?Now that this deed is done,? said Kimimaro with little emotion, dropping Sasuke to the ground, ?I?m going back to Orochimaru.?
Sasuke coughed up a little blood, and Chihiro fell to his side.
?You shouldn?t get to close? he?s mine now!?
Sasuke?s sword quickly whipped out of its sheath, but Chihiro dodged.
?Why Sasuke?? She said, tears beginning to fall from her face.
?It?s one of my abilities? to manipulate another?s mind!?

The three look-a-likes jumped around Naruto, hitting him with a barrage of kicks and punches, until he fell to the floor. What was thought to be Naruto disappeared in a puff of smoke, and three more shadow clones jumped after the threesome.
Naruto stood on the back side, sending more and more shadow clones after Dariza Kachi, the one in the blue shirt, Eromy Watoi, the one in the red shirt, and Tiduo Rantz, the one in the green shirt. But there taijutsu was too strong. They repelled all the attacks and smirked at Naruto.
?Well? well? you? aren?t? that? strong!? Said the three, switching between speakers?


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 11, 2008)

oh... look where that bat ended up.... sorry kabuto! not! HEH!!  he's not having any kids any time soon. HA!!!!!
and whoa... poor chihiro!!! again with sasuke going nuts! and DAmmIT KIMMIMARO!! i hate it when he does that. oro is turning into a very hated butt!


----------



## Franky (May 11, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> oh... look where that bat ended up.... sorry kabuto! not! HEH!!  he's not having any kids any time soon. HA!!!!!



and now you can read the next chappy *points to the post right before yours*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 11, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> poor chihiro!!! again with sasuke going nuts! and DAmmIT KIMMIMARO!! i hate it when he does that. oro is turning into a very hated butt!


that was kaoru...SHE'S A ZOMBIE!!!

*listeneing to this is halloween*i think we can get alot of ideas from this song...it's cooooooolll...
S: *singing* I am the one hiding under your bed; teeth round sharp and eyes glowing RED!!
Sa: Freak...
Kaoru: She's more like a snake to me...
s: Orochimaru is the clown with the tear-away face...
Sa and Kaoru: agreed


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 11, 2008)

you know... that's soo true!! somehow... i wonder what i would be....


----------



## Franky (May 11, 2008)

...???
You never said that Kaoru was a zombie?
The next chapter will be as long as hell


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 11, 2008)

she acts like one. here and in my first fanfic...


*Spoiler*: _TO CLARA_ 



 Go on my profile on the fanfic site.
i have poor, poor shibo up and running and read part 8....it's REALLY good....

THE FANFIC LIVESS!!!


----------



## Franky (May 11, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> she acts like one. here and in my first fanfic...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _TO CLARA_
> ...



O.O

Lol, what


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 11, 2008)

the first copy of my first fanfic got trashed...so i made it on another site...and i hav a second fanfic going at the same time.


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 11, 2008)

Nice chappy!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 11, 2008)

I'm BORED!!!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 11, 2008)

hahahahaha loser sasuke... getting caught up in other peoples crap..... you know sasuke should just go fall on his sword.......

Sasuke: HEY!!!! thats not cool
Me: nope, neither is yo face
Kisara: o.O oh burn
Brandi: how bout burn...yo face
Sen: oh that sounds like a grand idea... must go get supplies * jumps up and leaves*
Everyone: *watches her leave with weird looks on faces*
Me: what supplies....
Kisara: *shrug* no one knows
Sasuke: wait.... why are you gonna burn me...
Brandi: cuz brandi don't like you
Kisara: and ur ugly
Me: and you should die
Sasuke: *mouth drops open* your so mean to me....i should go cut myself
Kisara: *mutters* emo freak
Brandi and me: * nods in agreement*
Sasuke: *sweatdrop*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 11, 2008)

s:
Sa: SHIBO!*looks at Shibo*
s: shoot...
what?
Sa: SHIBO!! *chases shibo*
S: STAY AWAY!!!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 11, 2008)

Kisara:*jumps up* hey don't run away from us....we're not done with you*starts running after sasuke*
Brandi and me: *jumps up and follow kisara*
Sen: *enter into an empty room with he hands loaded down with explosives* hey where'd everybody go


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 11, 2008)

s: STOP IT, SASUKE!!
Sa: HUG!!X3
s: I'm...dying...Sasuke...you're killing...me...X.
Sa: NOO!! SHIBO STOPED BREATHING!!*does mouth-to-mouth on Shibo...*


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 11, 2008)

Kisara, Brandi, and Me: *pauses* O.O
Kisara:*mumbles to brandi* dude i thought he was gay
Brandi:*mumbles to kisara* oh he is it's all just a show
Me:*mumbles to kisara and brandi* yep sure nough is....just ask naruto

Sen:*runs in* hey guys i found you........*sees sasuke* O.O i thought he was gay

Kisara, Brandi, And me: *slaps forhead


----------



## Franky (May 11, 2008)

... no more new chappy today, unless I finish my project by some miracle
Proect percent done:
Drawing: 100%
Inking: 66%
Coloring: 0%

so yeah, probably no new chappy today


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 11, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> Kisara, Brandi, and Me: *pauses* O.O
> Kisara:*mumbles to brandi* dude i thought he was gay
> Brandi:*mumbles to kisara* oh he is it's all just a show
> Me:*mumbles to kisara and brandi* yep sure nough is....just ask naruto
> ...


s:*bitch slappes Sasuke*GET OFF, PERVERT!
Sawww...
s: Don't complain to me!!*blushing*
sa:I'm sorry...
s.0 uhhh...
sa:Hug?
s...
sa:YAY!!*hugs shibo*
s:*blushing; reluctantly hugs Sasuke*
Sa: I-
s: Shut up...
Sa:*silent*LOVE YOU!
S:*passes out; very red in the face*


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 11, 2008)

kisara,sen,brandi,me: *mouth drops open* ZOMG SASUKE.....
Kisara:*gasp* and what would naruto think
Brandi:*snorts* naruto doesn't know how to think
Everyone:*pause*true true
Sen: but still
Me: *mutters* good for nothing gay emo moron
Sen: hey what am i suppose to do with these *holds up a paper bomb
Everyone:*glances at the bomd, then at sasuke, then back at the bomb*
Kisara:*evil grin*
Me: *evil chuckle*
Brandi:*cracks knuckles*
Everyone:*starts walking towards sasuke*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 11, 2008)

Sa: I hav Shibo!*hold passed out Shibo; Shibo wakes up*
S: huh? PAPER BOMB!! AHH!!!*hugs sasuke*
Sa: You're hugging me...
S: Save me...please... ^.///.^
Sa: Why?
S:uhhhhhh...
Sa: date?
S:*sighs*yes...^>///>^


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 11, 2008)

Sen:*pokes shibo* are you ok.......
meanwhile......
Brandi Kisara and Me: *clustered in a group, plotting our revenge*
Kisara: Ok i grab shibo away... then you brandi, jump on his head and claw his eyes out while you, put the paper bomb on his chest.
Me: ok....but once i put the paper bomb on his chest, brandi you need to jump away so you don't go boom
Brandi:*salute* ay ay captain.

Sen: *glances back and see that everyone is talking and left her out* hey... you better not be plotting with out tell me.

The group: * galnces at sen and then contiunes talk*
Me: what about Sen
Brandi: she's a moron, she'll only mess us up
Kisara: *sighs and nods*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 11, 2008)

S: yess...I'm sucking up my Uirusu pride...
Sa: My Shibo *hisses*
S: I'M NOT AN OBJECT!!*Slaps*
sa: Sorry...*starts crying*
S:HUGG!!*hugs Sasuke*
Sa: I sense someone wants to kill me...
s: i see why...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 11, 2008)

oh sasuke!! TIME TO PLAY!!!!! *holds up bloody chainsaw and puts on hockey mask* HAHAHA!!!!! 
sa: help... CRAZY LADY!! HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!
sasuke... you really shouldn't be afraid of me so much.
sa: WHY NOT!?!???? YOU ARE HOLDING A BLOODY AND RUSTY CHAINSAW!!!!
*sigh* ill show you scary *takes out two cell phones* just wait a few seconds. *starts dialing on one phone* yeah is jason there? HEY BUDDY! Yo cousin!! yea yeah! look.. it's that one emo butt kid i was tellin you about.. want  to come and help me hurt him? yes you can take your sword! no! No flaming sword. wel- ok ok! you can take it! ok. bye! fine! kiss kiss. *puts one cell phone away, starts dialing other one*
sa: you are soooo weird. 
SHUT UP!! huh? hello? OH!! sorry freddy! no not you! hey! LISTEN!! ok, that was for emo kid. the kid who cuts himself. *impatient pose* You know who! NO! NOT MY BOYFRIEND!! it's sasuke! yes! would you like to come down here and help me hurt him? yes you can bring your new hands. NO! No smex toys. ok! look, i have girls down here so don't do any of that nasty stuff you do at home with my friends. ok? yes! ok, see ya! you are the best brother ever! bye! *puts cell phone away*
sa: HELP ME!!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 11, 2008)

s:  I'm going to die, aren;t I?
Sa: If you protect me, you won't!!
Slara...I'll summon Manda...*startes slowly weaving signs*
Sa: OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...you're dead!!


----------



## Franky (May 11, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> oh sasuke!! TIME TO PLAY!!!!! *holds up bloody chainsaw and puts on hockey mask* HAHAHA!!!!!
> sa: help... CRAZY LADY!! HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!
> sasuke... you really shouldn't be afraid of me so much.
> sa: WHY NOT!?!???? YOU ARE HOLDING A BLOODY AND RUSTY CHAINSAW!!!!
> ...



... *readies video camera*

We could make a 5 star movie out of this
Komaki: yup
When did you get here?
Ko:The second I heard we were hurting Sasuke
Kimimaro: Did somebody say "hurting sasuke?
Yessss... heh heh heh
Ki & Ko: *ready spine whips*
Me: *readies Ultimate Hammer*


----------



## Candy (May 11, 2008)

im back1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
been playin naruto areana the greatest game evur


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 11, 2008)

Shibo: I'm the only one protecting you, aren't I?
Sa: yes...
s: why?
Sa: because you're nice
s: screw you, then...*leaves*
Sa:   WHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY?!
s:


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 11, 2008)

WHAT THE HELL??? who made that thing? oh look whos here! hugs jason! don't you dare stab me. You know what i'll do. *hugs jason* everyone! this is Jason! My cousin! 
jason: look whos here... *points at pimp car*
oh god!
freddy: HEY!!! What's up little sis? got any hot virgins here? 
no.
freddy: aw come on!
no. you are not making me bust you out of jail again for rape and murder!
freddy: just one?
NO!! YOU'RE ONLY HERE TO HURT EMO KID!! RIGHT THERE! SASUKE!!
freddy: I thought gaara was the emo.
...... im killin you. *starts up chiansaw*
freddy: AhHHHH!! NO NO!! I DIDN'T MEAN IT!! I FORGOT!! IM SORRY!!
im the only one who can scare these guys. NOW MOVE YOUR BUTT AND HURT SASUKE!!!


----------



## Franky (May 11, 2008)

Kill the emo!


----------



## Candy (May 11, 2008)

would youbuy swifer from this commertial

[YOUTUBE]Yesterday[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Candy (May 11, 2008)

Franky said:


> Kill the emo!



i salute sasuke


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 11, 2008)

Me:*looks around* *then does a spazzy jump* sweet we got help
Kisara:*also looks around*...... *walks up to clara* .......*pokes chainsaw*.... nice chainsaw
Brandi: ok how about it...... we dice him up and make mince meat outta him....
Sen: i dunno i say we hang him up, and cut his testis off
Me:*jumps up* with a rusty spoon
Kisara: and then we cut him....millons of times
Brandi:and then put him in a tub filled with lemon jucie salt nail polish remover alcohol and gasoline.... and as he is withering in pain for the brun..... we set him on fire
Kisara: then cut off his carred head.....
Sen: and put it on a pole.....
Me: and put the pole... with his carred head on top... in my front yard as a lawn ornament...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 11, 2008)

then then...... put itachi in front of him and watch as he tries to move to kill him!! HA!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 11, 2008)

s:  I'm scared, now... 
Sa: you love me, don't you?
s: no!!*blushing lie blush*
sa: yes, you do...
S: KILL! HIMM!


----------



## Franky (May 11, 2008)

... I call setting him on fire, I can actually breathe fire
Fresh Fire!

To cut him up
Master Nail*
*basicly nail machine gun

No we make the cuts BURN


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 12, 2008)

*jumps in front of Sasuke* -_- leave-him...alone! Now!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 12, 2008)

s: uhhhh...* looks at Sasuke* I'm going to...uhhhhhhhh...protect him...*deffends Sasuke*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 12, 2008)

uh.. freddy.. stop stepping for the two girls.... freddy! FREDDY!! PUT THAT HING AWAY!! i would suggest getting away from him... freddy had criminal records of 67 rapes and 139 murders... look out. FREDDY!! PUT THAT DAMN SEX TOY AWAY!!! AGHHH!!! GET HIM JASON!! *tackles freddy* Give it to me!! NOW!!! LET GO!! *bite* 
freddy: OWW!!
THAT'S WHAT YOU GET FREAKY SEX PERVERT!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 12, 2008)

s: uhhh...*hides behind Sasuke* hide me!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 12, 2008)

GRR!! FREDDY! PUT THE WHIP AWAY!! OW!! DON'T HIT ME!! AGHH!!! *elbows freddy's neck* DAMN YOU TO HELL!!
freddy: BEEN THERE AND IT'S QUITE NICE!! OW!
THEN GO TO THE VOID!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 12, 2008)

Sa: wtf?
S: hell equals the living world, moron...


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 12, 2008)

LIMBO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 12, 2008)

S and Sa: 
S: I'm bored...*falls asleep*
Sa: Huh? DON'T LEAVE ME!!!*shakes Shibo*
s: zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...
Sa: WAHHH!!!*hols Shibo*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 12, 2008)

uh... shibo.... sasuke is holding you..... shibo! SHIBO!! *sigh* i know what might get her up..
SHIBO!!! OROCHIMARU IS DRUNK!!!!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 12, 2008)

Me: *head snaps toward clara* Orochimaru.... drunk...sweet i can take sweet sweet advantage over him.... *dirty, wrong thoughts are playing inside my head* .....* Jumps up and runs away*

Kisara, Brandi, Sen: *slaps forhead* 

Kisara: That is probably the second worst thing you could have said to her....
Brandi: Other than Haku is naked waiting in the other room for her.....
Sen: I don't know....I don't even think he would have to be naked..... but i'll tell you one thing.... by the time she'd get ahold of him... he wouldn't have clothes one.....


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 12, 2008)

S: Ahhh...conaico...*stands up* god...GIVE ME SOME OF THAT SAKE!!!*runs off with Sasuke gripping ankle*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 12, 2008)

uh... ok... shibo.... what.. never mind... im just going to go into my corner and hate my mom. SHE CAN'T TAKE JOKES!! i gave her a card and wrote 'I got you something, you said i wouldn't BUT I DID!! Ha!' and now she's yelling at me!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 12, 2008)

owch. Just look at my dad and you'll start crying...

that's why I need conaico to take care of me...


----------



## Franky (May 12, 2008)

... The next chapter will end this thread... the next segment in trouble of the sand will bring together Naruto, One Piece, and Bleach...

Cause I feel like it

actually, it's still undecided, should I?


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 12, 2008)

well i wouldn't mind... i like all those shows... but why end this story so soon.... it is interesting


----------



## Franky (May 12, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> well i wouldn't mind... i like all those shows... but why end this story so soon.... it is interesting



I won't end it... I'll just bring in characters from other stories... actually, probably just One Piece.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 12, 2008)

aw but bleach is soo awesome.... and i personally love little toshirou


----------



## Franky (May 12, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> aw but bleach is soo awesome.... and i personally love little toshirou



But I need to bring some enemies too, and most of theirs are dead


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 12, 2008)

so was haku and zabuza........


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 12, 2008)

...well...Hunter is the only guy I made up...I'll let you know when I make more ^^


----------



## Franky (May 12, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> so was haku and zabuza........



...shadup

I'm sorry I just don't really like bleach all that much

Ya know what... I'm just gonna finish this story and then right a One Piece one

Chapter 25

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hunter fell to the ground, but stood in seconds.
?How?? Asked Hinata, beginning to shake in fear.
?Because? my chakra is stronger than yours!? He replied, sending her flying into the wall with a swift punch.
?Hinata!?
No good, she was knocked out. Neji picked her up and made a run for it; he knew that she would die in this situation. Hunter didn?t take chase but instead disappeared, heading back Orochimaru.
?My master?s plans are falling into place? time to head back,? he said, as he disappeared into nothingness.

Dariza, Eromy, and Tiduo continued to fend off Naruto?s shadow clones, until naruto pulled out rasengan that is.
?Take this! Rasengan!? He yelled, lunging for the three.
Dariza jumped in front of and grabbed the ball of swirling chakra, smashing it.
?Is? that? all? you?ve? got??
Naruto cringed as he jumped back to the ground. Suddenly, Dariza grabbed Tiduo?s legs, and he grabbed Eromy?s. The three began to spiral in the sky, and fire spewed from Eromy?s sleeves. Flames covered the entire room, and Naruto couldn?t dodge.
When the fire cleared, he was rolling around on the ground, trying to put out the flames. When they were finally gone, he stood and started to try to beat them down himself, but they were too strong, and in moments, they had him pinned to the ground.

Chihiro kept trying to get to Kaoru, but Sasuke kept getting in her way. She had even had to reluctantly have to hit him with some of her jutsus, but they didn?t seem to be doing much.
?Sasuke get control of yourself!? Chihiro yelled, shredding tears of sadness.
Sasuke?s face didn?t show any sign of even hearing her. Instead, he lunged at her, his sword at her throat.
?Sasuke? NO!?
With that, his eyes shut tight, and he shook his head.
?Chi? Chihiro?? He said.
?Sasuke!? She screamed, hugging him tightly.
?I? can?t? breathe!?
Sasuke stood, along with Chihiro, and they both stared at Kaoru, glaring menacingly.
?Oh, but you still won?t beat me!? Remarked Kaoru.
?You?ll be surprised by our combined power!? Replied Chihiro, both of them activating their sharingan?


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 12, 2008)

i could give you evil twins from the cloud...if you really needed them....


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 12, 2008)

Yay! ^^ Sasuke and Chihiro are gonna kick some a**!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 12, 2008)

sasuke sucks ninjas balls......no offense...just stating the truth...^.^ please don't hurt me


----------



## Franky (May 12, 2008)

I only haven't killed him because of Chihiro


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 12, 2008)

-_-...........................................................


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 12, 2008)

...............darn.....but couldn't he get tutored...alot...just as long as he doesn't die


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 12, 2008)

tortured is fine...like Chihiro getting kidnapped and Orochimaru playing his little "You cant get her bla bla bla" game...but other kinds is good to...


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 12, 2008)

*rubs hands together with an evil chuckle*.....kukuku...come on sasuke.....time to play


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 12, 2008)

HEY! that's my line... mine line. 
good chapter. damn evil people.


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 12, 2008)

IN the chapter! Out of the chapters no!


----------



## Franky (May 12, 2008)

*sigh*

I'll try to give you crazy people more chapters than ever this week since the big school projects are over now!
(only 17 days of school left!X3 then there'll be LOADS of chaptersX3)


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 12, 2008)

*sigh* on may 28- 31 i can't be on cause im going to washington dc with the school peeps. i wish we could have gone in Febuary so i could see the cherry blossoms.


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 12, 2008)

yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Franky (May 12, 2008)

I can type 2-3 more (today)... would you people like that?


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 12, 2008)

YES YES YES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Franky (May 12, 2008)

Chappy 26

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kaoru flipped and jumped in between Sasuke and Chihiro, hitting them at every opening she could find. Eventually, they were both bleeding and breathing heavy.
?Sasuke, it?s time.?
?Yeah? here we go!?
?Sharingan combination! Explosive Dragon wave!? They yelled in unison.
They both spit flames that grew larger and larger until they combined into one. The flames burst into the shape of a winged dragon. A roar boomed in the hallway, and the pressure bent the walls.
The flaring beast charged at Kaoru, burning her to a crisp. But she wasn?t done yet. She shakily stood, and darkness began to flow from behind her and cover the walls, ceiling, and floor.
Chihiro and Sasuke stood back to back, as Kaoru?s illusion began. Like infinite monitors, Kaoru?s head appeared in rowed grids on every surface. The walls closed in.
Chihiro shrieked, in terror, and hugged Sasuke for comfort, who hugged back, holding tightly.

From the outside, it looked like the pair had been enveloped by a black sphere. Kaoru laughed as she disappeared into blackness.

Back inside the darkness, Chihiro began to cry. Then, something happened. A small flame began to light on her back. It expanded in the wings of a phoenix. Sasuke let go of her as she floated up.
A yellow light emitted from the girl, and it?s range widened. Sasuke watched in amazement, and Chihiro?s awakened powers dispelled the darkness.

Naruto kicked the three look a likes off of him just as they were about decapitate him.
?Time for something that ero-sensei taught me? something only he knew how to do!?
Naruto went through a series of hand signs and then slammed his palm into the floor. In a puff of smoke, to young frogs appeared on his shoulders.
?So, your finally using this technique,? said the male on his right. Gamabura.
?Time for us to shine!? Remarked the female on his left. Gamabata.
?It?s over!? Remarked Naruto?


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 12, 2008)

wow.... SAGE MODE!! YEAH!!!!!!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 12, 2008)

fachaaaa. gama froggy......


----------



## Franky (May 12, 2008)

Well, his is (obviously) a watered down version, seeing as the toads are much younger and he can't use the abilities to the full extent yet


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 12, 2008)

oh and clara reminded me.... i'm not gonna be here may 22-25...... i'm going to animazement....... an anime convention in northcarloina...so cool i can't wait.....


----------



## Franky (May 12, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> oh and clara reminded me.... i'm not gonna be here may 22-25...... i'm going to animazement....... an anime convention in northcarloina...so cool i can't wait.....



Take pictures for me!

The next convention in my area isn't until august


----------



## Franky (May 12, 2008)

Sorry that I couldn't give you more tonight; I had to do dishes and I started a One Piece fanfic (although I'm gonna make a few chappies before posting it)

And I enetred SOTW

wish me luck!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 13, 2008)

Yay! Go Chihiro-Chan^^.  Great chappy!


----------



## Franky (May 13, 2008)

I'll try to type one two or three up when I finish my homework when I get home today, over and out


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 13, 2008)

oh trut me i plan to take mucho pictures...... mucho mucho...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 13, 2008)

anime convention? DAMMIT!! I WANT TO GOOOO!!!! DAMMIT DAMMIT DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 13, 2008)

*reads manga*...


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 13, 2008)

well if any of you live in north carloina...then there is one in durham...otherwise...go to google and type in 'anime conventions in *insert state here*'...thats how i found out about mine


----------



## Franky (May 13, 2008)

... Sorry, I just found out that I have a project meeting today, but I can still get a few chappies out when I get home


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 13, 2008)

chappy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 13, 2008)

I just got home from NYC...

it was soooooo cool!
I saw da statue of liberty...
and da Hudson Bay...
and parts of the twin towers (never forget 9/11)
and how to make a skyscraper...

more in my blog...


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 13, 2008)

I'm goin to a convention soon ^^


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 13, 2008)

damn...i'm so lonely...


----------



## Franky (May 13, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> chappy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I will kill gaara if you hurt me! *hides*


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 13, 2008)

O.O.........................is'nt that necessary?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 13, 2008)

...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 13, 2008)

don't kill gaara kun!! im not going to hurt you!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 13, 2008)

thank god...cause then I would be forced to call Alucard *waves cell phone*


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 13, 2008)

Psht... my haku is way better then some emo who happens to be in a lot of yaoi fan fics.... with lee


----------



## Franky (May 13, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> Psht... my haku is way better then some emo who happens to be in a lot of yaoi fan fics.... with lee



hell yeah

Haku is#5 on my fav list, right under Zabuza

btw, I feel sick... and If I write anything now it'll turn into a piece of shit


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 13, 2008)

hey! gaara is not crap! he's the loveble cuddle kins that i kiss everynight!


----------



## Franky (May 13, 2008)

I'm not saying I hat him (like #6 in myt list


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 14, 2008)

Yeah, I like Gaara to! (Who doesnt). But, if I was in Naruto...my boyfreind would be Neji-Kun! ^.^


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 14, 2008)

i liked neji... til he almost killed hinata. i yelled at the tv!!! ANd then when i saw it again on the computer... even though i know what happens afterwards... I STILL YELLED AT HIM!! i was yelling' YOU BAASTARDD!! YOU JEALOUS BASTARD!!" then i liked him again and said "NO!! Neji can't be hurt!!"


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 14, 2008)

What are we talking about?


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 14, 2008)

Favorite Naruto characters..yeah I was made at him to when he almost killed Hinata


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 14, 2008)

.............You guys know who's my fav. character is, right?

Clara..if you tell...I'll +rep you and try to make your bar red...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 14, 2008)

that didn't make any since.... im going to say

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



NOT!!!


----------



## Purge (May 14, 2008)

*Reading*

Darn Snake!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 14, 2008)

>.>...
s:...
I:...


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 14, 2008)

1.) Haku
2.) Orochimaru
3.) Hinata
4.) Kiba
6.) Shikamaru
7.) Kankuro
8.) Zabuza
9.) Neji
10.) Diedara



100.) Sasuke


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 14, 2008)

1: Gaara
2: kimmimaro
3: itachi
4: sasori
5: deidara
6: sasuke
7: kakashi
8: neji
9: forth hokage
10: sakon/ ukon


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 14, 2008)

should I post a list?


----------



## Franky (May 14, 2008)

O guess I will too

1) Kimimaro
2)Jiraiya
3)Gaara
4)Zabuza
5)Haku
6)Rock Lee
7)Orochimaru
8)Yondaime
9)Sasori
10)Kankuro

I'm off to write chappies!


----------



## Franky (May 14, 2008)

chappy!

Chappy 27

*Spoiler*: __ 



“Hermit mode,” muttered Naruto.
“Hermit? Is… that… supposed… to… be… a… good… thing?”
Naruto disappeared at high speeds, reappearing behind the three and Gamabura spat oil all over them. Once Naruto landed on the floor, Gamabata spat fire, creating a large explosion on the look a likes.
“O… M… G!”
Rolling in flames, the three fell to the floor. They shakily stood, singed black
“Looks… like… it’s… time… to… call… in… onee-san…”
At that, a tall man in a black shirt with overly long sleeves walked into the room.
“I am Watto Hin, and it seems you have hurt my younger brothers… for that, you must die!”
He rushed up to Naruto, and, instantly noticing that the two toads were the source of his newfound power, aimed for them. The toads jumped and landed back on Naruto’s shoulders just in time to dodge a kunai.
Naruto, Gamabura, Gamabata, and Watto went into a clash of punches, kicks, and jutsus. The fighting was fast, and almost invisible to the human eye. In the end, Naruto kicked him in the chin and pushed a rasengan into his chest. A hole opened in his skin… but blood wouldn’t flow; machine parts were the only thing there.
“Heh… If you want to know, I’m a cyborg created by Dr. Denma Duom, Orochimaru’s leading scientist. He’s famous, and I’m certainly not his only creation, but you’ll see them in the future; now it’s time to fight!” He explained, scoring a kick on the side of Naruto’s head.
Naruto spiraled into the wall, bleeding from his mouth. He charged at Watto, but Watto only punched him in the gut so hard he threw up. Naruto slammed into the ceiling and then back to the floor.
“Ya know what?” Said Watto, stepping on Naruto’s head, “I don’t think Orochimaru has use for you… well then, brothers! Line up!”
The four siblings lined up.
“Earth… Fire… Water… Wind!”
A blast of earth, water, fire, and wind combined flew from the middle of them, and headed straight for Naruto.
“Damn! I can’t die here!” Yelled Naruto as he lay on the ground.
He crossed his fingers in a plus sign and two shadow clones appeared. As the beam of elements grew closer and closer, the three Naruto combined two rasengan into won.
“WIND: BIG BALL RASEN SHURIKEN!” Naruto yelled out, charging into the beam with his last desperate jutsu…


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 14, 2008)

wow....... naruto........... will you die like jiraiya did??  somehow,,,,, i would laugh at that.


----------



## Franky (May 14, 2008)

... 25 minutes and already time for happiness
this is makeup for all the time I missed

prepare for the utter win to appear!

Dr. Stein!

Lol, I wish

Chappy 28

*Spoiler*: __ 



The rasen shuriken began to fade away.
?NO! I can?t lose!? thought Naruto.
Suddenly, the rasen shuriken doubled in size and power, and Naruto continued to charge through the multi-elemental beam. The different elements dispelled, and Naruto broke through, slamming the ball of swirling wind chakra into Watto. But it didn?t just affect Watto; the shockwave from the attack affected them all. They all flew back, Naruto was harmed very little, but the bodies of the brothers were ripped to shreds.
?Huh? I gotta remember that that still hurts me, too,? Naruto said to himself, laughing a little.

The friends all met at the end of their halls.
?So?? started Hiruma, ?we all could?ve gone down the same path, and still ended up here no matter which path we took??
Everyone was panting, after fighting hoards of Sound Ninja. In that room, a switch stood on the wall at the far end. Naruto hit, and all the doors in the jail burst open, freeing thousands of civilians.
?We?ll lead them back,? said Neji, motioning to Kiba, ?besides, Hinata?s injured anyway.?
With that, those three left the prison to lead the refugees to safety. The rest of the group decided to wander throughout the building, until they came to what seemed to be a conference room.
?Why hello there,? said a familiar voice, as Ikuji turned her chair to face them.
?Welcome, brats,? said Kaoru, also turning around.
?The hunt has ended, you?re the prize!? Said Hunter, turning around also.
?Time for the experiment to begin!? Said a cold, insane voice from the man sitting at the front of the room.
He wore a lab coat to his knees, a sleeveless black shirt, and black jeans. He had grey hair and smoked a cigarette.
?I?m Dr. Denma Duom!? He yelled, spinning in his chair and suddenly stopping, ?Shall the experiment begin?? He then said in a cold whisper.
?Huh? You?re the guy who made Watto!? said Naruto.
?Why yes? so you?re the kid who beat him!?
Denma?s eyes stared with a brutal coldness at the group, piercing their minds.
?Now then? who?s ready for me to open them up, and rearrange your insides?? He added, smiling sadistically.





*Spoiler*: __ 



I just made a similar character!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 14, 2008)

dude... the sciientist is freaking weird. he's like all crazy..... yet somehow cool!


----------



## Franky (May 14, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> dude... the sciientist is freaking weird. he's like all crazy..... yet somehow cool!



yup... he will be fun to use... meybe new chappy if I don't like the family guy that's on

*runs off to check*

Edit: ok... really crappy episdoe, I'm writing


----------



## Franky (May 14, 2008)

I'm off to bed now, good night
but I leave you with this!
Chapter 29

*Spoiler*: __ 



?You know, I?m Orochimaru?s best scientists? one of his ?three snakes?.?
?Three snakes? What?s that?? Asked Naruto.
?Well? let?s just say it?s between Kimimaro, Honz Zygot, and I. The three best of Orochimaru?s army!?
With that, he pulled out scalpels and threw at Naruto, but Gaara blocked his shots.
?Thanks Gaara, but he?s mine!? declared Naruto.
?Fine by me? I?ll kill that Ikuji girl.?
?Sorry, we?ve gotta go!? Said Ikuji.
Suddenly, everyone but Denma disappeared.
?We?ll gather information from who ever is left here, you two take him down,? commanded Kisara to Kamizo and Naruto.
?You got it!? Replied Kamizo, flashing a thumb up.

Once the others left, Denma jumped onto the conference table and dashed down it towards Naruto and Kamizo. Naruto summoned Gamabata and Gamabura, and Kamizo let readied his chakra. Denma proceeded to throw even more scalpels in their direction.
He tossed a vile of green liquid onto the floor, and black gas bellowed into the room, lowering visibility to zero percent. Suddenly, Denma emerged from the smoke, a vile of violet liquid in each hand. He forced the mixture down each of their throats.
?Heheheheh? the fight just began, and now you?re poisoned? not deadly though, just you won?t be able to see, hear, or smell!?
?Huh! Wait!? Naruto tried to spurt out something, but his senses were already going blurry.
?Can the two of you really beat me with only taste and feeling??
?Naruto! Can we?? Asked Kamizo.
?Yeah? Because I?m gonna be Hokage!?
?Heh? I expected that, ?replied Kamizo, chuckling a little.
But before they could move, Denma was behind them. He cut open both of their backs with two more of his scalpels. He reached into both of their backs and pulled out some kind of organs.
?Your Livers? Are now out of your body!?
Naruto and Kamizo both began to throw up blood, among other things, all over the floor.
?You can still stand, right?? Asked Denma.
Naruto and Kamizo both shakily stood, blood covered the floor, and also ran down their back. Kamizo?s chakra appeared, but it was shaky and weak,  and Naruto could barely bring out three shadow clones.
?Shall I take more?? Denma remarked, ?Perhaps your stomach??
Both of them cringed at the thought.
?Hey, *cough* Naruto,? Kamizo spat out, ?this guy is, *cough*, really serious, are you sure we can win??
?Maybe not, but we have to try!? Replied Naruto, a shaky confidence in his voice.
?You continue to fight?? Asked Denma, adjusting his glasses, ?Maybe I can find the source of that will if I poke around inside you enough!? He yelled as he charged once more?


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 15, 2008)

SWEEEET!

Anyway, I dont really have a lost of characters to I'll just tyell you who I like

Naruto
Sasuke
Sakura
Kakashi
Haku *prepares to be glomped by Kisara*
Neji
Hinata
Tenten
Rock Lee
Gaara 
Sasori
and Itachi...


----------



## Franky (May 15, 2008)

More chapters after school!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 15, 2008)

wow... scientist dude is weird. he's......... EMO!!! HA!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 15, 2008)

omg!!!!!! kisara run..... kisara doesn't like needles.... not sure how she and haku get along... but they do... AND!!!!!! *glomps chihiro*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 15, 2008)

Franky said:


> O guess I will too
> 
> 1) Kimimaro
> 2)Jiraiya
> ...


My list is this:
1. Orochimaru
2. Kimimaro
3. Kabuto
4. Tobi *Not Madara*


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 15, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> omg!!!!!! kisara run..... kisara doesn't like needles.... not sure how she and haku get along... but they do... AND!!!!!! *glomps chihiro*



AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 15, 2008)

...I hav a question...
*Spoiler*: __ 



 WHERE'S SHIBO GONE?!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 15, 2008)

.............................=/


----------



## Franky (May 15, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> ...I hav a question...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Their all there... I've been keeping count, I just can't use every single character at once


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 15, 2008)

he DOES have a point


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 15, 2008)

a very good point.


----------



## Franky (May 15, 2008)

Chihiro_Uchiha said:


> he DOES have a point





claraofthesand said:


> a very good point.



... new chapter for both of you

Chapter 30

*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto and Kamizo were franticly trying to find their way as Denma dashed towards them. Neither of them could see, smell, nor feel. Denma smashed their heads together and used both feat to kick them into the wall, doing a back flip back onto the table.
?Are you sure you want to fight?? Remarked Denma.
?Yeah? We?re not gonna die!? Yelled Kamizo.
With that, his chakra spread throughout the room. Denma looked quickly back and forth, surprised a little by this new little stunt.
?Naruto! You get him and I?ll feel for him!?
?Yeah.?
Kamizo used his chakra to send messages to Naruto, and following those messages, Naruto plunged into the fight, punching and kicking in Denma?s. But the plan had its flaws. Kamizo couldn?t tell exactly where Denma was, and Denma kept moving, which made it even harder.
?You bore me? time to die!? Said Denma, opening his mouth wide.
Acid pooled into the room, spewing from his mouth, covering the floor in green goop. Naruto and Kamizo jumped onto the table, as did Denma. Suddenly, Naruto realized what this technique was. It was similar to Shibo gastro acid attacks.
?How do you know Shibo?s technique?? Naruto asked, looking hastily around, unable to see Denma.
?Shibo? That brat? Why, she?s the one I decided to pass on my legacy to, but then Orochimaru dumped her somewhere. Oh well.?
With that, the battle resumed, this time over burning acid. Using the same routine, Naruto and Kamizo attacked with hesitant fury. But, sadly, Denma was much faster, and soon had them both on their stomachs, reopening the cuts on their backs.
?It?s time I removed your hearts!? He yelled in an evil laugh.
Kamizo and Naruto struggled to get free, but his grip was too strong. His cold hand reached into their backs, and sharp pain pierced every part of their bodies.
The two ninjas groaned and yelled in pain, as Denma grasped their hearts.
?Hee hee hee! Your lives end now!?
?DYNAMIC ENTRY!? Yelled a man with green tights and a bowl hair cut.
The man flew in, his foot outstretched, kicking Denma across the board room into the computer on the other side.
?The leaf villages beautiful green beast? Might Guy!? Jelled Guy with a thumbs up.
?Guy-sensei!? Naruto and Kamizo yelled with relief.
?Sorry I?m late, I had to find you and then break in. The second I got back to Konoha, Tsunade-sama sent me to help you!?
With Guy there, the chance of victory rose greatly. Denma sadistically smiled, staring menacingly at his new specimen?


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 15, 2008)

GUI SENSEI...... I LOVE YOU GUI SENSEI..... YOUR SO AWESOME.......


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 15, 2008)

................. ...................... HA! GAI YOU CLEVER CLEVER SHREW!! HA!! nice timing.. (it was a fix)


----------



## Franky (May 15, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> GUI SENSEI...... I LOVE YOU GUI SENSEI..... YOUR SO AWESOME.......





claraofthesand said:


> ................. ...................... HA! GAI YOU CLEVER CLEVER SHREW!! HA!! nice timing.. (it was a fix)



I would've brought in Kakashi, but then I remembered that I killed him in Trouble in the Sand 1


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 16, 2008)

You killed Kakashi? awww *cries* oh well, its your fic ^^


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 16, 2008)

that pissed me off right there! WHY DID YOU DO THAT??? CRY!!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 16, 2008)

...lol...Gai...funny guy, but bad style XD


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 16, 2008)

yep yep XD


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 16, 2008)

s:...wait...Gai who?


----------



## Franky (May 16, 2008)

now now *pats backs* I may have killed but that;s because... well... wait, why did i kill him?


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 16, 2008)

cause you're a douche?


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 16, 2008)

i'm gonna kill my five year old niece.....


----------



## Franky (May 16, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> cause you're a douche?



I suggest you leave... NOW


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 16, 2008)

*backs away* Ah...


----------



## Franky (May 16, 2008)

Chihiro_Uchiha said:


> *backs away* Ah...



what did you expect? she called me a douche


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 16, 2008)

i don't want to leave!! hey what kind of gun is that? hand held... automatic.. psh! wussy gun, this is my gun! say hello to my little friend!! *pulls out tommy gun* AHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 16, 2008)

*sighs*...*takes out Jackel from Hellsing*


----------



## Franky (May 16, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> i don't want to leave!! hey what kind of gun is that? hand held... automatic.. psh! wussy gun, this is my gun! say hello to my little friend!! *pulls out tommy gun* AHAHAHA!!!!



...
My body is a cyborg... you really think you can hurt me with that? *holds up coup de' vent*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 16, 2008)

i don't know what that is.... i haven't watched hellsing very much... like one and a half epi and that's it.

and @franky: i don't know what that is!!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 16, 2008)

Alucards gun...*puts in bullets*


----------



## Franky (May 16, 2008)

Air cannon... one of my most powerful moves

prepare to get blown away


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 16, 2008)

oh... at franky.. i sort of still don't know at chihiro... *yawn* im tired.. night! *falls to ground, sleeping*


----------



## Franky (May 16, 2008)

*drags clara into kisara's fanfic*


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 17, 2008)

*twirls the gun and puts it away*...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 17, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> i don't want to leave!! hey what kind of gun is that? hand held... automatic.. psh! wussy gun, this is my gun! say hello to my little friend!! *pulls out tommy gun* AHAHAHA!!!!


You stole that from me...when I was sleeping...but...*snakes come out of gun* I don't put bullets in the guns when I sleep...the snakes sleep in the guns so they can kill the thief...

Franky, the dancing monkey on your avy go's with the Hamster Dance!


----------



## Franky (May 17, 2008)

hamster dance!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 17, 2008)

I hav it on my computer!!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 17, 2008)

its sooooooooooooooo cute ^.^ the hamster dance I mean


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 17, 2008)

Go to my deviantart account page and find a picture that looks like there's three hamhams in it...


----------



## Franky (May 17, 2008)

???
why


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 17, 2008)

It's cute. I got my avy from it...better yet:
Chapter 345 - Page 8
there it is


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 17, 2008)

Franky said:


> *drags clara into kisara's fanfic*




..................................not funny


----------



## Franky (May 17, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> ..................................not funny



*whistles*


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 17, 2008)

*sits in a corner and reads* I'm not part of this...


----------



## Franky (May 17, 2008)

Chihiro_Uchiha said:


> *sits in a corner and reads* I'm not part of this...



she's gonna kill me!!! Help Me!!!



owie...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 17, 2008)

good.. when't the next chappy?


----------



## Franky (May 17, 2008)

If I'm not chatting with Sakura_lovelove tonight, than I'll wright two or three; otherwise, I'll try to tomorrow, cause' I'm free tommorow.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 17, 2008)

hhmm... stop writing love notes for one minute and just think for a while... im just saying this cause i am fuckin tired.... im gone, cya!


----------



## Franky (May 18, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> hhmm... stop writing love notes for one minute and just think for a while... im just saying this cause i am fuckin tired.... im gone, cya!



more than love notes


----------



## Franky (May 18, 2008)

...I JUST HAVE TO DO THIS IN MY FANFIC...
*THIS IS MY 1000TH POST!!!!
I'M A SENIOR, BITCHES!!!!*


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 18, 2008)

...oooooooooooookkkkkkkkkk....*reads again*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 18, 2008)

that's great franky.... i almost have 1900.... i don't really care that much..


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 18, 2008)

I'm lowly...
I'm going to cry...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 18, 2008)

you need to talk more, you need to make another fanfic.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 18, 2008)

I'm crying right now because I see the footage of 9/11...I don't feel good at all...


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 18, 2008)

yeah...I hate terrorists...*takes out Harkonin and shoots Terrorists* DIE DIE DIE!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 18, 2008)

terroists are weird... somehow... please don't bash me for this... i didn't really find the 9/11 incident that major.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 18, 2008)

I don't blame you, Clara. But, i live very close to NYC...so, just think of the news. Also, i live a few hours from the pentagon....in NJ...that's where I live


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 18, 2008)

holy fuck... that really sucks. and i have a really messed up mind, this is what im thinking:
i wish ilived that close!! NO SCHOOL!! HA!! YES!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 18, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> holy fuck... that really sucks. and i have a really messed up mind, this is what im thinking:
> i wish ilived that close!! NO SCHOOL!! HA!! YES!!


MY TOWN IS OBSESSED WITH FUCKING LACROSSE!!!

even if you're not on the team, you're still aloud to bring in a stick...and ball...we won the county championship, so maybe we won't get any homework tomorrow...


----------



## Franky (May 18, 2008)

Ya know what... I have work to do today, so I may only get out 2 or 3 chapters; plus I wanna get my One Piece Fanfic started as well


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 18, 2008)

I just started another fanfic, myself. Do you have I.E. that you can have tabs? Or firefox?


----------



## Franky (May 18, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> I just started another fanfic, myself. Do you have I.E. that you can have tabs? Or firefox?



...Lol whut?


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 18, 2008)

chappy!! and lacrosse is alittle... weird for me.... only the preps at my school 'practice' it, and they suck balls.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 18, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> chappy!! and lacrosse is alittle... weird for me.... only the preps at my school 'practice' it, and they suck balls.


 the guys who play lacrosse are all...uhh...in a kind word...STUPID AND CAN'T FOCUS!!

And, the high school across the street got THREE bomb threats that weren't even mentioned in the news, while some town no one's heard of gets all the attention...I hate it...STUPID PHILEDELPHIA NEWS HATES NJ!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 18, 2008)

HA! sweet. 
so franky, chappy?  i have nothing to do today, im bored.


----------



## Franky (May 18, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> HA! sweet.
> so franky, chappy?  i have nothing to do today, im bored.



...

I just finished my work

be happy for the chappy


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 18, 2008)

I will be grateful...


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 18, 2008)

Me to...but I'm patient...^^


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 18, 2008)

I WILL BE HAPPY FOR CHAPPY!!!!! YEAHH!!!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 18, 2008)

Clara...if you calm down I will send a pic or vid of Gaara for you...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 18, 2008)

you will make me spaz then... and you are bribing me? wow.. i achieved internet annoyance!! YES!!! *soilder boy*


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 18, 2008)

LOL!!!!!!!! And...want me to send you a fic of Gaara I made...its sad but good


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 18, 2008)

m'k .. sure...


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 18, 2008)

I sent it to ya! ^^


----------



## Franky (May 18, 2008)

My computer killed it self just as I was posting it... and I lost the chappy!
*drags feet away to write it again*


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 18, 2008)

awwww...its ok...*hugs Franky*


----------



## Franky (May 18, 2008)

Yay

Chapter 31

*Spoiler*: __ 



Guy and Denma seemed to be evenly matched. They attacked whenever they saw in opening in their opponent?s movement. The punches and kicks flew around in an almost chaotic matter.
?Severe Leaf Hurricane!? Yelled Guy, jumping back and then twirling into Denma.
Denma flew into the wall, but swiftly jumped off of it back into the battle. Somehow, Denma was suddenly behind Guy. He thrust his palm into Guy?s back, sending him into the ground.
The impact created a hole going straight through several floors of the prison.
?Heheheheh? Time to get back to you two,? Denma remarked, staring sadistically at Naruto and Kamizo.
?Sixth gate? REALEASE!?
Suddenly, at super-high speed, Guy sensei, now dark red and covered in pulsing veins, jumped from the hole. He instantly went into a frenzy of physical attacks on Denma, who was barely able to fend him off. Denma rolled back, trying to escape Guy, but he caught him, kicking him down into the floor.
?MORNING PEACOCK!?
Guy went into a fury of flaming punches, setting Denma on fire. After the onslaught, Denma fell to the floor, burnt to a crisp.

After that, the group met outside the prison, and Neji, Hinata, and Kiba were directing the escaped refugees. Rock Lee was also there. Lee was like a younger guy, the same clothes and haircut.
?Naruto! Over here!? Lee yelled in excitement.
?Lee!? Replied Naruto.
?Tsunade-sama wants us to help you on your quest? Let?s make it youthful!? Yelled Guy; and with that, Naruto, Lee, and Guy all raised their fists in the air with excitement.
The rest of the gang just stared.

Inside the board room, where the fight had commenced and ended, Denma shakily stood. His sadistic look still planted on his face.
?Pretty strong? I wonder who we can have defeat him??
Denma made a dizzy walk to the door, and stood there, looking back into his defeat.
?I guess that is yet to be decided?? He sighed.

?Now we can get to the Sand, where Shikamaru and Tenten are being held,? said Haku.
However, this made Gaara flinch and his fists clench. He obviously didn?t want to go back to the place he couldn?t defend all that time ago. The place that Kekon Kaguya had destroyed by letting off bombs in the village.
?Gaara?? Rutsu said, putting a hand on his shoulder.
She suddenly spun him around and kissed him.
Gaara nearly died?


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 18, 2008)

............... OH MY GOD!!!!! rutsu! what the helll?????? you just spun him around and kissed him? what the hell was that???
rutsu: he's hot!!
i know that!! you see the  siggy and avay?
r: I know!! but he's hot!!!!
I KNOW THAT!! 
r: ...... he's hot...
I KNOW!! YOU COULD HAVE DONE IT DIFFERENTLY!! GOD'S SAKE MAN!!! YOU'RE WORSE THAN ME!!
r: im your fuckin creation... no duh
oh... that explains A LOT.


----------



## Franky (May 18, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> ............... OH MY GOD!!!!! rutsu! what the helll?????? you just spun him around and kissed him? what the hell was that???
> rutsu: he's hot!!
> i know that!! you see the  siggy and avay?
> r: I know!! but he's hot!!!!
> ...



I don't know why I did that...
Komoacki: Cause your a pervert
Kamizo: yup
Good point
Ko: O.o
Ka: I don't think he was serious
oops


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 18, 2008)

HA!! i sort of didn't get that! HA!


----------



## Franky (May 18, 2008)

Anyway, next chappy later


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 18, 2008)

awwwwwwwwww!! cry!  yawn... shrimp tastes good.


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 18, 2008)

Chihiro: =/

Me: -_-'


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 18, 2008)

YO!!*pops up*
s:YO!!*in a different pose*
i: YO!*in a different pose than me or Shibo*
All:We are known as hell's triplets!!!
orochimaru: WTF? IKUJI! GET HERE NOW!
i: Yes, sir...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 18, 2008)

aww.. por ikuji.. have some shrimp!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 18, 2008)

i: I'm allergic to fish...I can't have shrimp...
Oro: That's right...*holds Ikuji*
I: I'm loved...^.^~<3


----------



## Franky (May 18, 2008)

*points at my custom user title*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 18, 2008)

wtf?I don't want to know what that means...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 18, 2008)

ew.... that's sick man...... really sick....


----------



## Franky (May 18, 2008)

*changes*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 18, 2008)

that's sooo much better!!! cause if you didn't change it.. i would've done something!

hehehehe..


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 18, 2008)

What the heck?


----------



## Franky (May 18, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> that's sooo much better!!! cause if you didn't change it.. i would've done something!
> 
> hehehehe..



Don't kill the author... he might kill you


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 18, 2008)

i wonder what hell is like... *thinking, imagine* {IN MIND}...

*in shcool* OH COME ON!!!! *britiny spears walksin, singing* OH GOD!! AHHH!!!
{comes back}
AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *runs away*


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 18, 2008)

wow i missed alot...

note to author... sen hates...really hates lee...thinks he disgusting...

and since i haven't been on since yesterday morning...was at a friends house... i have read everything.... wow you guys get really bored...


oh and franky...love letters!!! whoot whoot....go get 'em tiger


----------



## Franky (May 18, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> wow i missed alot...
> 
> note to author... sen hates...really hates lee...thinks he disgusting...
> 
> ...



...already did

Yep... more chappys when I'm done lurking on the forums... might be awhile


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 18, 2008)

you sholdn't smack you tush around a perv like me....*shakes head* i mean come on.... and....espeacially a monkeys tush...for shame


----------



## Franky (May 18, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> you sholdn't smack you tush around a perv like me....*shakes head* i mean come on.... and....espeacially a monkeys tush...for shame



Don't rape me... i'm e-married to Sakura_LoveLove


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 18, 2008)

who wants to rape a dude that is made of metal?


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 18, 2008)

psht...as if i'd rape a monkey.....


----------



## Franky (May 18, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> who wants to rape a dude that is made of metal?


it's never soft


Kisara_Momochi said:


> psht...as if i'd rape a monkey.....


O Rly?


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 18, 2008)

ew...........


----------



## Franky (May 18, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> ew...........



hey, you asked


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 18, 2008)

chappy... now..


----------



## Franky (May 18, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> chappy... now..



...


----------



## Franky (May 18, 2008)

fine

here it is

Chapter 32

*Spoiler*: __ 



Chihiro used her healing jutsu to help Naruto Kamizo get their senses back to normal before the group set out again.
As they jumped onto the ledge behind the prison, Kamizo and Naruto were praising guy…
“GUY-SENSEI!” The two of them said together.
“I just got a youthful idea… let’s walk on our hands all the way to our next destination!”
Naruto, Kamizo, and Lee were on their hands instantly…

By the time they got to a forest in the land of rain, Naruto, Lee, and Kamizo all had to be carried by someone.
Suddenly, someone yelled from above. Looking up, a girl wearing a pink, sleeveless shirt, and a red skirt fell from the sky, something that looked like broken wings flailing behind her. She slammed into the ground.
“Owwwww…” She said, moving her brown hair out of her face, as the mechanical wings retracted into a pack on her back.
“Who are you?” Asked Hiruma rudely.
“I’m Itaru Hunt!” She replied, delighted to meet new people, “By the way… I’m sort of lost… mind if I tag along with you people for a while?”
“Sure! The more the merrier,” said Rutsu, holding hands with Gaara.
“Are you to in love?” Itaru said.
Both Rutsu in Gaara turned a fiery red and snapped away from each other.
“N… no…” Rutsu stuttered.
Suddenly, four mechanical legs sprang out of Itaru’s pack, lifting her into the air.
“I’m somewhat of an inventor, “she said.
Everyone else just stared in awe…

“Where’s that inventor of mine!” Orochimaru screamed, slamming his fist on the table.
“Orochimaru-sama, we’re sorry but we just can’t find her,” replied Ikuji from the other end of the table.
“She is essential to my plans… that brat!”

Guy sensei walked with his down in an un-youthful way, since Itaru had stolen his spotlight. Itaru was a big hit among the rest of the group, but Lee still hung with Guy at the end of the gang.
“I wonder what we’ll find at this ninja training facility in the sand…” Lee thought out loud.
“I wonder if we’ll find that third snake,” said Komacki, “Honz Zygot or something…”
At that, Itaru flinched a little…


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 19, 2008)

nice chappy ^^


----------



## Franky (May 19, 2008)

I felt like I had to fill the hole that Hinata, Kiba, and Neji left, so I replaced them with Guy, Lee (one of the only characters I used that survived Trouble in the Sand 1), and, the new OC, Itaru Hunt

Next chappy probably when I get home from school


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 19, 2008)

awww... that's so nice!! rutsu and gaara sittin in a tree!! k i s s i n g!!!
r: yeah.. no fuckin duh... in your story we actually did that..
i did?
r: YES!!
ga: it was quite enjoyable..
.......


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 19, 2008)

Chihiro: O.O

Me: O.O


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 19, 2008)

yeah...........  did i go into detail?
rutsu: yes.
/..\ ........ was it a lot?
ga: yes.
.............. O.o 
ga&ru: it was very enjoyable.
............ *holds mouth* ACCHHH!!! *barfs* oh god! my intestines are burning!! AGH!! BLLLAAHHH! *barfs againt*

ga&ru: -_-


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 19, 2008)

Clara...did you read my fan fic about Gaara?


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 19, 2008)

yes.... it was very sad...  don't REMIND ME!! CRY!!!!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 19, 2008)

sorry...but did you like it?


----------



## Franky (May 19, 2008)

Gaara smexed Rutsu? O.O

Go Gaara!

*Edit:* next chappy when I finish watching One Piece


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 19, 2008)

When's that...?


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 19, 2008)

cab you guys PLEASE be patient -_-


----------



## Franky (May 19, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> When's that...?



nver, if you piss me off

Thank you Chihiro

Now i'll go write... thank chihiro for her kindness


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 19, 2008)

your welcome ^^


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 19, 2008)

bam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 19, 2008)

um...................Kisara, you ok?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 19, 2008)

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 19, 2008)

.....................................oooooooooooooooooooooook


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 19, 2008)




----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 19, 2008)

...LOL! THAT WAS FUNNY!


----------



## Franky (May 19, 2008)

Chihiro_Uchiha said:


> ...LOL! THAT WAS FUNNY!



did you actually read it... you posted within the same minute...


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 19, 2008)

I wrote the wreong thing...then you posted it, then I edited it so yeah XD...I did read it, its funyy ^^


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 19, 2008)

I LOVE YOU HAKU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 19, 2008)

Kisara...you ok?


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 19, 2008)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...no...

*tswitch*so close..it's soo close

in about 3-4 days i can hump a real live haku.....


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 19, 2008)

oh god -_-...I can imagine that *shivers*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 19, 2008)

rutsu: ...  -___-* you have got to be kidding me.... 
what?
ru: points to jiraiya* 
so????
ru: *takes out axe, starts walking towards him*
WAI-! oh go ahead.. revenge is sweet...  *takes out hockey mask and bloody chainsaw*


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 19, 2008)

justr image it...kairi...looking all spiffy in her little school uniform...walks by a fully believeable haku... next thing you know, she humping him like bunnies.....(psht...for those of you who are confused..i'm gonna be kairi)


----------



## Franky (May 19, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> rutsu: ...  -___-* you have got to be kidding me....
> what?
> ru: points to jiraiya*
> so????
> ...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 19, 2008)

whoa.. nice pic... that's the only thing jiraiya is good at... summoning giant frongs that spit oil.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 19, 2008)

lol, Haku's prtective...


----------



## Franky (May 19, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> lol, Haku's prtective...



If chihiro weren't on the team, than Jiraiya would lose his women rod


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 20, 2008)

because Chihiro is kindhearted? Or for another reason...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 20, 2008)

if chihiro wasn't on the team for any reason... i would kick jiraiyas ass.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 20, 2008)

Chihiro_Uchiha said:


> because Chihiro is kindhearted? Or for another reason...


Haku doesn't want to scare Chihiro


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 20, 2008)

....OMG HAKU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 20, 2008)

Did you really go a weekend without anime, Kisara?


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 20, 2008)

......O.O ..ARE YOU CRAZY!!!!!!! heck no.... i found this avii on photobucket and thought it was funny as hell....


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 20, 2008)

huh...
that's how I USED to find my avy's...but then I made then from edited images in paint...


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 20, 2008)

interesting ^^


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 20, 2008)

I might change my avi to...a random dream Gaia online avy...

My account got hacked...so I made a second one...I'm Ikuji Shi on there....go to my profile and see some random ones...and BE PREPARED FOR ULTIMATE FORCE OF ADD AND ORO!!! *yes, I have a bit of ADD*


----------



## Franky (May 20, 2008)

I'm so fucking confused right now...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 20, 2008)

franky...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Chappy?


----------



## Franky (May 20, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> franky...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Meybe... within the next 10 minutes, I'll start writing


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 20, 2008)

Franky said:


> I'm so fucking confused right now...


We were talkin bout avy's and how I'm going to make a gaia dream avy...and then how my first account got hacked on gaia...then I said something about my gaia profile...and yes, i have a bit of ADD...


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 20, 2008)

psht... i i have adhd....it's better


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 20, 2008)

chappy now? it's been 10..


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 20, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> psht... i i have adhd....it's better


 you win...
My mom says that I'm not crazy, so I don't take pills...

I CHANGE MI AVY!! IT'S BEAST!!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 20, 2008)

shibo... your avay is cool... and sort of emoish. i listened to that song today.. i love it.
'I say i like girls, but im only half true. I must be emo.
all my friends look like clones of me.
i must be emo.

I fell like tacos.
I must be eeemmmoo.'


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 20, 2008)

Presisely my point for my first fanfic...but...there was an item that came out that included snake eyes...AND I HAVE A DEATH NOTE!!It's lolitta..*i think i spelled it wrong...* (my location makes me sound like a freaking emo or something... it's supposed to make me sound RELATED to oro...)


----------



## Franky (May 20, 2008)

I'm sorry, I went swimming


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 20, 2008)

Look into the eyes of my avy...you see Konoha nothing but a desolate wasteland...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 20, 2008)

franky.


----------



## Franky (May 20, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> franky.



danm you...

NO CHAPTER FOR YOU NOW


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 20, 2008)

WAHHH!!! I was a good one...I've been writing a chapter for one of my fanfics, too......and going onto the oro fc...


----------



## Franky (May 20, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> WAHHH!!! I was a good one...I've been writing a chapter for one of my fanfics, too......and going onto the oro fc...



Blame clara... meybe I'll make it send it to the good little readers


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 20, 2008)

I can make little curse seals when I bite...me's give them to people who deserve them...(not u, Franky!!)


----------



## Franky (May 20, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> I can make little curse seals when I bite...me's give them to people who deserve them...(not u, Franky!!)



don't forget... you'd break your teeth, I'm made of metal


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 20, 2008)

curse you. you are delaying!! it's crap! i wish you posted sooner. swimming is like not a good excuse.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 20, 2008)

Franky said:


> don't forget... you'd break your teeth, I'm made of metal


Presisely my point!! And, my fangs are starting to comeout again..they're simmilar to sharks'...NEVAR ENDING:WOW!!!


----------



## Franky (May 20, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> curse you. you are delaying!! it's crap! i wish you posted sooner. swimming is like not a good excuse.



...


you really think your gonna make me wanna write you more chapters? I don't HAVE to do this you know
I suggest you try being nice for once


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 20, 2008)

im in no mood to be nice today.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 20, 2008)

I'll pull out my teeth and stab someone with them...*looks up; pulls fangs out*CRAP!!!**


----------



## Franky (May 20, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> im in no mood to be nice today.



well then, stfu and gtfo


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 20, 2008)

why? im bored.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 20, 2008)

i finished the chapter of the true potion of immortality right now...


----------



## Franky (May 20, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> why? im bored.



I'll write the next chappy... IF, you'll start being nicer


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 20, 2008)

@shibo: i read... and im starting to get jealous and..  a little mad....
@franky: ............ then i would be saying corny shit.


----------



## Franky (May 20, 2008)

EIGFEDBFJIBWFKINBWCKJSWMXODWJIODMEWOD


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 20, 2008)

Can you guys leave him alone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????


----------



## Franky (May 20, 2008)

I'M GONNA HURT CHARACTERS!

CHAPTER 34

*Spoiler*: __ 




The group was still wandering through the forest in the land of rain, worrying that they might actually be heading in the direction of Konoha.
?Halt! This is Orochimaru?s territory, who goes there?? Asked a man from the tree tops.
?Hey I know you!? Yelled Naruto instantly, ?You?re Suien!?
?Why yes, you little brat, Orochimaru-sama revived me for the purpose of guarding the former rain village, which now houses Orochimaru?s elite ninjas.?
The man jumped down, ready to strike with a blade made of water. Kisara counter it with her own just in time.
?Go, Brandi and I will beat him!? Kisara demanded.
?And I?ll kick him in the balls!? Brandi said excitedly.
They all dashed away, heeding Kisara?s request, and fearing Brandi?s objective.

Suien jumped from side to side, slashing at Kisara and blocking Brandi?s rubber bands. Brandi had already turned herself into the separately rubber band girl, and Kisara had her sword covered in water.
?You?ll never kill me alone!? Yelled Suien.
At that, they smirked, and Brandi stretched out her arms and wrapped them around Suien, and Kisara jumped into the air, her sword pointing downwards.  But as Kisara plummeted, Suien disappeared and reappeared behind Brandi, and cut her back several times.
Brandi fell to the ground, writhing in pain, as blood spilled from her back, coating the ground around her red. Kisara lunged at Suien in furious rage, violently and uncontrollably trying to cut him. No use.
In her madness, Kisara lacked every bit of common sense, leaving some huge blind spots, and Suien was well aware of this. He quickly jabbed his sword through her side, and her blood splattered the ground, scarlet red.

?Hey? where?s Jiraiya?? Asked Naruto, as they were coming up on the border to the sand.

There he was? sitting at the top of the tree, watching the girls get badly beaten down by Suien
?I can?t bear this anymore? this guy?s hurting girls, time for an intervention!?
He jumped down behind Suien, just as he pulled his sword out of Kisara, placing her in the same boat as Brandi.
?You dare hurt women? The great Jiraiya will punish you for that!? He said gallantly, surprising Suien?


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 20, 2008)

good uptate...and I wish clara and Shibo could leave you alone


----------



## Franky (May 20, 2008)

35 as well
chapter 35

*Spoiler*: __ 



Suien jumped forward, turning around.
?Jiraiya??
?Yes! The GREAT Jiraiya, Jiraiya the toad stage, JIRAIYA THE PERV-? wait? damn it Naruto!?
?Oh? you?re here to save these pathetic kunoichi? Well then, just try it!? Suien said, stomping on Kisara injured side, making her yelp in pain.
Jiraiya?s eyes widened in disbelief.
?You shouldn?t hurt women? I?ll kill you for it!? He said through clenched teeth.
Jiraiya lunged at him, a swirling ball of chakra in his hand, which he thrust at Suien, but he easily dodged. Suien slashed at Jiraiya, but he rolled away just in time, slamming his palm into the ground.
Suddenly, a giant toad in a dark blue vest with a Japanese character on his back, and a pipe in his mouth appeared.
?Jiraiya? It?s been a while!? The old toad said, obviously a little annoyed.
?Gamabunta? that guy, Suien, is hurting Kunoichi! And he must be punished!?
Gamabunta glanced up at him with even more annoyance in his look, ?That?s all you called me out for? Forget it.? With that, Gamabunta disappeared, and Jiraiya fell back to the ground.
Suien laughed mockingly at the ?gallant? Jiraiya. Jiraiya stood, still more confident then most would be. He put a ring, made of his curved fingers, around his mouth and blew fire at Suien, which Suien stopped with a wall of water, but that was what Jiraiya had planned.
Once again, Jiraiya slammed his palm into the ground, and a small puddle of brown liquid appeared under Suien, whom sunk into it. Jiraiya walked up in front of him, and summoned a mid-sized toad, and appeared sitting on it?s head. The toad began to spit oil all over Suien, and Jiraiya spit fire on him once again. The result was obvious.

Once the smoke cleared, there stood Suien, covered in black spots, but still standing.
?How did you survive that??
?You crazy perv! Orochimaru didn?t just revive me, this new body he gave me is incredible!?
With that, Suien jumped at Jiraiya, his water blade in his hand once again, and began to slash at Jiraiya. When Jiraiya made the move to dodge, Suien grabbed his leg and threw him into the ground.
From there, Jiraiya tried to spit fire at Suien again, but missed even at such a close range.
?Ha! Do you really think you can stop me??
?I guess I have no choice, time to resort to that,? Jiraiya said, closing his eyes and putting his palm to the floor?


----------



## Franky (May 20, 2008)

Where is everybody... I write 3 chappies and no one shows up?

and I could've been swimming some more...

oh well, here ya go

Chapter 36

*Spoiler*: __ 



Two toads appeared on Jiraiya?s shoulders, but they were both a lot older than the ones that had sat on Naruto?s shoulders. Black lines went from ear to ear and over his nose on Jiraiya?s face, and he crouched down.
?Hermit mode??
?A small power up like that won?t be enough to beat me!?
Suien jumped up onto the roots of a very large tree, and went through a long series of hand signs. Instantly, two large dragons made of water rose from lakes on either side of the tree and charged at Jiraiya. Jiraiya just there, and caught both dragons in one hand, and crushed them. Water flowed all over the ground, washing away the blood of Brandi and Kisara.
?How?!? Yelled Suien, shocked.
Jiraiya jumped up to Suien, punching him in the gut so hard that his bones could be heard braking and blood came from his mouth. Suien flew into the massive tree trunk, dead.
?Because? When girls are in danger? I?ll appear to protect them!?

The group sat at the border into the sand, sitting up against a few trees at the edge of the forest. They stared at the huge facility standing on top of where Gaara?s beloved village once stood proudly.
Jiraiya walked out of the trees with Kisara and Brandi on either shoulder.
?Let me heal them!? Said Chihiro, motioning for Jiraiya to set them down gently.
Jiraiya sat down with the rest of the group to discuss what had happened?

They had talked for about an hour two before Chihiro was finally convinced that Brandi and Kisara were good to go. Although they had woken up one hour and fifteen minutes ago.
?I feel as light as a feather!? Screamed Kisara with joy, jumping and flipping around with Brandi.
Haku suddenly appeared out of no where and tackled Kisara to the ground, hugging her like a kitten. Everyone laughed as Kisara struggled to get out of his grip, until finally giving up and hugging back.

Everyone wore tan cloaks because of the sand, which was flying around in a constant sand storm. Haku, however, had made a moving igloo, where her and Kisara (along with the other girls) sipped tea quietly. Except for Rutsu, who wanted to be outside with Gaara.
Eventually, Rutsu dragged Gaara, who actually preferred the sandy conditions, into the igloo. Also, Jiraiya kept trying to get in, so Haku ended up having to cover up the entrance with thick snow. So Jiraiya had to walk, with a hyper-active Naruto jumping around him trying to get him to teach him a new jutsu?


----------



## Franky (May 20, 2008)

apparently writing calms me down... don't you dare be thinking what I think your thinking! *glares at clara*


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 21, 2008)

nice chappy! I like to igloo! Very creative ^^


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 21, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG....kisara is all..lalalalalalala, then BAM!!!!...haku tackles her...OMG *drops dead...again!!!*


----------



## Franky (May 21, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> OMG OMG OMG....kisara is all..lalalalalalala, then BAM!!!!...haku tackles her...OMG *drops dead...again!!!*



*pokes with a tree trunk*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 21, 2008)

dude... you ffinnaaallllyy wrote some chappies. they were good. thank you!  im in a better mood today!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 21, 2008)

*jumps up* hey did poke me with a tree...OMG IT'S TOMORROW...WE'RE LEAVING TOMORROW.....OMG IT'S GONNA BE SOOO AWESOME


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 21, 2008)

hey.. im watchin the death note movie premire tonight in the threaters!! im going as takada. i would go as L.. but i don't have a white shirt!! DAMN!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 21, 2008)

Chihiro_Uchiha said:


> good uptate...and I wish clara and Shibo could leave you alone


But..I wasn't doing anything! I was trying to delay me going to bed last ight...


----------



## Franky (May 21, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> hey.. im watchin the death note movie premire tonight in the threaters!! im going as takada. i would go as L.. but i don't have a white shirt!! DAMN!!



so is I!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 21, 2008)

GASP!! i might see you! but like.. what state are you in? HA!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 21, 2008)

I havetn seen Death Note but people say I should


----------



## Franky (May 21, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> GASP!! i might see you! but like.. what state are you in? HA!



I'm goig as Kira/ in texas


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 21, 2008)

Franky said:


> I'm goig as Kira/ in texas


i can't go, even though in my state (NJ) there's going to be an anime conference held...mt mom no trusts them...


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 21, 2008)

-_-.....wow


----------



## Franky (May 21, 2008)

I'm in my costume at the moment... so exited, I feel like I'm gonna throw up... this is my first time cosplaying


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 21, 2008)

ur lucky...my mom says no to cosplaying...

so, for Halloween, I'll dress as a vampire with cat ears and very PALE!! And, maybe save a long fake snake with me...and paint my arm so I look like I have da snake summoning seal, too...


----------



## Franky (May 21, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> ur lucky...my mom says no to cosplaying...
> 
> so, for Halloween, I'll dress as a vampire with cat ears and very PALE!! And, maybe save a long fake snake with me...and paint my arm so I look like I have da snake summoning seal, too...



nobodies gonna who the heck you are

Ikuji?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 21, 2008)

Franky said:


> nobodies gonna who the heck you are
> 
> Ikuji?


no... I went as her last year...in a kimono...it was FUN!!!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 21, 2008)

I'mma be kairi!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 21, 2008)

If I was someone from KH, it would be Namine


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 21, 2008)

I would be Kairi


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 21, 2008)

I would ask my friend to be Axel....


----------



## Franky (May 21, 2008)

I stayed there to late playing in the arcade
My mom's trying to set my balls on fire


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 22, 2008)

....................wow -_-


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 22, 2008)

......ouch.....

if it went based on looks i would be namine, but i have been actually trying to do for kairi since before the con tonight, and so i settled with her, and i just brought spraying on hair stuff..... well i guess i'll see you guys sunday night...bye...imma miss you....


----------



## Franky (May 22, 2008)

The only character I can do based on looks (SERIOUSLY, I LOOK JUST LIKE HIM) is chad from bleach.
I'm a giant, my hair matches
the resmblance is amazing


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 22, 2008)

mk.. i went as Naomi cause she wears a LOT of black, i would have gone as L.. but I DON'T HAVE A FUCKIN WHITE SHIRT!! DAMMMITTT!! so franky... did you like Ryuks temper?
'If your sister had eaten those chips and found it... you would have been in deep shit. *flies off*' HAHAHAHHA!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 22, 2008)

I'm gonna get da movie when it comes out on DVD...
 and watch it on my PS2


----------



## Franky (May 22, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> mk.. i went as Naomi cause she wears a LOT of black, i would have gone as L.. but I DON'T HAVE A FUCKIN WHITE SHIRT!! DAMMMITTT!! so franky... did you like Ryuks temper?
> 'If your sister had eaten those chips and found it... you would have been in deep shit. *flies off*' HAHAHAHHA!



Ryuk: Light, if your sister had taken those chips you know you really would've been screwed
Light: I'm the only one who eats these

Later
L: I'm L *pulls out same bag of chips
me: The chips are a part of this too!

I'm serious, that's what I yelled out in the theater

Light: *walks out*
Ryuk: *turns head* Apple?



Everyone cheered when Naomi shot herself... me and my friend started it


----------



## Franky (May 22, 2008)

I'ma go watch the second movie online now


----------



## Franky (May 22, 2008)

NVM... AFTER MONTHS, THE NEW GASH BELL IS OUT... OMGZ


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 22, 2008)

um... ok..  i don't know what that is. I've seen the second already... goes way off. I CAN'T BELIEVE THERE'S NO MELO OR NEAR!!! DAMN!!! good thing they made a third movie that took place before all of it, it has near and mello!! and L!!! AHHH!! *fangirl*


----------



## Franky (May 22, 2008)

Chappy 37

*Spoiler*: __ 



Somewhere in the desert, just a bit from where Naruto and the group were, a cave opened up into the earth.
?The sun falls? the moon awakes? and the red rain begins!? Said someone from the darkness, but all that could be seen was a pair of solid white eyes.
?Tonight? the blood will be mine!? Said a man, clothed in black rags covered in blood stains.
Blood dripped from his lips, and drenched his black sword. He licked his lips anxiously, thirsty. He looked out into the desert, just within sight of the gang?

?We?re going to have to camp here tonight!? Demanded Jiraiya.
Rutsu then rose here hands up, and a house made of ground rose from the sand. Everyone stared in awe, before rushing into their new hut.

The full moon shone brightly in the night sky, and the devilish man trudged up the stone camp, smiling insanely, manically chuckling at the door.
?Scream? Yarizymo!? He yelled, sending a wave of blackness from his sword as he slashed, blowing in the doors of the rock home.
He dragged himself into the building, looking from side to side at the different ninja lining the walls in sleeping bags. Somehow, he hadn?t woken anyone.
?Absorb? Giazatsu!? He yelled, stabbing his sword into the ground.
Suddenly, tentacles shot out next to each ninja and stabbed into their backs, sucking out all the scarlet blood. Everyone, that is, except for Itaru and Shibo. The two of them had sensed the man and had been awake since.
?What?s going on? Who are you?? Asked Shibo.
?I?m Eeda, the blood thief, and I am currently replacing your friends? blood with utter blackness, which will kill each one of them by absorbing them from the inside. And I get all the delicious blood!? He laughed, turning his to the sky and shaking.
He suddenly shot his down and picked up his sword. He dashed at Itaru with his hands flailing behind him. He threw his sword at her, and she dodged easily, but he jumped behind and grabbed his. He made a slash at her, but her mechanical legs carried her out of reach.
Two cannons shot out of Itaru?s bag, into each of her hands. She fired a beam that looked deadly, but Eeda danced onto his sword, jumped up, and grabbed it as he came back down and jumped for Shibo.
Almost like instinct, Shibo pulled her sword out of her mouth and went into a sword fight with Eeda, while Itaru tried to shoot him down. But his flexibility and swiftness knew no bounds. He countered and danced around every attack, until he was able to slice Shibo.
?Vibrate? Letabuo!? He yelled.
His sword began to vibrate quickly like a buzz saw, and he brought it down on Shibo, who yelled in agony. But that wasn?t enough in Eeda?s books. He also stabbed her through the side.
Shibo coughed up a large amount of blood, which Eeda caught in his mouth and swallowed. With that, he danced around to Itaru and sliced her across the back.
Shibo could barely stand; she stood shakily as more and more of her blood spilled to the ground. Itaru was only able to support herself due to her machines.
?What wastes? don?t worry, I?ll be sure to lick up every last drop of it!? said Eeda, a sadistic look on his face?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 22, 2008)

Now, my ADD kicks in:
let's put up youtube vids that are the 'themes' of our OC's. All you do is click the youtube code, then go to the video info. and click on it. there'll be 2 codes;use the first one. copy and paste it. 

Shibo's Theme: Once Upon a December from Anastasia:


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 22, 2008)

wow.. that sort of sounds like bleach!!!! HOWL!!! ZABIMARU!! dude.. i found that funny when i found out renji's sword spirit was a babbon. I LAUGHED MY ASS OFF!! HAHAHAA!!!!!!! OW!! OW!! I CAN'T BREATH!! and cool... a blood stealer! shibo! you're a professional at that!! WHY DIDN'T YOU KILL HIM??? 
@shibo: GO MARILYN MANSON!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 22, 2008)

s: I was tired...
No, you weren't...u had something on your mind, no?
s: yes... AND GO DROWNING POOL!!!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 22, 2008)

...I'll have to figure out Chihiro's XD


----------



## Franky (May 22, 2008)

Themes...

Komacki:

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE=http://youtube.com/watch?v=JBbUWgFMTys]Obsession[/YOUTUBE]



Kamizo:

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE=http://youtube.com/watch?v=sTZPt9nNlRI]Worth Dying For[/YOUTUBE]



Itaru:

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE=http://youtube.com/watch?v=CqXFuUvIH7k]Cyber Trance[/YOUTUBE]



Dariza, Eromy, and Tiduo:

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE=http://youtube.com/watch?v=iMxvyCirwgA]Brother my Brother[/YOUTUBE]



Watto:

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE=http://youtube.com/watch?v=CneVPULzeRs]Fighting in Vain[/YOUTUBE]



Denma:

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE=http://youtube.com/watch?v=0Aq23FV_pZY]Walking Disaster[/YOUTUBE]



Honz:

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE=http://youtube.com/watch?v=e4dyIMhG4J4]Still Waiting[/YOUTUBE]



Eeda

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE=http://youtube.com/watch?v=I9COI_ya8cQ]In too Deep[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 22, 2008)

i don't have time to watch those right now, but from the titles... they suit them


----------



## Franky (May 22, 2008)

Chapter 38

*Spoiler*: __ 



Eeda swerved around and twirled into the air, coming down at Itaru. Itaru dodged and tried to fire her beam again, but Eeda sliced through it and flipped back behind Shibo. He thrust his into her back, and she fell to the ground? her body lying still?
?So? Itaru? Now what??
?How do you know my name??
?Oh? You don?t remember? Well then, maybe this will refresh your memory? my daughter!?
Itaru?s eyes widened and the rush of anger surged through her. Suddenly swords and fists sprang from her pack, her eyes rolling back in rage.
?Silly! That thing?s mine! I know all about it!?
Eeda danced on top of the fists and swords, dodging every hit with ease, getting closer and closer to Itaru.
?Upgrade?? Itaru whispered, as her body and clothes began to turn black, starting from her pack.
Glowing green lines appeared all over her, like a circuit board.
?Level 1??
?Huh? It does seem you did SOMETHING with it.?
Itaru jumped into the air, her four mechanical legs combining into a drill, plummeting onto Eeda.
?Scream? Yarizymo!?
But Itaru?s new found power easily pierced through it.
?Tsk? Time to go?? Said Eeda, before he disappeared into the darkness out of fear.
Itaru fell to the floor and immediately woke up Chihiro
?Shibo?! SHIBO!? The two girls screamed, trying to bring her to life.
?No? not again? I REFUSE TO LOSE SOMEONE ELSE!? Yelled Chihiro, grasping her head in both hands.
She flung her hands to the side, and her chakra starting lashing out in all directions.
?PHOENIX REIVIVAL JUTSU!!!?
Her chakra instantly took the shape of a large flaming burn, which seemed to fuse itself into Shibo. Exhausted, Chihiro fell over, asleep.
Shibo began to twitch a little, and then she began to breathe again.
?Thank god?? Sighed Itaru, finally getting some sleep?

?Heh?? Eeda chuckled, ?I guess she?s become better? time to upgrade this old sword.
He sat against a tree in the forest, drinking the blood of one of his victims. He stood up and slashed a tree in half out of rage.
?Daddy?s going to kill you Itaru? Just you wait, darling dearest!? He said, laughing manically.
?Excuse me? would you like to become stronger, sir?? Hissed a voice from the shadows.
?Well yeah, don?t we all??
?Well then, please follow me,? said Orochimaru, walking out of the shadows and raising and inviting hand?


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 22, 2008)

O.o holy fuckin shit... oro got another dude... damnit!!


----------



## Franky (May 22, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> O.o holy fuckin shit... oro got another dude... damnit!!



Yup

giving themes to my characters made me wanna write... I'm off!

btw, listen to Komacki's theme. Obsession, It's one of my new faverite songs, I think it's really good. and in my opinion, I think you'd like it


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 22, 2008)

mk.. ill do it tomarrow, now it's bed time, cya!


----------



## Franky (May 22, 2008)

don't you want chappy?

chapter 39

*Spoiler*: __ 



Everyone woke up in the morning, unknowing about what had happened the night before. Once they were ready, Rutsu forced the house back into the ground, leaving no trace of the fact that they had been there.
?So now we?re off to destroy Orochimaru?s training facility?? Asked Naruto anxiously.
?Yep, time to destroy it,? answered Haku.
For the rest of the way, Gaara walked with his head down, and Rutsu was trying to cheer him up with no stop. Eventually, the walls of what was once the great Sand village were in site.

Inside its walls, the village was desolate and in total destruction. The group walked along paths of wreckage and ruin. The only thing left was the building covered in sound symbols. Sound ninja were training in a nearby field. A man with brown hair down his back and a white trench coat instructed them.
?That?s Honz? no doubt,? said Itaru.
?So that?s the guy Denma mentioned,? replied Kamizo.
Suddenly, a hawk flew in with a message for Guy.
?Lee, we?re needed. We?re sorry, but we have to go,? said Guy, as he and Lee dashed off.
?That was sudden?? Said Komacki, bored.
?Well, well, what do we have hear?? Said a sound ninja walking up to them, followed by about three hundred more.
?We?re the great guards, and you?re dead!?
?Itaru, Komacki, Rutsu, you three go on, we?ll take care of these bozos!? Demanded Gaara.
Komacki nodded, and the three of them were off, dashing into the facility.

?The guests have arrived,? said Ikuji.
?Yes?? Replied Kaoru.
?Let the hunt begin,? said Hunter.
?You three sicken? all it is kill, kill, kill? what about peace, non-violent measures?? Asked Honz, ?This world is so full of hate? I?ll help Orochimaru-sama unite it at any cost!?

The three ninja arrived at the gates, busting them open in an instant. The inside of the building was almost like a maze, you would have to live there to find your way.
?Split up! If you?re in trouble, call someone by increasing your chakra, or if you?ve found something, now go!? Commanded Komacki.
The three dashed off in different directions, all heading for the same goal, but little did they know, an enemy waited for each of them?


----------



## Franky (May 22, 2008)

more, more, MORE!

Chapter 40

*Spoiler*: __ 



Itaru?s mechanical legs carried her quickly down the passage, until she came into a room. Kaoru stood in the middle.
?Ugh? this is who I?m stuck with??
?I?m Itaru? who are you??
?Kaoru? and I are going to kill you!?
Kaoru jumped onto the ceiling and ran on it until she was above Itaru.
?I hate little geniuses like you!? She screamed, as she tried to kick Itaru.
But Itaru caught it with one of her mechanical fists and threw Kaoru into the wall.
?Seems like I won?t be able to fight you in close quarters.?
With that, darkness began to creep along the floor, coming straight from under Kaoru?s very feet. Itaru jumped onto the ceiling to dodge, but the darkness came off the floor and reached for her. So she let herself fall to floor and begin to spin while doing a hand stand.
Her mechanical swords came out and spun with her, slicing up the darkness, if that was even possible. Itaru charged at Kaoru, who suddenly dropped into the darkness.
?How does it feel? Unable to see me or sense me.?
A ball of black engulfed Itaru, and within it, Kaoru came out and in from the dark, hitting Itaru.
?Dead??
?No? my duty is to kill you? and I will!?
Itaru dodged one of Kaoru?s punches and grabbed it, throwing her around randomly, hitting the floor and ceiling, until the darkness dispersed.
Kaoru stood, ready to fight some more, and charged for Itaru. She grabbed Itaru?s head and forced chakra into it, trying to hypnotize her.
?Wait? why it isn?t working?!?
?Because? a lot of me in cybernetic!?
Itaru then stabbed Kaoru with a sword, and she fell to the ground, coughing up blood.
?Stay and die!? Said Itaru mercilessly.
With that, she left the room, as Kaoru stopped breathing in the very shadows she loved so?


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 23, 2008)

nice chappys ^^


----------



## Franky (May 23, 2008)

Chihiro_Uchiha said:


> nice chappys ^^



but of course


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 23, 2008)

yep yep XD


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 23, 2008)

Joy to the world, Kaoru's dead, we BBQ'ed her head~
S: No, we didn't....
Who's singing here?
S: You...
I: I hate the fact you two think I'm invisible....
You're not invisible to us!
S: Nope! I just don't want to be around you, that's all...
I: You're not nice...
Neither are you...
I: I'M A FREAKING SOUND NINJA!!! THE BEST OF THE BEST!!! TRAINED BY OROCHIMARU HIMSELF!!!
S: So? i can cough up my sword, want to see?
I: So can Orochimaru...
I'm invisible, aren't I?
I: Now you see how I feel...
S: I want to know who raised me...*ADD kicks in...*
I: You do have ADD like the others say...
I do- hey look! A snake!!!*gi's after snake*
I: I'm the only normal one here, aren't I?
S: No, you're not. Look, she got the snake!
Yep!!* lets snake slither on arms* It loves me!^_^
I: You are...strange...
S: I like the snake!!!* takes snake and puts in shirt*
I: No...you BOTH are strange...like...Orochimaru...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 23, 2008)

um.. shibo.... add...not very nice to you is it?
franky, nice chaps. love em. blood... BLOOD!!! HAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 23, 2008)

s: ADD roxs... *stares at wall*
Yes, it does...now I'm taking my medicine...CAFFEINE!!!!I LUV DA CAFFEINE!!!
I: Oh, god...you had caffeine...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 23, 2008)

when i take caffeine... i get slow for some reason... like i don't want to move.


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 23, 2008)

wierd...caffine wakes you up...


----------



## Franky (May 23, 2008)

chappy? Why yes, I would love to write one... unless their new eps/chapters of the animes and shit I watch or read

over and out


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 23, 2008)

GASP!! I TOTALLY FORGOT ABOUT THAT!! SHIT!!!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 23, 2008)

....what?...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 23, 2008)

Ku ku ku...I've been workin on tektek.org on a PERFECT Oro avy I'm gonna put in my siggy...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 23, 2008)

THOSE NEW CHAPTERS!!! THEY COME OUT EVERY FRIDAY!! DAMMIT!! SEE YA!!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 23, 2008)

huh? What chapters? No one tells me anything anymore ='(


----------



## Franky (May 23, 2008)

Chihiro_Uchiha said:


> huh? What chapters? No one tells me anything anymore ='(



bleach and Naruto

I just read them both, and their both getting really good, especially bleach


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 23, 2008)

ooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 23, 2008)

CRY!! OH ITACHI!! YOUI ARE SO MISUNDERSTOOD!! DIESEASE GOT YOU!! THEN YOU DIE!! but that was to help sasuke and clear your guilt.. IM SO SORRY I EVER HATED YOU!!! WAHHH!!! *hugs itachi*
ita: uh.... 
HUG!!! 
ita: ....?
I MISUNDERSTOOD YOU!! I THOUGHT YOU WERE JUST SELFISH!! WAHH!! IM SOOOO SORRY!! WAHH!! *hug tighter*
ita: ok.. hug back?
YES!!
ita: ... uh.... *hug* ?


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 23, 2008)

I have a plushie of Itachi ^^


----------



## Franky (May 23, 2008)

Kaguya >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Uchiha


btw, CHAPPY!

Chapter 41

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rutsu rushed under ground, keeping herself hidden from enemies. But there was one she couldn?t get away from. Three wolves followed her closely, ready to pounce on her at any moment.
?I have to get above ground? where I can dodge,? she said to herself.
Then she felt it. A large room with only one man standing in it was above. She burst through the metal floor, pieces of steel and stone flying around on the floor.
?Bravo, you found me? or have I hunted you down??
Hunter stood in the middle of room, petting a wolf at his side.
?Who are you??
?Hunter? Orochimaru?s ?hunter??
?Orochimaru? Well then? I have to beat you!?
She rushed into battle, doing front flips towards Hunter, who jumped back. Once he jumped, Rutsu stopped and slammed both hands on the ground and earth itself grabbed Hunter. Rapped in rock, Hunter struggled to get free.
Rutsu put a red glove on each fist, and blew a small amount of fire onto to each of them, setting them into flames. She went into a fast and hard frenzy of punches into Hunter?s gut. Hunter coughed blood onto the ground.
?How?s that?? She asked confidently.
Suddenly, two wolves lunged at here from behind, and before she could counter them, they each bit one of her wrists and disappeared.
?I bet that hurt,? remarked Hunter as the ground receded, ?and I bet this will, too!?
He flipped around, kicking her in the side of the head with the back of his foot, and then punched her into the ground. He then jumped into the air and did a few front flips before going straight into Rutsu with both feet. Jumping off, he grabbed her hands and threw her into a wall.

Outside the facility, Gaara could tell that Rutsu was in trouble.
?Rutsu??
He rushed into the building after, even though the rest of the gang was yelling for him to come back.

Rutsu?s blood dripped heavily from her mouth as she shakily stood. Her fists still on fire, she began to spin her right arm at her side, before flinging it at Hunter.
?Flame cyclone!?
The fire spiraled off of her fist at Hunter, but Hunter easily jumped out of the way, appearing behind her. She spun around, her face full of fear, just before he head butted her, kneed her in the stomach, and put his fists together and slammed them down on her head.
Rutsu banged into the ground, denting the steal. Hunter kicked her in the side, moving her a few feet.
?Done already? It seems you?re too weak to face me!? 
With that, he summoned a huge pack of wolves, all hungry and snarling.
?The hunt is over, time to devour the prey!? He said, laughing?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 23, 2008)

WAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!DON'T KILLL!!!! BAD WOLVES!!!*summons snakes*


----------



## Franky (May 23, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> WAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!DON'T KILLL!!!! BAD WOLVES!!!*summons snakes*



NO PLOT HAX JUTSU!

*shoots all the snakes*

although it does pain me to kill snakes


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 23, 2008)

T-They were Oro's snakes...


----------



## Franky (May 23, 2008)

*hides from Oro*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 23, 2008)

rutsu.... you are being stubborn against. you're just begging for gaara to come rescue you aren't you?
ru: ......
you are aren't you?
ru: ........... meybe....
oh god....


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 23, 2008)

I: Ooooooooooooooooooo...you sooo busted....
I didn't do anything...
I: I'll tell him that...
S: HI!!!*eating mitarashi dango*
I: SACRACFICE!!!*takes dango and delivers it to Oro*
S: T-t-t-t-t-t-t-that was mine....

Oro: Hmmm?
I: DANGO!!! XD
Oro: I like dango...
I: i know you do<3
Oro: Good girl...waiiiiit...why is there dead snakes everywhere? Did you do it?
I: No I didn't...

S: I'm scared...
I am, too...
I: HE WANTS TO GIVE YOU TWO COOKIES!!!*holds up two cookie jars*
I and me: 
Oro: You two are good girls....
S: Yes, we are!!!*chowing down in the cookies*
I am, too!
I: I told him that it was Kaoru who killed the snakes before she died...


----------



## Franky (May 23, 2008)

*comes out of hiding*

I was typing on my labtop as I hid.

here ya go

Hunter is BAD ASS!

Chapter 42

*Spoiler*: __ 



But, before the wolves could even move, a huge torrid of sand flew into the room, crushing them all. Gaara stood at the room’s entrance, breathing heavily. Then he saw Rutsu.
“Rutsu!”
“Ah… I guess your Gaara… nice to meet you… I’m Hunter… now I’ll do to you what I did to her!”
Hunter dashed at Gaara, leaping from the ceiling to the floor and back again, dodging sand coming his way. Hunter tried to punch Gaara, but the sand caught it. Hunter only smiled.
A wolf pounced on Gaara from behind, getting through even his sand armor, biting his back. Blood fell to the floor. And as Gaara staggered back, Hunter stood on one foot and launched a barrage of kicks with the other, pushing Gaara into the wall.
“You may have this sand, but I’ll get through! So, how does it feel? To finally be vulnerable!”
Hunter then delivered a downwards kick unto Gaara’s head, sending him into the ground. But he wasn’t done; he began to spin and jumped up, coming down on Gaara like a drill. Gaara’s sand armor flew around as Hunter’s feet broke into the wound left by the wolf.
Gaara yelled in pain as Hunter threw him up by the back of his head and kicked him into the wall as he came back down.
“Wolf feasting!” Hunter yelled, summoning about five wolves.
The vicious beasts went for Gaara, but the sand wouldn’t allow it. The grains of sand crushed the wolves easily. Gaara stood, blood now spewing from the injury on his back.
“As expected.”
“You… bastard…” Gaara barely breathed out, before falling to the ground.
Hunter stomped on his head turning his foot, pushing his face into the ground. Rutsu, barely alive, was boiling over with rage. She stood shakily as Hunter slowly turned at her, surprised at her second wind.
“You… how dare you hurt him!”
Gaara had a nose bleed.
“What are you gonna do? You’re both already almost dead.”
He was right. No matter how much she wanted to win, Rutsu couldn’t fight at all in the state she was in. Then, she remembered what Komacki had said.
“Raise your chakra if you’re in danger” went through her mind.
Her chakra began to spike, but only for a second, before she fell to the ground once more. She closed her eyes, hoping that someone would come to their aid.
But no one came, and Hunter snickered at her petty attempt…


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 23, 2008)

DUN DUN DUNNNN!!!!


----------



## Franky (May 23, 2008)

I'm going swimming now


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 23, 2008)

Ok......


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 23, 2008)

MMMMM!!!! NNNOOOO!! FINISH THE DAMN CHAPPY'S!!!!!! IM SCARED!! RUTSU IS BEING A STUBBORN HARDASS!!
ru: HEY!! IM ALMOST DEAD!!
EXACTLY!!! DO SOMETHING WHY DON'T YA!!
ru: HE'S TOO STRONG!!
THAT'S WHAT YOU SAID ALL THE TIME BEOFRE YOU KILLED THE PEOPLE IN THAT ONE BATTLE!!
ru: which?
the one with the people in the jumpsuits that looked like they were trying to get some.
ru: oh.. that battle. THAT'S BECAUSE I WAS PISSED!!
WELL YOU'RE PISSED NOW!! KILL HIM!!!
ru: NAH!! XP
NAH!! XP


----------



## Franky (May 23, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> MMMMM!!!! NNNOOOO!! FINISH THE DAMN CHAPPY'S!!!!!! IM SCARED!! RUTSU IS BEING A STUBBORN HARDASS!!
> ru: HEY!! IM ALMOST DEAD!!
> EXACTLY!!! DO SOMETHING WHY DON'T YA!!
> ru: HE'S TOO STRONG!!
> ...



... ok... O.o

I'll write a lot this weekend (I have a three day weekendX3) so look forward to it. As for now, dinner


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 23, 2008)

I had dinner earlier...I'm hungry again...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 23, 2008)

i had dinner eariler too! oh, and next week (wednesday- friday night) im not going to be on, trip with no computer, and it pisses me off! but i might see tsunade- chan!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 23, 2008)

To where??


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 23, 2008)

nice chappys ^^


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 23, 2008)

to washinton DC.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 23, 2008)

You're so lucky...but on the second we get to go to a park and watch the latest narnia movie

and i'm gonna go get some milk and go to bed...


----------



## Franky (May 23, 2008)

Your all logged off... chappy writing time!


----------



## Franky (May 23, 2008)

You'll love this Chihiro

Chapter 43

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hunter walked over to Rutsu, pulling out a kunai.
“Time to end you petty attempts at victory!” He yelled, beginning to stab.
“NO!”
A small white ball shot the kunai from his hand. At the door, with his fingertip pointed at Hunter, stood Komacki, a snarling look on his face. His curse mark had already spread.
“I’ll kill you for this!”
“Try me!”
Komacki rushed into battle, pulling a bone sword out of each shoulder. Hunter’s steal plated shoes and Komacki’s sword clashed over and over again as the two taijutsu fighters frenzied. Hunter ended up having to do a hand stand to fend off Komacki’s dual wielding.
“Humph, my clan’s taijutsu is far greater to yours!”
“My feet will not falter!”
Hunter seemed to have finally made a hit, but Komacki’s rib cage emerged and caught it.
“And now… Dance of the pine tree!”
Bones sprouted all over Komacki and he began to spin around, slicing Hunter rapidly. Hunter kicked Komacki in the fore head with his free foot, but Komacki blocked it using his bone plate armor.
“I’m telling you, your style can’t beat me!” Yelled Komacki, very annoyed at this point, “Dance of the Camellia!”
Bone spikes came from Komacki’s palms and feet, and he began to going into a frenzy of punches and kicks, until he kicked Hunter in the head, just as Hunter did the same.
They both flew to the floor.
“You’re strong, why do you work for Orochimaru?”
“Because… well… I had no one but my wolf…”
“We could be your new friends… come with us, we’ll crush Orochimaru together!” Komacki said, with an inviting hand outstretched.
“Seriously? Heh… didn’t think I’d ever be accepted… well, you’ve got your self a deal!”

Komacki took Rutsu and Gaara outside to Chihiro for healing, and then rushed back into the building, along with Hunter.

Itaru met with them only a few yards from the next room; a strange chakra could be sensed from within it. Ikuji.
“Yummy souls I see, ready for eating I see, big feast I see… Time for the reaping I see!” She screamed, laughing manically…





*Spoiler*: _don't look until after you read chappy_ 



Hunter was to bad ass to kill


----------



## Franky (May 24, 2008)

Chapter 44

*Spoiler*: __ 



“Hunter, Komacki, you two go on to fight Honz, I’ll take on this nuisance!” Commanded Itaru.
Hunter and Komacki ran down the hallway on the other the other side of the room, but Ikuji didn’t seem to care.
“Cybernetic? But you still have a soul I see… I’ll destroy you and devour it whole!”
Itaru’s mechanical fists were already ready for battle, and Ikuji had her soul fists ready as well. The ladies went into a clash of punches, eventually grabbing each others hands.
“Quite formidable…” said Ikuji.
“So are you!”
They bother jumped back and fired off a beam. An explosion resulted when they clashed, smoking the whole area, which gave Ikuji the chance she needed.
She appeared behind Itaru, who flipped around, surprised. Ikuji began to pound her into the ground, and then kicked her into the ceiling.
“Maybe not as much as I thought.”
Itaru got up quickly and lunged for Ikuji, now switch over to her mechanical swords.
“Soul blade!” Ikuji said, as she pulled a glowing blue blade out.
The girls swerved around each others sword, trying to hit the other. Both of them got in a few minor hit. Itaru bled, but Ikuji healed instantly.
“What are you?”
“Well, you see, unless my soul is injured, this replaceable body will heal instantly!”
Ikuji charged back, and Itaru didn’t know what to do. How do you injure a soul? Gaara said he had done it by… by… crushing her! After that short analysis, Itaru once again brought out her soul fist, and began to try to crush Ikuji by ‘clapping’.
“So… that sand boy told you the crushing my body will make my soul vulnerable and injure it huh?”
From that point on, Ikuji was much more careful about getting hit, but Itaru still had her ability up her sleeve.
“Upgrade, level 1!”
Itaru’s body once again turned black and became covered in neon green lines. She became faster and stronger, and now Ikuji was nearly unable to dodge.
“Time to revert to that…” Ikuji said as her body was covered by a sparking blue light.
Her soul fists disappear, fore she didn’t need them in this state. The two women rushed in towards each other, going into a frenzy of punches once more. But they soon switched over to swords.
“Why do you fight for Orochimaru?”
“It’s the best way to get souls!” Cried Ikuji, obviously not thinking of swaying away from Orochimaru like Hunter had.
Eventually, they both decided that this fight wasn’t going to end like this, thus, they both went up another level.
“Soul sparks…”
“Upgrade… level 2…”
Ikuji’s soul armor turned purple, and the lines on Itaru turned red…


----------



## Franky (May 24, 2008)

Chapter 45

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ikuji and Itaru were moving so quickly that neither of them could be seen. Neither of them needed their weapons at this point, they were both fighting fist to fist.
Suddenly, Itaru turned into a liquid-like substance and quickly swept across the floor and rose behind Ikuji. Itaru tried to punch her, but Ikuji separated into small purple specks and reformed, bringing her foot down on Itaru?s head. Itaru slammed into the ground, but was instantly up again.
She kneed Ikuji in the stomach and round house kicked her into the wall.
?That won?t stop me!? Cried Ikuji, rebounding off the wall.
Souls began to spew from Ikuji?s mouth in the form of sharp needles. They flew at Itaru in an overwhelming barrage. But Ikuji wasn?t done yet; she grabbed Itaru by the back of her head and ground her face against the metal wall.
Itaru?s whole body was covered by blood and scars.
?I need to do that?? she muttered, running out of breathe., ?Up? grade? level? 3!?
Suddenly, as they dimmed down, the lines went white and shown brighter than ever before. All of her wounds instantly healed.
She outstretched her hand, her palm facing Ikuji. Suddenly, tones of mechanical parts burst out of no where, flying Ikuji and engulfing her. Inside the parts, Itaru quickly burst into the hollowed area where Ikuji was, and fired two huge beams from the glowing circles around her palm.
?White drive: crushing beam!?

Itaru?s upgrades went away, and she walked out of the room, staggering a little. Ikuji?s body lay in scraps and blood behind her.

After she left, a small purple ball of light came out of the ground, and Ikuji?s body was remade.
?The fun never ends? next time? my full potential will be released! HEHEHAHAHAHAH!!!?

Komacki and Hunter rushed down the long hallway until they came to the outside, a large training field stood before them.
?How nice of you to join me.?
?Who are you?? Asked Komacki.
?That?s Honz,? answered Hunter.
?Correct? I?m Honz? I really don?t belief in violence? but, if it?s necessary to make a peaceful world, ruled by Orochimaru or not, I will fight for it!? Stated Honz, flinging his coat aside, revealing a pure white suit; and he quickly adjusted his tie?


----------



## Franky (May 24, 2008)

Chapter 46

*Spoiler*: __ 



Honz disappeared. Komacki and Hunter were already at their best; Komacki with his curse mark, and Hunter on full alert. Honz appeared behind Hunter and he thrust his palm into his back. Right after, he slammed the back of his foot into Komacki?s side.
Komacki caught it with his bones, and Hunter was still ready for more.. Komacki pulled out both of his bone swords, and he and Hunter went into a frenzy of attacks against Honz. Honz shut his eyes.
With out even looking, Honz easily blocked all of their attacks with his bare fist. His eyes suddenly opened and he thrust one palm into each of Komacki and Hunter?s chests.
The two of them flew back and staggered as they tried to steady themselves.
?Should we take it up a notch?? Asked Hunter.
?Let?s do it!? Answered Komacki, ?Curse Seal? level 3!?
Komacki?s skin turned white, and his bones black, and his bone drills emerged on his left, and he pulled out his spinal whip with his right. Hunter put his palms on the floor; suddenly, two chains attached to iron balls appeared, attached to his ankles.
?Prison guard? ankle weights!?
?Humph? these ?power-ups? of yours don?t seem to strong, but I really can?t say until I see them in action. Go ahead, attack me!?
That was Honz?s mistake. Hunter went first, kicking Honz. Even though Honz blocked, the ball on the chain flung around and hit him on the head. Komacki was up next. He wrapped Honz in his spinal cord and thrust his drill into Honz?s side.
?Not *cough* bad,? Honz said, coughing up a little blood, ?but you have yet to see the full extent of my power. So if you please, step back!?
His pupils turned into white stars, and his suit burst into shreds. Stars appeared on the back of his hands and feet, and on his chest. The only piece of clothing left on him was his long white pants.
?Whew? I don?t like using this because it makes this wonderful sit burst.?
Honz stood in fighting position, ready to fight. Komacki and Hunter charged in once more, but this time, Honz was ready. When hunter tried to kick him, he instead grabbed the metal ball and used it to fling him into the ground. When Komacki came at him, he simple kicked him down into the dirt.
?Well? now what do you think? Too powerful for you?? Asked Honz, putting his hands behind his back.
?Not at all this battles just begun!? Said Hunter, standing.
?Yeah? We?re not done yet!? Said Komacki, standing as well.
?Shall we finish this duel then? Well then, here I come, boys, prepare yourselves!? Demanded Honz, lowering himself into a fighting stance?


----------



## Franky (May 24, 2008)

Chapter 47

*Spoiler*: __ 



Honz?s movements were steady and focused, as well as strong and fierce. But Komacki and Hunter were just as strong, well, together they were at least.
The two ninja had begun to combine their attacks into impacts of a higher magnitude. Honz, however, wouldn?t be taken down that easily.
?Well, well, it seems that the two of you still have some fight in you.?
Komacki once again wrapped him up in his spinal cord, and Hunter took the chance to get in a few hits before Komacki stabbed him in the side again. Honz was a sturdy man, not budging much even under this heavy fire. He stuck his finger out at Komacki.
?Astral Ray.?
A white beam fired from the very sky, hitting Komacki dead on. When the light vanished, Komacki was breathing heavy. Hunter summoned two wolves, which tried to restrain Honz, but he threw them aside effortlessly.
?Hunter? give me some time, I have an idea,? said Komacki, burrowing under ground.
?I don?t now what he?s up to, but it won?t work!?
?He?s my friend now, and I?d trust him with my life!?
Hunter lunged for Honz, going into a fury of kicks, but only getting in a handful if hits. Komacki was still under ground. Honz punched him hard in the gut, which sent him skidding on his back through the dirt.
Komacki was still underground.
?No matter how long it takes, I?ll give him all the time he needs!?
Hunter jumped up above Honz, spinning. He plummeted downwards, but Honz stopped him from both spinning and falling by grasping his ankles tightly.
Komacki was ready.
?Dance? of the seedling fern!?
Bone spike burst from the ground all over the place, stabbing Honz, but Hunter?s steal plated shoes protected him. Honz began to cough up blood. Komacki suddenly appeared, coming off of one of the bones, stabbing Honz just above the heart, even if Komacki thought that he had hit Honz?s heart.
All the bones receded, and Hunter and Komacki powered down and walked off to the front of the building, back to where their friends were.

A little bit after they left, Honz stood up and wiped the dust off of him self. He went back into the building and emerged with another white suit and trench coat.
?That ones strong? isn?t he, Denma??
?Why yes,? answered Denma, walking out of the shadows.

?Now we have to report back to Tsunade, since everyone has been sent back, or at least, the rescued have,? said Komacki.
?Then? to the sound, to kill Orochimaru!? Yelled Naruto?


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 24, 2008)

good chappys ^^

and I looked anyway and what do you mean Hunter was "Bad Ass"


----------



## Franky (May 24, 2008)

Chihiro_Uchiha said:


> good chappys ^^
> 
> and I looked anyway and what do you mean Hunter was "Bad Ass"



it basically meens he's good


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 24, 2008)

oooooooooooooooooooohhh...yay! I like that idea of you making him good ^^. Thanks ^^


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 24, 2008)

and, I just finnished gaia avys for my OCs. If you guys want me to make some for your OC's, just PM me with their descriptions...and I'll post them up here...

Ikuji:


Shibo: (I FORGOT HER SWORD!!!!)


Kaoru: (RIP you bastard...)


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 24, 2008)

I'll make mine ^.^

This is Chihiro-Chan


----------



## Franky (May 24, 2008)

I'll do it too... but my computer might screw itself in the process!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 24, 2008)

You can just PM me with details of each character, and I'll make it for you!!!^_^


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 24, 2008)

sweeet! ^.^


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 24, 2008)

Chihiro_Uchiha said:


> I'll make mine ^.^
> 
> This is Chihiro-Chan


Do you have a photobucket account? I can make an album that has ALL our pictures, so that way we can just post the link and everyone'll see what the characters look like


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 24, 2008)

no...not yet


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 24, 2008)

Then, I'll make an album...you guys PM me the images...it'll be perfect!!!^__^ <3


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 24, 2008)

I dont know if I should send you pics of me or not...safety reasons


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 24, 2008)

No,the gaia avys.


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 24, 2008)

ooooooooooooooooh....ok


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 24, 2008)

no probs...I just made the album. Here's the link:


----------



## Franky (May 24, 2008)

Only ones that are still alive

Komacki

Kamizo

Itaru

Denma

Honz (suit)

Honz (no suit)

Eeda (cloak)

Eeda (no cloak)


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 24, 2008)

Dang, they're gonna be fun to put on da album XD


----------



## Franky (May 24, 2008)

Dead ones

Dariza, Eromy, and Tiduo (in that order)

Watto


----------



## Franky (May 24, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> Dang, they're gonna be fun to put on da album XD



not my first time

this is my invision of Orochimaru


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 24, 2008)

OC's I have:
Watto
Tiduo
Eromy
Dariza
Chihiro
Honzo(3)
Denma (2)
Komacki
Itaru
Eedas(2)
Koaru(2)
Shibo (3)
Ikuji(2)
Hiruma
Hunter
Hitsugi

Characters:
 Orochimaru(3)
Naruto 
Haku
Jiraiya
 Current Kimimaro (2)
Gaara
Sakura

 da link:


Rest of you guys:

POST THEM, SO YOU CAN SEE THEM IN THE ALBUM!!!


----------



## Franky (May 24, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> OC's I have:
> Watto
> Tiduo
> Eromy
> ...



キャンデー's Hiruma


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 24, 2008)

You're putting me to work today...XP


----------



## Franky (May 24, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> You're putting me to work today...XP



and I wrote 5 chappies last night


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 24, 2008)

I made 20 or 30 gaia avys today...


----------



## Franky (May 24, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> I made 20 or 30 gaia avys today...



O.O

beats the shit outta what I did


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 24, 2008)

AND, I put all those avys up on the album, and made 3 albums...


----------



## Franky (May 24, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> AND, I put all those avys up on the album, and made 3 albums...



oh shi-

can I have the username and password (in a pm) so I can upload some if need be?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 24, 2008)

I can do it...just PM me here...I don't mind that I have to work hard...I have nothing better to do


----------



## Franky (May 24, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> I can do it...just PM me here...I don't mind that I have to work hard...I have nothing better to do



K

I'ma gonna go make hunter


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 24, 2008)

tektek gets possessive...


----------



## Franky (May 24, 2008)

hunter


Chihiro, you can redo it if you want, this is just how I imagine him


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 24, 2008)

nice little avays for them. nice chappies..


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 24, 2008)

Clara...make one for Rutsu...and I'll make you one for Gaara...in only underwear...


----------



## Franky (May 24, 2008)

Current Kimimaro


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 24, 2008)

hotttt...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 24, 2008)

It's too quiet...I'm afraid...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 24, 2008)

i will try and make one... but im makin her look a little different than in story..... and YES THAT KIMMIMARO PIC ONE WAS HOT!!


----------



## Franky (May 24, 2008)

Current non OC's

Naruto

Gaara

Haku

Jiraiya


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 24, 2008)

I'm making a little kid Shibo; before Oro dumped her somewhere...she's SO CUTE!!!!X3X3X3X3


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 24, 2008)

... GAARA!!! *lunges at gaara pic* GAARA GAARA GAARA!!! MINE!! MINE MINE MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 24, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> ... GAARA!!! *lunges at gaara pic* GAARA GAARA GAARA!!! MINE!! MINE MINE MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'll make you one that he's only in underwear...

it'll be in a SECRET album on my account...


----------



## Franky (May 24, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> ... GAARA!!! *lunges at gaara pic* GAARA GAARA GAARA!!! MINE!! MINE MINE MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*hides*
I'ma write the next chappy now


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 24, 2008)

I'll make more avy's


----------



## Franky (May 24, 2008)

I'm in the process of writing the biggest mother fucking battle so far!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 24, 2008)

YAY!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 24, 2008)

big.. battle...


im going to make one for L next!! i call him... he's mine...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 24, 2008)

RUTSU'S COOL!!! Both her and shibo are Brunettes...


----------



## Franky (May 24, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> big.. battle...
> 
> 
> im going to make one for L next!! i call him... he's mine...



I somehow saw that coming...

Chapter 48

*Spoiler*: __ 



The gang was greeted by all of their friends at the gates of Konoha, but Tsunade intervened.
“Now is not the time for this, Orochimaru seems to building something, and it is obviously a threat to Konoha. Your goals are to destroy it at all costs and to eliminate Orochimaru! Complete them at all costs!” Demanded Tsunade, motioning for them to head out.

Haku. Naruto. Gaara. Rutsu. Kamizo. Hiruma. Itaru. Chihiro. Kisara. Sen. Brandi. Komacki. Hunter. Shibo. They all dashed out of the village, into the forest. Their target: Orochimaru.

The fourteen shinobi rushed bravely into the sound territory. When they emerged from the forest, the entrance to Orochimaru’s underground facility sat against the roots of a huge tree.
“I can’t allow you to ruin Orochimaru-sama’s ambitions…” muttered a man walking out up the stairs, dressed in a white vest and ripped pants, with bloody bandages on his head and arm.
Komacki gasped when he saw who it was. Kimimaro. Two more men walked behind him. Honz and Denma, already at their highest levels of power. Kimimaro activated his curse seal, and so did Komacki.
“This is my fight… go!” He told everyone else, “Brother… you lost yourself to Orochimaru… but I will bring you back!”
Komacki instantly went into curse seal level three, ready for the biggest battle of his life. They rushed into frenzy. Komacki kicked off of Denma’s head and punched Honz before kicking Kimimaro.
Kimimaro grabbed his ankle and threw him into the ground, bringing out his bone sword, which Komacki had already done. Komacki rolled back and fourth on the ground, dodging Kimimaro’s stabs. He disappeared just before Honz brought his foot down, digging into the ground where Komacki’s head had been.
Denma appeared in front of Komacki when he tried to kick Honz in the back, blocking his attack. Denma charged his palm full of chakra and thrust it into Komacki’s chest.
Komacki flew back and coughed up blood. Kimimaro seemed to maybe… actually care, just a little, but still. Komacki was instantly up again; he had no time to just lie there in the dirt.
His bone spikes shot out all over him and he jumped up next to Honz’s face, spinning. Honz became scratched and bloody, but he grabbed Komacki by the leg threw him into the sky and Kimimaro jumped after.
He slashed Komacki’s back, and Komacki yelled in agony, and Kimimaro seemed to care a little, again.
“You can’t beat all three of us!” Said Denma, kneeing Komacki while still in the air.
“He’s right you know,” said Honz, sending Komacki plummeting back to the ground with a slam of his fists.
Komacki slammed into the floor, blood splattering all over the place. He whipped out his spinal cord and made his bone drill, wrapping his whip around Denma’s leg, pulling himself up into the air.
“Maybe! But I will find a way!”
Komacki stabbed Denma in the side, and he fell to ground. Denma stood shakily, grasping his side. Komacki landed on his feet, with Honz and Kimimaro standing behind him.
“Astral ray,” Honz said calmly.
A beam of white light launched from his finger tip, going straight through Komacki’s waist.
“I can still fight!”
Komacki whipped around and stabbed his drill at Honz, who just swayed to the left to dodge. He thrust his palm into Komacki’s chest, and Kimimaro down kicked him into the floor. He almost seemed… reluctant…


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 24, 2008)

kimmimaro doesn't want to hurt his brother!! AWW!!! HUG KIMMIMARO!! ow... uh.. your bones are poking me...
ki: .........
that's not a bone is it?
ki: ......... *blush*
are you even-? OH GOD!! YOU PERVERT!!! *hits kimmimaro*
ki: *Poofs into jiraiya* HEHEHE!!
AHH! !YOU ASSHOLE! 
ji: AHH!! DON'T HURT ME!!

oh and.. L


----------



## Franky (May 24, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> kimmimaro doesn't want to hurt his brother!! AWW!!! HUG KIMMIMARO!! ow... uh.. your bones are poking me...
> ki: .........
> that's not a bone is it?
> ki: ......... *blush*
> ...



Kimimaro: uhh.... O.O
O.O
Komacki: 
Kimimaro: *hurts little brother
me: O.O
Komacki: T-T

Next chappy later... me is a going swimming again


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 24, 2008)

K: What?
S: KIMIMARO!!*hugs Kimimaro*
K: Wtf?
I: She's nuts; but don't kill her...
K: Got it...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 24, 2008)

aww.. that's  bit mean. chappy?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 24, 2008)

K: She' nuts...
S: No, I'm not...
K: No, she's not...*fallen by the puppy dog-eyes ability*
S: Yay...
I: SHE IS!!!
S: No, I'm NOT!!
K: DON'T MAKE SHIBO CRY!!
I: SHE'S FREAKING NUTS!!!
K: NO, SHE ISN'T!!
S: Wahhhhh... can someone get me a glass of milk?
K: Milk is good for your bones
I: Oh, no dur you would know that...
K: Go get us some!
I: I'M NOT YOUR SERVANT!!!
K and S: Pwease???
I: Alright, alright...retarded puppy dog-eyes crap...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 24, 2008)

gez.... are you on caffeine again?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 24, 2008)

No...milk AND caffeine...
K: milk is good for you...
S: That's right...
I: These two are freaking slave drivers...
I'm not...
I: I know...you're the slaved drived...
Precisely my point...


----------



## Franky (May 24, 2008)

... I want cola


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 24, 2008)

Come to New Jersey by Trenton; I have CANS of soda...I wish I could give you some...


----------



## Franky (May 24, 2008)

Honz (full power)


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 24, 2008)

HOly freakin crap...


ok.. this is my hitsugi:



butsex..
Yay! WHOO!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 24, 2008)

DON'T OVERWORK ME!!!

let me go get a glas of milk; they're both be up in 10 min.

The rest is still unwritten~


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 24, 2008)

they're up...and no one's on...


----------



## Franky (May 24, 2008)

I'm on...
Denma (full power)


----------



## Franky (May 24, 2008)

Kimimaro (full power)


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 24, 2008)

Hottt Kimimaro-kun...


----------



## Franky (May 24, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> Hottt Kimimaro-kun...



... if I were a girl...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 24, 2008)

You still wouldn't understand this girl's mind
I: Indeed...it's wired like a madman's...
I'LL  KILL JOO WITH MA SWORD THANG!!*takes out Bankai*
I: Wtf? Dudett, you're in the wrong anime...

S: Meanwhile, in Bleach at Ichigo's house; in his closet to be precise...
Ichigo: WHERE THE FUCK IS MY BANKAI?!
Rukia: You lost it...
Ichigo: NO, I DIDN'T!!! SOMEONE STOLE IT FROM ME!!!
Rukia: Why are you going through your underwear shelf?
Ichigo: It's where i always put my bankai when i'm not using it!!!
Rukia: Ewwww...

Back at Otogakure...
I'm so evil...
I: i don't want to know how you are still alive...


----------



## Franky (May 24, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> You still wouldn't understand this girl's mind
> I: Indeed...it's wired like a madman's...
> I'LL  KILL JOO WITH MA SWORD THANG!!*takes out Bankai*
> I: Wtf? Dudett, you're in the wrong anime...
> ...



not what I meant

Komacki (full power)


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 24, 2008)

I don't know who's hotter...


----------



## Franky (May 24, 2008)

--------------------------------------------


Chapter 49

*Spoiler*: __ 



Komacki quickly got up and slashed at Kimimaro, who easily dodged it. Denma was behind him in no time. He kneed him in the back of the head, and Honz grabbed the back of his neck and thrust his face into the ground.
The three snakes jumped back, and Komacki shakily stood.
?No? I won?t die, I can still get stronger!?
Komacki?s chakra began to lash out, white, in all directions, and his eyes turned black and began to bleed. He behind himself and pulled not a spinal whip, but a spinal scythe.
?Curse seal? level 4!?
The aura he put of crushed Honz even, but they could still get more powerful. Honz?s hair and eyes turned white, and Denma?s clothes ripped apart, all but his pants, and his chakra sparked red. Kimimaro also pulled out a spinal scythe, and his bones shown clear, become like his armor.
?We?ll now put an end to you? ready to die?? Asked Honz.
?No *cough* no matter what I must do, I?ll revive the old you, my brother!? Screamed Komacki, coughing up blood due to his injuries and the side effects of his curse seal.
Hearing that, Kimimaro?s eyes widened, and looked down. A tear fell to the ground. Suddenly, Honz disappeared and reappeared in front of Komacki ready to deliver the finishing blow. Komacki couldn?t move because of the period of paralysis before you could use the 4th level curse seal. It looked like the end.
?No!?
Kimimaro, appearing out of no where, blocked Honz with his bone scythe.
?Orochimaru may have taken me in, but if he wants to hurt my brother, than I refuse to serve him!?
He pushed Honz back, and Komacki was ready to move once more. The two brothers stood back-to-back, Komacki facing Denma, and Kimimaro facing Honz.
?Do want to die that badly, you traitor,? said Honz calmly.
?For my brother yes.?
?Let?s show them the power of the Kaguya!? Komacki said confidently.
?Yes, little brother, lets.?
The Kaguya brothers burrowed underground, and a forest of bone spikes emerged. They both morphed out of the tip of one, back-to-back still.
?Ready?? Asked Kimimaro.
?Always.?
They both held their bone scythes in a readied position, ready to face the fiercest ninja in Orochimaru?s ranks?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 24, 2008)

THIS IS AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Franky (May 24, 2008)

You didn't see it coming? Kimimaro is like, my faverite character in Naruto


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 24, 2008)

he's my 2nd fav. Guess who's #1...


----------



## Franky (May 24, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> he's my 2nd fav. Guess who's #1...



Ur mom?

jkjkjk

Orochimaru


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 24, 2008)

Yep
i: He's cool...
S: He's...in my dreams..when I have flashes of my past...
I: 
S: Precisely my POINT!!!


----------



## Franky (May 24, 2008)

I'm going to barnes and nobles... I'll rite more chappies when I get home... btw... it isn't over...

*hint* *hint*


----------



## Franky (May 24, 2008)

I bought a book called: "Death Note: Another Note, The Los Angeles BB Murder Cases"
It's told by mello, after he dies. It's a story of one of L's smaller case, but in it's smallness, it is a momnuemental case. BB = Before Birthday.
The intro (like 5 pages) is very intresting and hooked me pretty easily.
Maybe... just maybe... this won't just stay as a book.
Sadly, my interest in this book may just delay me from writing my own story. But, in my interest, the reading will go faster and the chapters sooner
Hopefully, you can all find something to do.
Summary:


> Release Date: April 8, 2008
> There's a serial killer on the loose in Los Angeles and the local authorities need help fast. For some reason the killer has been leaving a string of maddeningly arcane clues at each crime scene. Each of these clues, it seems, is an indecipherable roadmap to the next murder.
> Onto the scene comes L, the mysterious super-sleuth. Despite his peculiar working habits - he's never shown his face in public, for example - he's the most decorated detective in the world and has never tackled a cased he hasn't been able to crack.
> 
> ...



Rating:


> 9.5 Writing
> Nisioisin captures everything that made the manga the compelling read that it is.
> 9.5 OVERALL
> (out of 10 / not an average)


Cover (White Part is Book Jacket):


----------



## Franky (May 24, 2008)

Chapter 50

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kimimaro and Komacki lunged at Honz, who swerved left and right and back again, dodging the slices of scythes. Capturing the moment, Denma came up behind Komacki and used a scalpel to slice him up. Komacki cringed and jumped over Honz.
Thinking irrationally, Honz grabbed for Komacki?s ankle in vain, and Kimimaro took the chance to slice off his arm. Honz yelled in agony, grasping his stump of an arm, blood spewing all over the ground.
?Astral lock!? He yelled out, pointing a finger at Kimimaro.
A ring of light encircled Kimimaro, squeezing down on, immobilizing him, making him vulnerable. Luckily, Komacki was there for him, Honz had forgotten in his rage.
Komacki sliced off Honz?s head, killing him in a fountain of scarlet red. The ring of light vanished, giving Kimimaro just enough time to flip out of the way of Denma oncoming attack. Denma scowled and went for Komacki.
?So what if you killed him, neither of you can kill me!?
One slice. In fury and irrationality, Denma lost track of Kimimaro, and lost his life because of it.
Kimimaro and Komacki powered down, and, hanging Komacki over his shoulders, Kimimaro took Komacki back to Konoha, where he was locked up until the story was told by Komacki.

Deep inside the underground halls, problems had already arose; Naruto, Gaara, hunter, Shibo, Kisara, and Chihiro were the only ones left; the others had been in fights, and won, but were injured badly. So with each fight, someone had to take back an ally, basically going down in pairs. But only more battles were to come. Inside, Ikuji, Orochimaru, and Sasuke (being held captive and being made to fight for Orochimaru against his will), still waited.
?Two for each enemy, whoever we encounter, Gaara and I fight Orochimaru, and the rest of you go as you can!? Commanded Naruto.
?Sasuke?? muttered Chihiro as she dashed along side her friends.

The first enemy encountered was: Ikuji. The soul hunting witch that had somehow evaded death?s eyes time and time again. She was in the middle of eating a soul whole, swallowing it with a loud ?gulp?.
?So? the entertainment is finally here!? She said, ?Who do I fight then??
?Us!? Replied Kisara and Shibo.
?Well then, I guess the rest of you can go on? that Sasuke person is waiting nearby.?
At the thought of Sasuke, Chihiro cringed. Although a bit afraid, Naruto, Gaara, Chihiro, and Hunter all continued into the next hallway.
?We?re going to have some fun!? Said Ikuji sadistically, her body already covered by purple souls?


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 24, 2008)

nice chappy.. and holy shit those people at full power are really packing on the accessories. my fav is Gaara!! 
crap now i want to kiss him... GAARA!!!
ga: *looks up from desk* wha-? AHH!! *falls out of chair with clara on top of him*
i can't RESIST!! *kiss*
ga: AH!! JESUS!! NO WARNING!! AH!
*kiss kiss kiss smooch*


----------



## Franky (May 24, 2008)

O.O

here's some more for you:
Chapter 51

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shibo and Kisara both pulled out their swords, ready to fight Ikuji, but they really had never even met her; her entire being and abilities were a mystery to them. Ikuji charged through the air at them, and punched Shibo in the face, while, at the same time, kicking Kisara in the stomach. The two kunoichi both coughed up a little blood, but the impact wasn?t all that hard. After all, Ikuji wasn?t the type of woman to end a battle quickly; she?d rather prolong her enemy?s pain and suffering to their maximum lengths.
Kisara and Shibo turned to each other, both with a slight grin, and nodded in agreement. They both jumped toward Ikuji, who began to counter, but the two had pulled a feint. Right before bringing their swords down, they disappeared, and Ikuji?s counter attack missed. They both reappeared on either side of the witch, and went into a frenzy of quick stabs and slashes.
Ikuji screamed in pain, fore within her power-up was a down-side; her soul was vulnerable, and that was something she couldn?t heal. Ikuji used her particle ability to disperse and reappear away from the two girls. She held up a palm at each of them and fired off a beam of violet light, striking the two girls, no matter how hard they had tried in vain to dodge. But, the two had managed to somehow lessen the impact, and they weren?t harmed too badly.
?You?re gonna have to do better than that!? Remarked Kisara confidently.
?How about this than??
Ikuji held out her hand, and souls began to gather. Instantly, they solidified into a black-handled scythe with a shining silver blade.
?Soul reaper.?
She flew at Shibo, dodging whatever upchucks Shibo could manage, and sliced her arm. But, strangely, Shibo felt no pain. In fact, Shibo had no feeling in her non-sword arm at all!
?The soul reaper hits the part of your soul in whatever it hits, immobilizing it. Basically, your arm is dead unless you kill me!? Ikuji explained.
One thought went through Kisara?s head: If I steal that scythe and use it? I can reap her soul!
Kisara Pounced at Ikuji and grabbed onto the soul reaper, and began to struggle to pull it away.
?I won?t let you,? said Ikuji, kicking Kisara off of her scythe.
Kisara turned to Shibo and whispered something in her ear.
?Gastro Cannon!? Yelled Shibo, spewing stomach acid from her mouth.

Ikuji swiftly dodged and said, ?That won?t hit me!?
But, in her distraction, Kisara was able to steal the soul reaper away from Ikuji.
?No!?
?Oh yes, time for you to experience the pain that you pushed on people for all this time!? Yelled Kisara, lunging for Ikuji.
Slice! The soul reaper cut right through Ikuji, destroying her soul. No amount of unique ability could save her at this point.

Deeper into the halls, just a bit before where Sasuke stood in wait, the last four dashed. Chihiro only had one thought on her mind: I miss you Sasuke? do you miss me?...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 24, 2008)

wait.. where's rutsu??


----------



## Franky (May 25, 2008)

Rutsu's back in Konoha

Chapter 52

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasuke sat in a chair in the middle of a large room, ready and waiting for the group of ninja. But, deep in his heart, he didn’t want this. And that became his decision, he would join them and return to Konoha!
What happened next was obvious. Hunter and Chihiro went back with Sasuke…

But Orochimaru still lurked within the underground base, ready to kill the first person to walk through the door. But, instead of walking, Gaara burst the door open with his sand.
“You! You’re the one behind what happened to the Sand village!”
“Yesssssss… now then, are you going to kill me?”
“Yes, we are,” said Naruto, walking in behind Gaara.
“Oh… it’s you, the nuisance of Konoha… well, I can’t have you fighting right now, so just stay put! You can bury this man’s body when I kill him!”
“Why you-“ Naruto said, before getting cut off by Gaara.
“Do as he said… I’ll defeat him, and avenge my village!”

The battle commenced; the ruler of the sound versus the master of the sands. Snake. Sand. Snake. Sand. Snake. Sand! There was now obvious victor, it seemed as though Orochimaru and Gaara were evenly matched. Gaara would kill or block all of Orochimaru’s snakes and hits, while Orochimaru easily dodged the sand that tried to crush him.
“You’re better than expected.”
“That’s because I have a purpose!”
Suddenly, Gaara’s sand grasped Orochimaru’s ankle. It swung him around wildly, before flinging him into the wall. Orochimaru rebounded and flew at Gaara, stopping right above him. The ninja could feel each others breath.
Orochimaru punched Gaara several times before punching him into the ground. The cracks on Gaara alone proved just how strong Orochimaru really was. But Gaara was in no way about to lose. His sand instantly spiraled at Orochimaru and attempted to crush him, but a snake emerged from the sand and Orochimaru climbed out of its mouth, just before the sand clenched hard.
Orochimaru pulled the grass blade out of throat. He began to hack through the endless torrid of sand, until he reach Gaara, slicing him across the chest.
Gaara’s shirt flew off, and blood splattered to the floor, creating a puddle of red. Gaara was not hindered. He actually went into a series of punches and kicks on his own, launching Orochimaru away with sand afterwards of course.
Orochimaru held up his hand, and three snakes shot out of his sleeve and bit Gaara. Gaara grasped the tiny holes on his left arm, and Orochimaru smiled with superiority.
“You think you’re stronger than me?” Gaara asked, “Well then, let me teach you something: YOU’RE NOT!”
Gaara crossed his arms in front of him and a wave of sand flowed through the room towards Orochimaru, burying him. But, before Gaara could use his sand to crush Orochimaru, five large snakes shot out of it and wrapped around him.
Orochimaru slowly rose from the grains and began to furiously punch and kick Gaara, ending with a swift upper cut to his gut. The snakes released their grip and disappeared, letting Gaara fall to the floor. He sat on his knees, hugging himself as he coughed up blood. Not for long though, because Orochimaru wasn’t planning on giving him even a second of rest. He kicked Gaara in the face, sending him flying into the ceiling.
Gaara was ready though; his sand caught him just in time and let him gently down. But his onslaught continued. Gaara was on the offense now, slamming Orochimaru into the floor with his sand. He then grabbed Orochimaru by the back of the head and grinded his face against the floor.
“Heh… not good enough,” said Orochimaru once he had stood.
“Well then, time to kick it up a notch.”
Both Ninjas increased their chakra greatly; it lashed out in all directions from both of them.
They both slammed their palms on the floor and said, “Summoning…”
“…Manda!”
“…Shukaku!”
The two giants appeared. Gaara’s giant raccoon of sand, and Orochimaru’s giant purple snake.
“I wondered what had happened to that thing, I guess you can summon it at will now, can’t you?” Asked Orochimaru.
The beasts went into battle. But Gaara and Orochimaru weren’t a part of it. Gaara jumped over to Manda, and the two leaders exchanged punches and kicks as the skidded down the huge reptile’s back..
Gaara finally caught Orochimaru in a tight grip of sand and squeezed hard. Orochimaru apparently felt pain, fore he screamed in agony. Orochimaru coughed up blood into his hand, and Gaara stomped his head into Manda. He then threw Orochimaru off and jumped after him, kicking him downwards, making him plummet to the ground.
Slam! Orochimaru impacted with the ground, and Gaara smashed into him not long after. The hit was so strong that a hole opened through Orochimaru. But, the maniacal snake wasn’t done yet. His tongue shot out of his mouth and grabbed Gaara. It slammed him into the ground and then threw him into the air.
Orochimaru jumped after him, punching him rapidly. Left, right, left, right, the barrage went on, until Gaara’s sand caught both of Orochimaru’s hands.
“You hurt my friends, destroyed my village, and killed my entire family… although my sexiness could get me a new one in mere seconds… but that’s not the point! I’ll never forgive you for that, and this is judgment!”
Gaara’s sand rushed into the hole in Orochimaru’s body. Orochimaru couldn’t even breathe, let alone do anything about. Orochimaru slowly began to expand, and then, suddenly, his body exploded, sending blood every where.

Gaara went back to Naruto.
“We did it…” said Gaara.
“Yeah… now we can go back to life!”

~~~End, Trouble in the Sand 2! The Return of the White Snake!~~~




*Spoiler*: __ 



The end~~~


*Spoiler*: __ 



of part 2!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 25, 2008)

mmm!!! what happened to rutsu!!! DAMMIT!!!


----------



## Franky (May 25, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> mmm!!! what happened to rutsu!!! DAMMIT!!!



SHE'S IN kONOHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 25, 2008)

ooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhh................. i forgot.. but wait... how close is konoha to them?


----------



## Franky (May 25, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> ooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhh................. i forgot.. but wait... how close is konoha to them?



...


btw, part three is set up... or at least the thread is... I can't really write until I get all the info I need so get in there NOW!
Are you serious???


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 25, 2008)

*claps* that was great!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 25, 2008)

ok.. now where are they in the sand village? like... at the village? cause that would take them three days to get there.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 25, 2008)

Franky said:


> I bought a book called: "Death Note: Another Note, The Los Angeles BB Murder Cases"
> It's told by mello, after he dies. It's a story of one of L's smaller case, but in it's smallness, it is a momnuemental case. BB = Before Birthday.
> The intro (like 5 pages) is very intresting and hooked me pretty easily.
> Maybe... just maybe... this won't just stay as a book.
> ...


I have that book!!!!

I'm not done with it yet


----------



## Franky (May 25, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> ok.. now where are they in the sand village? like... at the village? cause that would take them three days to get there.



............


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 25, 2008)

oh shut up.. it's facts. 
and i saw it.. but i have the 'how to read '13' ' death note book. IT'S SOOOO COOL!!! i didn't know that L was about 25 when he died.. he's be 29 NOW!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 25, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> oh shut up.. it's facts.
> and i saw it.. but i have the 'how to read '13' ' death note book. IT'S SOOOO COOL!!! i didn't know that L was about 25 when he died.. he's be 29 NOW!!!


I have both the story and 'how to read 13'. beat that...


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 27, 2008)

omg...i finally gots caught up...now i shall go to tektek to make my peoples


----------



## Franky (May 27, 2008)

little late... make them for 16 years after this


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 27, 2008)

GO TO THE OTHER FANFIC THAT WAS STARTED!! WE'RE WAITING FOR U!!


----------

